# Nurse Flint



## Ringypie

Iz on my lap doing cuddlez


----------



## Ringypie

They are multiplying!


----------



## lymorelynn

Do you need nurse Flint? Hope you're okay even if he is the bestest nurse in the world x


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> Do you need nurse Flint? Hope you're okay even if he is the bestest nurse in the world x


Sadly not very ok. I found a lump and the biopsy was not good news. Nurse Flint iz going to have to administer chemotherapy soon then perform a mastectomy


----------



## lymorelynn

Ringypie said:


> Sadly not very ok. I found a lump and the biopsy was not good news. Nurse Flint iz going to have to administer chemotherapy soon then perform a mastectomy


Oh no  I am sorry to hear this. Sending all our love and healing purrs.
Take care xxxx


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> Oh no  I am sorry to hear this. Sending all our love and healing purrs.
> Take care xxxx


Thank you this year has been just awful!


----------



## ForestWomble

I am very sorry to hear your news. 
Wishing you all the best and hope treatment goes as well as it can.


----------



## Orla

Oh @Ringypie so sorry to hear your news, but you really are in the best paws with those two nurses helping you through your treatment. Xx


----------



## chillminx

I'm so sorry to hear the news @Ringypie. Thinking of you and wishing you well hun xx


----------



## Treaclesmum

So sorry to hear this. I hope the treatment goes well and you have lots of good nursing from your cute nurses!


----------



## Jojomomo

Sorry to hear your news @Ringypie, sending lots of love. Glad you've got two wonderful nurses on hand to help you through xxx


----------



## cheekyscrip

You are left in the best paws and we will be sending our best of vibes all the time x


----------



## MissyfromMice

Sending positive energy your way.


----------



## ebonycat

Good boy Flint, mama needz cuddles from her gorgeous boys.
You have three wonderful nurses there.
They (& us) will be with you every step of your journey to recovery xx


----------



## Trixie1

@Ringypie sorry to hear your news, you can beat this, stay strong and positive, looks to me like your in very good paws , I'm sure that Flint and the gang will help you through this difficult time x


----------



## oliviarussian

So very sorry to hear your news, sending you best wishes on your recovery x


----------



## Ali71

So sorry lovely, sending truckloads of good wishes and positivity from us all in Norfolk... speediest of recoveries @Ringypie xx


----------



## Ringypie

Thank you all, nurse number 3 haz been a bit busy looking grumpy while cleaning his underpants.....








And as for the biggest one, he's been being very generous with the kisses and cuddles!


----------



## lymorelynn

Ringypie said:


> Thank you all, nurse number 3 haz been a bit busy looking grumpy while cleaning his underpants.....
> View attachment 446558
> 
> And as for the biggest one, he's been being very generous with the kisses and cuddles!
> View attachment 446559


The lovely big one understands xxx


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> The lovely big one understands xxx


The lovely big one has been with me through thick and thin over 18 years. I think he knows me better than I know myself! Love him!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

I always find it amazing that our animals always seem to sense when we are down/not well and always do their best to lift our spirits


----------



## Ringypie

Bertie'sMum said:


> I always find it amazing that our animals always seem to sense when we are down/not well and always do their best to lift our spirits


They really do. Today has been hard, had letters come through telling me to go in for a Covid test on Tuesday, sentinel node scan on Wednesday then node removal op on Thursday. What a fun week I have to look forward to


----------



## lymorelynn

Ringypie said:


> They really do. Today has been hard, had letters come through telling me to go in for a Covid test on Tuesday, sentinel node scan on Wednesday then node removal op on Thursday. What a fun week I have to look forward to


Hugs xxxx


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> They really do. Today has been hard, had letters come through telling me to go in for a Covid test on Tuesday, sentinel node scan on Wednesday then node removal op on Thursday. What a fun week I have to look forward to


Floated over from dog chat to see your lovely felines, take care of yourself this week. It looks like you have the best nurse maids.


----------



## ebonycat

Ringypie said:


> Thank you all, nurse number 3 haz been a bit busy looking grumpy while cleaning his underpants.....
> View attachment 446558
> 
> And as for the biggest one, he's been being very generous with the kisses and cuddles!
> View attachment 446559


Good boys Parsnip, Ringo, Cosmo & of course Flint.
You look after your mama.

Sending heaps of healing & positive vibes, especially for the week ahead. Just remember we are all here for you.
If you need to talk, rant, anything at all we are here.
Sending you a big virtual hug xx


----------



## SbanR

Good luck for next week @Ringypie


----------



## popcornsmum

You have the best (& most gorgeous) nurses to take care of you, good luck for next week xx


----------



## TriTri

Ringypie said:


> Sadly not very ok. I found a lump and the biopsy was not good news. Nurse Flint iz going to have to administer chemotherapy soon then perform a mastectomy


Sorry to hear your news. It looks like lots of love there to help you heal and help you through this tough time. There are lots of us on here too, to top it up.


----------



## ChaosCat

Wishing you strength for this week and good times with your cuddly nurses


----------



## ewelsh

Your are always in my thoughts @Ringypie you can do this, just trust in the process. You have so much love around you and so much support xxxx


----------



## Emmasian

That's a nasty blow, but you will fight it with your wonderful family of furries xxx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Sending love and strength @Ringypie glad you have such good nurses taking care of you. Hugs and hope things get better xx


----------



## Ringypie

It’s just scary how quickly everything happened - this time last month I was oblivious to what was going on!


----------



## ewelsh

It must have been such a shock @Ringypie one which must still catch your breath. I would really recommend rescue remedy as you have had hell of a shocker.

Can you join a forum, so you can talk to other women who have experienced this. I am sure your thoughts swimming around your head need answers xxxxxxx

( not that you can't talk to us, we all want to support you ) xx


----------



## chillminx

@Ringypie - I can understand what a shock it must be to you, coming out of nowhere like this. Getting your head round it must be a real challenge, bless you. xx

We are all here for you hun, wishing you well, and praying you are kept safe.

Love and hugs to you and your gorgeous cat-nurses and to Ringy too of course xxx


----------



## ebonycat

@Ringypie thinking of you & sending healing vibes your way xx


----------



## Ringypie

Thank you everyone. Well I don’t have Covid which is good news so they can get on with the op tomorrow. Then a call with oncology on Friday  suddenly it’s all so real. Please keep everything crossed that my lymph nodes are clear. I’m trying to stay strong but this is so hard.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Thank you everyone. Well I don't have Covid which is good news so they can get on with the op tomorrow. Then a call with oncology on Friday  suddenly it's all so real. Please keep everything crossed that my lymph nodes are clear. I'm trying to stay strong but this is so hard.


Thinking of you tomorrow try and spoil yourself tonight I hope you have chocolate orange on tap.


----------



## ChaosCat

Ll fingers and paws crossed for you!


----------



## Charity

Sending you lots of good wishes and vibes for tomorrow @Ringypie xxx


----------



## SbanR

Good luck for tomorrow @Ringypie


----------



## lymorelynn

Hugs and purrs. Thinking of you and wishing you all the very best. You can get through this xxxx


----------



## Treaclesmum

Good luck for tomorrow and purry cuddles xxx


----------



## MissyfromMice

Ringypie said:


> Thank you everyone. Well I don't have Covid which is good news so they can get on with the op tomorrow. Then a call with oncology on Friday  suddenly it's all so real. Please keep everything crossed that my lymph nodes are clear. I'm trying to stay strong but this is so hard.


Sending you strength and support


----------



## Emmasian

All the best for tomorrow from us here at Pumpkin Towers xxx


----------



## ForestWomble

Wishing you all the best for tomorrow.


----------



## Trixie1

Good luck for tomorrow @Ringypie hope all goes well xx


----------



## Orla

Good luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

All crossed for you , will be thinking of you and hope it goes ok x


----------



## ebonycat

We all be thinking of you tomorrow & we have everything crossed all goes smoothly.
Sending you strength & heaps of healing vibes xx


----------



## Psygon

Good luck for tomorrow, sending lots of Tonk head bumps and purrs!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sending love and strength Ringy, paws and fingers and toes all crossed for a smooth procedure with a negative lymph node outcome xxx


----------



## chillminx

@Ringypie - Thinking of you hun, and sending loads of good vibes and healing thoughts.

Love and hugs, xxx


----------



## ChaosCat

Best vibes for today!


----------



## lymorelynn

Thinking of you XXX Hope you take Ringoberry with you for cuddles until your furry, purry nurses can step in.


----------



## urbantigers

Sorry I've missed this @Ringypie I'm very sorry to hear your news and wishing you all the best for today. You certainly have the best nurses - they will be the envy of the nhs.


----------



## ebonycat

Thinking of you & hoping all goes smoothly today.
Sending love, hugs & purring healing vibes your way xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Big loves Ringy (and to your hubby too, who I’m sure is finding this all overwhelming as well) xxx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Good Luck for today, hope all goes to plan with no more nasty surprises.


----------



## ewelsh

Thinking of you today xx


----------



## Ringypie

Thank you everyone I am home kitted our with really attractive surgical stockings!
The op went well, I was quite woozy and dizzy for longer than expected afterwards and the were a bit worried by my slow heart rate and breathing... but then I told them I’m marathon fit and they relaxed a bit. I had to stay in to be monitored for a bit longer though.
The good news is they only took the one lymph node so it must have looked ok - if they had concerns they were going to take more. Now just to hope and pray when they biopsy it it’s clear!


----------



## SbanR

That sounds very positive. Hope you get the results asap.
Meanwhile are you comfortably tucked up with your nurses lavishing love and attention on you.

(Wonderful autocorrect had changed 'lavishing' to 'ravishing'!:Jawdrop:Hilarious)


----------



## Boxer123

Fingers crossed for you @Ringypie look after yourself tonight x


----------



## ChaosCat

Hoping for the best possible results!


----------



## Trixie1

Keeping everything crossed here too for good results. Stay strong, Take care xx


----------



## ewelsh

Well that was positive news. I do hope your results are back super quick.

Well done for today, sending you a humongous hug Xx


----------



## Ringypie

Being looked after by Parsnip! Don't the stockings look good too!!


----------



## ChaosCat

They are very fetching but I still prefer Parsnip


----------



## Cully

Well done you. Hope you don't have to wait too long.
The stockings are fine, it's just the getting on and taking off that's a struggle!


----------



## Summercat

Sending positive thoughts for good results ☘


----------



## ebonycat

Hope your results are back super quick & all clear.
I’m glad you have your furry nurses on hand.
Thinking of you & sending healing vibes xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Ringypie said:


> Being looked after by Parsnip! Don't the stockings look good too!!
> View attachment 446909


I spy Ringoberry there too 
Glad you are being so well cared for and hope you don't have to wait too long for your results xxx


----------



## ForestWomble

Sounds positive, keeping fingers crossed for good results.


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> I spy Ringoberry there too
> Glad you are being so well cared for and hope you don't have to wait too long for your results xxx


Ringoberry is all primed to become chief chemo pony as Willberry did before him!
Also a certain little Cosmo keeping watch from his new scratching post!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurry slowly Ringy. Sending love xx


----------



## ebonycat

Morning @Ringypie hope you managed to get some sleep.
Thinking of you & topping up the healing vibes xx


----------



## Charity

Glad all went OK and sending lots of vibes for good results. Looks like you've got the best nurses there. My OH wears those socks permanently, the height of fashion....not! Take care and big hugs from all here xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Sending more positive vibes for a good result from the biopsy. 

Surgical stockings ? In this heat ? Oh my, poor you - hope you've got a couple of fans to keep you cool !


----------



## Ringypie

Bertie'sMum said:


> Sending more positive vibes for a good result from the biopsy.
> 
> Surgical stockings ? In this heat ? Oh my, poor you - hope you've got a couple of fans to keep you cool !


We had the most awful storm and torrential rain last night, it's not too hot now thank goodness. Think it's only forecast to be about 20 degrees but it's stuffy and humid with a fog on the moors, and we are high enough here to be in that fog. Better than blaring sun and over 30 degrees though!


----------



## Cully

Sending healing vibes that you results are clear today. Hope you don't have wait all day for the call XX.


----------



## Ringypie

Good chat with the oncologist, the results from yesterday should be back within a week please again keep everything crossed that it is clear!!!!!. Once they are back she will be back in touch and will design the chemo based on that.
Even better news, I can ride and run through the treatment if I feel well enough to, so there is hope that I will be able to walk the virtual London Marathon in October!! I don’t have to shield, but just need to be sensible - which we were doing anyway. Crowded beaches etc were a horror to me even before Covid!!
I know there will be dark days ahead when the treatment makes me unwell but I feel there is hope!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Yay to hope! 
All crossed for you @Ringypie xx


----------



## MissyfromMice

Keep up the spirits, @Ringypie.
Missy is crossing her paws for you and I'm sending you positive thoughts and vibes


----------



## ewelsh

Wishing every possible good healthy vibe your way my lovely. X



My friend had breast cancer, she had chemo. She said her fears and imagination of what the chemo would be like, was worse than it actually was, she said the worst was the tiredness. She used to go shopping after chemo AND after a week of each session she used to ride too  Riding was her release and healing. Three years on she is great all clear and still riding.
She just had a new knee and says it’s ten times worse than chemo!


----------



## Ringypie

ewelsh said:


> Wishing every possible good healthy vibe your way my lovely. X
> 
> My friend had breast cancer, she had chemo. She said her fears and imagination of what the chemo would be like, was worse than it actually was, she said the worst was the tiredness. She used to go shopping after chemo AND after a week of each session she used to ride too  Riding was her release and healing. Three years on she is great all clear and still riding.
> She just had a new knee and says it's ten times worse than chemo!


That's so good to hear!! The thing is until you start on the treatment you just don't know how your body will react. I had to go and have blood tests today then went and had a little cuddle with Ringo. I'm exhausted from yesterday and no sleep last night so back in my pyjamas on the sofa!


----------



## ebonycat

Thinking of you @Ringypie & hoping now it's a bit cooler you are having a better nights sleep.
Topping up the healing vibes & sending you hugs.
Paws crossed here for good results xx


----------



## Ringypie

Having a bit of a down day today. It is all so daunting. However my running club friend just delivered this! She knows me so well!


----------



## ewelsh

That's so lovely. I wish I could say yummy but I really dislike orange chocolate. I bet @Mrs Funkin and @Charity would like it

Enjoy every bite @Ringypie x


----------



## Charity

Ringypie said:


> Having a bit of a down day today. It is all so daunting. However my running club friend just delivered this! She knows me so well!
> View attachment 447017


Well, what do you know. I've ordered a similar one for my friend's birthday... definitely yummy.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Having a bit of a down day today. It is all so daunting. However my running club friend just delivered this! She knows me so well!
> View attachment 447017


Liked for the chocolate orange (which is nature's candy) not the down day the boxers send licks and snugs.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha @ewelsh you are not wrong  Mind you, there are really only two things I strongly dislike so does that mean you only like two things?


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Ringypie - think of it like this every time you eat one you are getting 1 of your 5 a day !!


----------



## Ringypie

Bizzy nursing mummy.....


----------



## chillminx

Thinking of you @Ringypie, hoping the news from the results is the best possible. You are being a very brave lady, and I am so impressed. xxx

I'm glad dear Flint is nursing you wth such care and devotion. xx

Stay strong and stay safe hun. xx


----------



## Trixie1

@Ringypie Hope you have a relaxing Sunday with the wonderful Flint and gang! Enjoy your chocolate orange xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

Just wanted to add my wishes for receiving the results. I hope you gang can give you strength and support

Hannah


----------



## ebonycat

Morning @Ringypie i do hope you can have a restful Sunday & your team of furry nurses are helping you de-stress a bit.
Thinking of you & hoping you have positive news this week.
Enjoy your chocolate orange yummy xx


----------



## ewelsh

Well? How many chocolate bars did you eat and enjoy  @Ringypie

@Mrs Funkin I dislike everything you love it seems :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Ringypie

ewelsh said:


> Well? How many chocolate bars did you eat and enjoy  @Ringypie
> 
> @Mrs Funkin I dislike everything you love it seems :Hilarious:Hilarious


Only the one with a nice cup of tea! I can't wait to be able to get out running again, I'm really not very good at this resting business! I'm also awful at supervising hubby when he's mucking out - just want to do it myself!


----------



## ebonycat

Morning @Ringypie I do hope you've managed to get some sleep last night.
Thinking of you & have all paws & fingers crossed for a positive week.
Hoping the results come back clear.
Now furry nurses look after your mama.
Sending healing vibes & hugs your way xx


----------



## Jojomomo

@Ringypie sending love and good vibes. Fingers crossed for good news, hope your lovely nurses are being as attentive as ever xx


----------



## Charity

Sending loads of good wishes your way @Ringypie xx


----------



## ewelsh

Also sending loads of love xx


----------



## Ringypie

People have been so lovely - our house resembles a florist (with lots of chocolate too!) but why does almost every bouquet come with lillies!


----------



## Ringypie

Well I feel a bit less gross. Finally had a shower and removed the dressing - then nearly passed out! It’s just a neat scar About an inch and a half long in my armpit but it’s so horrible seeing it, really brings it home. And I’m still covered in the sticky stuff from the dressing - I can’t fiddle about with it too much or put anything on it as don’t want to make the area sore!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Well I feel a bit less gross. Finally had a shower and removed the dressing - then nearly passed out! It's just a neat scar About an inch and a half long in my armpit but it's so horrible seeing it, really brings it home. And I'm still covered in the sticky stuff from the dressing - I can't fiddle about with it too much or put anything on it as don't want to make the area sore!


I bet you feel better for a shower. It must be strange and scary maybe time for a Flint cuddle ? (NHS recommendation)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Glad you've showered  If the residue is far enough away from the incision, get your OH to use either some nail varnish remover on cotton bud, or some baby oil. Gently is the key but it normally works well xx


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I bet you feel better for a shower. It must be strange and scary maybe time for a Flint cuddle ? (NHS recommendation)


Flint cuddles make everything a bit better!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Glad you've showered  x


Haha could you smell me?! I do smell better now I must admit!


----------



## cheekyscrip

All the best on your road to full recovery x


----------



## Ringypie

No news yet which is no surprise as results take as long as they take. It's horrid to have that hanging over me though. A nice long walk today to try to clear my head!


----------



## ChaosCat

Liked for the photos, not for this very horrible waiting period.


----------



## ebonycat

Ringypie said:


> No news yet which is no surprise as results take as long as they take. It's horrid to have that hanging over me though. A nice long walk today to try to clear my head!
> View attachment 447428
> View attachment 447429





ChaosCat said:


> Liked for the photos, not for this very horrible waiting period.


Me too xx

Thinking of you.
It's horrible waiting for Drs to phone.
Sending hugs xx


----------



## MissyfromMice

Taking a long walk and surrounding you with Nature is one of the best ways to clear your mind.
Sending you patience and support...


----------



## Ringypie

MissyfromMice said:


> Taking a long walk and surrounding you with Nature is one of the best ways to clear your mind.
> Sending you patience and support...
> View attachment 447432


Thank you. Normally I'd go for a long run but sadly with a big cut in my armpit that's not an option!


----------



## Boxer123

Fingers crossed they get back to you soon it’s not nice waiting.


----------



## Trixie1

Ringypie said:


> No news yet which is no surprise as results take as long as they take. It's horrid to have that hanging over me though. A nice long walk today to try to clear my head!
> View attachment 447428
> View attachment 447429


What a beautiful spot to go to for a walk and unwind. Hope it helped. Keeping fingers crossed that you hear back very, very soon. X


----------



## lymorelynn

Such a beautiful area for a walk and I hope it helped  hope you don't have to wait too long for your results xxx


----------



## Emmasian

Everything crossed for your results. Some good fresh air, countryside, and home to a Flint cuddle is the best way to spend a day at this horribly stressful time xxx


----------



## ewelsh

Morning @Ringypie how are you today, great location your in, beautiful walks. I do not understand how and why tests results take so long, aren't we in a everything is super fast and progress world now? Results like these should be returned super super fast.
Willing the good results back for you Lins xx

Now what has Ringo had to say about all this?


----------



## Ringypie

ewelsh said:


> Morning @Ringypie how are you today, great location your in, beautiful walks. I do not understand how and why tests results take so long, aren't we in a everything is super fast and progress world now? Results like these should be returned super super fast.
> Willing the good results back for you Lins xx
> 
> Now what has Ringo had to say about all this?


I think they have to process the samples then use various different machines to look at them, then have to be checked and rechecked then results written up and reviewed before they get passed back, then the next steps have to be decided on and again discussed and reviewed before they can tell me! 
Ringo says he doesn't mind too much as long as he's being mucked out and provides with plenty of cuddles and haylage, although he would like to go for a ride very soon.
I haven't told him his competition days are over and we are selling the lorry  I'm realistically not going to feel up to jumping him much or spending the whole day away competing for the best part of a year at least. It's just going to stress me out seeing the lorry sitting there rotting away not being driven, and also having To keep paying out for insurance etc. I'm gutted but it's the right thing to do.


----------



## lymorelynn

Ringypie said:


> I think they have to process the samples then use various different machines to look at them, then have to be checked and rechecked then results written up and reviewed before they get passed back, then the next steps have to be decided on and again discussed and reviewed before they can tell me!
> Ringo says he doesn't mind too much as long as he's being mucked out and provides with plenty of cuddles and haylage, although he would like to go for a ride very soon.
> I haven't told him his competition days are over and we are selling the lorry  I'm realistically not going to feel up to jumping him much or spending the whole day away competing for the best part of a year at least. It's just going to stress me out seeing the lorry sitting there rotting away not being driven, and also having To keep paying out for insurance etc. I'm gutted but it's the right thing to do.


Biggest hugs ((())) I can only imagine how hard it is for you especially after Ringo came through his own cancer scare to get back into competition  You and he have such a wonderful bond and I know he'll happily provide cuddles. Hope you are back in the saddle soon even if it's only for gentle hacks on the moor.
Much love as always xxx


----------



## SbanR

Ringypie said:


> I think they have to process the samples then use various different machines to look at them, then have to be checked and rechecked then results written up and reviewed before they get passed back, then the next steps have to be decided on and again discussed and reviewed before they can tell me!
> Ringo says he doesn't mind too much as long as he's being mucked out and provides with plenty of cuddles and haylage, although he would like to go for a ride very soon.
> I haven't told him his competition days are over and we are selling the lorry  I'm realistically not going to feel up to jumping him much or spending the whole day away competing for the best part of a year at least. It's just going to stress me out seeing the lorry sitting there rotting away not being driven, and also having To keep paying out for insurance etc. I'm gutted but it's the right thing to do.


Xxxx


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> Biggest hugs ((())) I can only imagine how hard it is for you especially after Ringo came through his own cancer scare to get back into competition  You and he have such a wonderful bond and I know he'll happily provide cuddles. Hope you are back in the saddle soon even if it's only for gentle hacks on the moor.
> Much love as always xxx


We've had lovely cuddles this morning. It's amazing how gentle he can be for such a big animal. He does make me laugh, the weather here is horrid today. He made it completely clear that he was staying in his stable and not going in the field. He's earned the right to decide for himself so he's happily munching on a big haynet!


----------



## Charity

I do love Ringo, I'm sure he won't mind missing the competitions as long as he can still go riding with his Mum sometimes. Good idea to stay indoors today Ringo. xx


----------



## Ringypie

Charity said:


> I do love Ringo, I'm sure he won't mind missing the competitions as long as he can still go riding with his Mum sometimes. Good idea to stay indoors today Ringo. xx


It's just sad because he LOVED jumping and competing. He really lights up when he sees the lorry and almost drags me up the ramp. 
The face of one who knows he's done well! That weekend was absolutely amazing. We went to 2 shows, jumped 2 classes at each show, jumped 4 clear rounds and won all 4 classes!


----------



## Summercat

Well done to you & Ringo


----------



## ewelsh

I am another who is love with Ringo, mind you @Ringypie I would put money on it he will forgive you not jumping this year. Look how you got him through his operation last year. Just tell him it's only for a few months, so to watch his waistline 

Keep talking to him, animals are so healing! Xx


----------



## MissyfromMice

Animals are capable of empathy - even more than humans,
Your Ringo will understand and adapt to the new situation, due to the strong bond between the two of you.

Btw; I have a soft spot for Ringo too


----------



## Ringypie

MissyfromMice said:


> Animals are capable of empathy - even more than humans,
> Your Ringo will understand and adapt to the new situation, due to the strong bond between the two of you.
> 
> Btw; I have a soft spot for Ringo too
> View attachment 447502


Darling Ringo is perhaps the most empathic creature I've ever met. He's very very special. He's already overcome an unpleasant start to his life, then helped me get through a nervous breakdown - then we've had an absolute ball together over the past 10 years!


----------



## Boxer123

He’s a lovely looking boy I’m sure he will understand it’s your turn to be looked after now.


----------



## Ringypie

Results on Thursday.... I’m scared of what they will have found


----------



## cheekyscrip

Just hugs.


----------



## MissyfromMice

My thoughts are with you @Ringypie.


----------



## ebonycat

Thinking of you & have everything crossed that the results are clear xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Added to the hugs and positive thoughts xxxx


----------



## Trixie1

@Ringypie Thinking of you and topping up the positive vibes. Sending strength and lots of love, Big Hugs too xx


----------



## Emmasian

Thinking of you too and sending positive vibes xxx


----------



## TriTri

More best wishes here. Not long now xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Thinking of you and sending the best vibes!


----------



## SbanR

Topping up the vibes!! Xx


----------



## Cully

Will be thinking of you.


----------



## ewelsh

All my love your way xxxx


----------



## Trixie1

Keeping everything crossed for you today. Hope all goes well. xx


----------



## Jojomomo

Thorin, Boots and I also send love and positive thoughts xxx


----------



## Tawny75

Sorry, I missed this thread completely, topping up the vibes from us here too x


----------



## MilleD

Thinking of you today xx


----------



## ebonycat

Thinking of you today xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Thinking of you too today xx


----------



## MissyfromMice

Thinking of you today xx


----------



## Treaclesmum

Thinking of you xx


----------



## urbantigers

Also thinking of you today. Sending lots of love and the boys send gentle snoozles


----------



## Charity

Thinking of you and sending lots of vibes xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Thinking of you, too


----------



## ewelsh

In my thoughts. Sending lots of love X


----------



## SbanR

Topping up the vibes. Xxx


----------



## Ringypie

They found a .3mm mass in my lymph node which sounds like bad news but apparently it means they have access to ‘better’ drugs. I may have to have radiotherapy in my armpit but they need to discuss that further. They are going to start my chemo either next week or the week after and I will have to go in for 2 days to have it for the first time. I have to have a picc line put in which has made me feel really queasy!
Feel absolutely exhausted!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> They found a .3mm mass in my lymph node which sounds like bad news but apparently it means they have access to 'better' drugs. I may have to have radiotherapy in my armpit but they need to discuss that further. They are going to start my chemo either next week or the week after and I will have to go in for 2 days to have it for the first time. I have to have a picc line put in which has made me feel really queasy!
> Feel absolutely exhausted!


All sounds very stressful and tiring but sounds like you have a plan. Time to put your feet up with choccy orange and tea. Is hubby looking after you well?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> All sounds very stressful and tiring but sounds like you have a plan. Time to put your feet up with choccy orange and tea. Is hubby looking after you well?


I literally feel like I've been hit by a bus. Hubby's being awesome but it's hard for him too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ringy 

Positive for PICC line is no messing about with cannulas all the time. Downside is they mean you'll need to not run too far or too fast (repetitive arm movements can cause it to shift) but generally they say short gentle runs are okay. I hope so. Positive for armpit lump is you get the best drugs to zap the b*****d!

I'm with @Boxer123 feet up, chocolate orange and some love from hubster and the feline nursing team. Much love to you and hubby Ringy xx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Sending love @Ringypie ,I really wish you weren't having to go through this , all crossed for better days xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Sending the best vibes for a successful treatment.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Stay strong x


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Ringy
> 
> Positive for PICC line is no messing about with cannulas all the time. Downside is they mean you'll need to not run too far or too fast (repetitive arm movements can cause it to shift) but generally they say short gentle runs are okay. I hope so. Positive for armpit lump is you get the best drugs to zap the b*****d!
> 
> I'm with @Boxer123 feet up, chocolate orange and some love from hubster and the feline nursing team. Much love to you and hubby Ringy xx


Yeah... I am a bit fed up about the PICC line as I really do want to be able to run as much as I can - it's such a big part of my life


----------



## MissyfromMice

Ringypie said:


> They found a .3mm mass in my lymph node which sounds like bad news but apparently it means they have access to 'better' drugs. I may have to have radiotherapy in my armpit but they need to discuss that further. They are going to start my chemo either next week or the week after and I will have to go in for 2 days to have it for the first time. I have to have a picc line put in which has made me feel really queasy!
> Feel absolutely exhausted!





Ringypie said:


> I literally feel like I've been hit by a bus. Hubby's being awesome but it's hard for him too.


Sending love







and support to you and your dear ones.


----------



## Boxer123

@Ringypie thjs sounds so difficult sending lots of licks and kisses from the boxers. I wish there was something I could do.


----------



## Charity

I know you were hoping for better news @Ringypie. Stay strong and you'll come through. xxx


----------



## O2.0

Just catching up ringy somehow I didn’t know about this thread.
Wishing you all sorts of good mojo and healing vibes so you can get back to running ASAP!


----------



## ForestWomble

Ringypie said:


> They found a .3mm mass in my lymph node which sounds like bad news but apparently it means they have access to 'better' drugs. I may have to have radiotherapy in my armpit but they need to discuss that further. They are going to start my chemo either next week or the week after and I will have to go in for 2 days to have it for the first time. I have to have a picc line put in which has made me feel really queasy!
> Feel absolutely exhausted!


If it helps I've had a PICC line and when they put it in they said I could watch if I wanted ....... I didn't! 
They give you a local so your arm is numb and they did it in two parts, it does feel weird once in to start with but you get used to it, or at least I did. 
Sorry it means no running, but hopefully it won't be for too long and you can have a celebration run once its over.


----------



## Trixie1

@Ringypie I'm sorry your going through this too. Stay Strong, take one day at a time, I know you can beat this. Sending lots of Love and healing vibes your way xxx


----------



## Ringypie

ForestWomble said:


> If it helps I've had a PICC line and when they put it in they said I could watch if I wanted ....... I didn't!
> They give you a local so your arm is numb and they did it in two parts, it does feel weird once in to start with but you get used to it, or at least I did.
> Sorry it means no running, but hopefully it won't be for too long and you can have a celebration run once its over.


Thank you it does help to hear that. I struggle with my mental health and running hard and far is what clears my head. I need it more than ever at the moment. Until I had the op I was running approx 40 miles a week and just 2 weeks of not running has been awful


----------



## ebonycat

Sending you tons of love, support & healing vibes xx


----------



## ewelsh

Your a strong woman Lins, so say to yourself, “This will pass, you will run again” so fight the little 3mm b***er and treat it like a marathon, which you can do easy peasy. It has been caught fast, they are acting fast, this is good.

huge hugs your way! Xxxxx

Your in my prayers


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Thank you it does help to hear that. I struggle with my mental health and running hard and far is what clears my head. I need it more than ever at the moment. Until I had the op I was running approx 40 miles a week and just 2 weeks of not running has been awful


It is so hard when you are used to running not to have that outlet.


----------



## SbanR

I'm so sorry you're having such a tough time @Ringypie . Sending lots of love and support.

Are long walks allowed? Would that help at all?
Xx


----------



## lymorelynn

I have no experience, direct or indirect, with any of what you are going through but you know you are always in my thoughts xxx


----------



## Ringypie

SbanR said:


> I'm so sorry you're having such a tough time @Ringypie . Sending lots of love and support.
> 
> Are long walks allowed? Would that help at all?
> Xx


I walked 12 miles yesterday.... it just doesn't hit the same spot. Perhaps when I'm having the treatment and not feeling as well a walk will be enough. I just feel so sad because I was fit and ready to run London in April then when it was postponed I used lockdown to get fitter and fitter and it made me feel so good, the combo of the peace or brings to my head along with the elation of having run far / fast. It's crazy because I am the fittest I have ever been....

Ladies please please check yourselves regularly.

It's so lucky I was cold after that run and noticed something didn't look quite right.... if that hadn't happened I could still be oblivious.


----------



## Ringypie

And thank you all for your support. It means a lot it really does


----------



## SbanR

Ringypie said:


> I walked 12 miles yesterday.... it just doesn't hit the same spot. Perhaps when I'm having the treatment and not feeling as well a walk will be enough. I just feel so sad because I was fit and ready to run London in April then when it was postponed I used lockdown to get fitter and fitter and it made me feel so good, the combo of the peace or brings to my head along with the elation of having run far / fast. It's crazy because I am the fittest I have ever been....
> 
> Ladies please please check yourselves regularly.
> 
> It's so lucky I was cold after that run and noticed something didn't look quite right.... if that hadn't happened I could still be oblivious.


You will get fit again, and run the marathon


----------



## Ringypie

SbanR said:


> You will get fit again, and run the marathon


I'm doing the virtual one on 4 October if I have to crawl it... I've got 23 hours 59 minutes.


----------



## Emmasian

Sorry to hear such distressing news, but at least they have a firm plan in place to zap the bloody thing as hard as possible. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Summercat

You have all hands on deck and that will help going forward. Continuing with the positive vibes from here.
Xx


----------



## Cully

Not the news you hoped for I know, but so thankful you found it when you did. Because of that you've got the best fighting chance and the drugs to zap it without anything too intrusive.
You've got an army of people on here right behind you and wishing you well, so psych yourself up 
and go get that ****


----------



## Ringypie

Cully said:


> Not the news you hoped for I know, but so thankful you found it when you did. Because of that you've got the best fighting chance and the drugs to zap it without anything too intrusive.
> You've got an army of people on here right behind you and wishing you well, so psych yourself up
> and go get that ****
> View attachment 448002


Unfortunately it's still got to be chopped off in its entirety after the chemo. But by that point hopefully the chemo will have killed the barsteward!

And thank you it really does mean a lot to have so many people wishing me well.


----------



## Boxer123

How are you feeling today @Ringypie ia lovely Flint on nurse duty?


----------



## oliviarussian

Thinking of you at this difficult time x


----------



## urbantigers

I’m sorry the news wasn’t as good as you’d hoped, but I know you can beat this and will get back to running. You have the best nurses around (but if Cosmo slips up on his nursing duties I’d be happy to look after him for you  )


----------



## Ringypie

Thank you all. I flit between utter despair, heartbreak and forgetting anything is wrong. It’s a most odd time it really is. Boys are all being dutiful apart from Parsnip who decided the best time for him to do a great big poo in the litter tray was while I was in the shower. He kindly didn’t bother to flush either


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Thank you all. I flit between utter despair, heartbreak and forgetting anything is wrong. It's a most odd time it really is. Boys are all being dutiful apart from Parsnip who decided the best time for him to do a great big poo in the litter tray was while I was in the shower. He kindly didn't bother to flush either


I can't think of a better time for him to do it keeping you on your toes. Send it to us Loki loves cat poop.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I can't think of a better time for him to do it keeping you on your toes. Send it to us Loki loves cat poop.


 That would upset the postman!!! They are all fed the same good quality wet but omg Parsnip does Labrador size poo which stinks.:Vomit


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> That would upset the postman!!! They are all fed the same good quality wet but omg Parsnip does Labrador size poo which stinks.:Vomit


Woody is so offended and wants to know what a Labrador size poop is


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Woody is so offended and wants to know what a Labrador size poop is


Bigger than what you would expect a medium size cat to produce!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ringy  Entirely normal emotional range I'd say. Don't lose heart about the running. Don't. You will be able to get out there - just try to shift your "normal" running if you can. I know you'll feel better if you can get out even for a slow 5k, will your wound allow you to yet? I know you have tonnes of folk around you but if you need to offload, you know where I am xx


----------



## Ringypie

:Turtle


Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Ringy  Entirely normal emotional range I'd say. Don't lose heart about the running. Don't. You will be able to get out there - just try to shift your "normal" running if you can. I know you'll feel better if you can get out even for a slow 5k, will your wound allow you to yet? I know you have tonnes of folk around you but if you need to offload, you know where I am xx


I've still got a seroma in my armpit which apparently is to be expected but means I can't put a sports bra on at the moment - and because my armpit is convex instead of concave at the moment it chafes especially over the scar if I'm not careful. The seroma isn't painful but it's tender if you know what I mean. So I can't run at the moment  and it's hard knocking it back to short distances when I'd go out and do 10 miles without even thinking about it. I was hoping to do a baby ultra at the end of Sept if I got the all clear...
Thank you that's lovely of you.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know, Ringy. Oh I so wish I could help you in some way.


----------



## ChaosCat

Ringypie said:


> :Turtle
> I've still got a seroma in my armpit which apparently is to be expected but means I can't put a sports bra on at the moment - and because my armpit is convex instead of concave at the moment it chafes especially over the scar if I'm not careful. The seroma isn't painful but it's tender if you know what I mean. So I can't run at the moment  and it's hard knocking it back to short distances when I'd go out and do 10 miles without even thinking about it. I was hoping to do a baby ultra at the end of Sept if I got the all clear...
> Thank you that's lovely of you.


Hopefully you'll find another outlet. Can't be of the same quality but maybe still help you to release your energy and clear your head.
Must be so frustrating to have your own body kick your backside- but you will be back where you were!


----------



## popcornsmum

So sorry to read your updates bless you, you are strong and will get through it although frustrating at times. My FIL has a PICC line in right now for the past 4 weeks and hes still managing to dig up the garden, take the 4 yo to the park and go for walks up the road hes just annoyed he cant go back to work (as a dumper truck driver/construction worker!) Sending you lots of love and strength from us and a gentle no claws out boop from Popcorn xx


----------



## MilleD

Ringypie said:


> :Turtle
> I've still got a seroma in my armpit which apparently is to be expected but means I can't put a sports bra on at the moment - and because my armpit is convex instead of concave at the moment it chafes especially over the scar if I'm not careful. The seroma isn't painful but it's tender if you know what I mean. So I can't run at the moment  and it's hard knocking it back to short distances when I'd go out and do 10 miles without even thinking about it. I was hoping to do a baby ultra at the end of Sept if I got the all clear...
> Thank you that's lovely of you.


Are you able to perhaps cycle instead? Arms are still mostly and reaching forward so may be better?

Would at least keep a bit of fitness up, even if it's not the same.

Sending you hugs x


----------



## Ringypie

MilleD said:


> Are you able to perhaps cycle instead? Arms are still mostly and reaching forward so may be better?
> 
> Would at least keep a bit of fitness up, even if it's not the same.
> 
> Sending you hugs x


Good thought but I don't really do bikes.... I haven't ridden one in about 25 years as it's so hilly down here. I sat on one a couple of years ago and really needed stabilisers!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

What about a turbo trainer @Ringypie ? They aren't all really expensive - or I believe you can hire Watt Bikes


----------



## chillminx

@Ringypie - I've put my bike on a turbo trainer and it's brilliant! I've been using it to exercise during lockdown and shielding. I also have a treadmill, but I didn't like it so much.

And I have an exercise/gym ball, which I managed to fall off and hurt my back, while bouncing on it too vigorously in the garden, LOL


----------



## Ringypie

chillminx said:


> @Ringypie - I've put my bike on a turbo trainer and it's brilliant! I've been using it to exercise during lockdown and shielding. I also have a treadmill, but I didn't like it so much.
> 
> And I have an exercise/gym ball, which I managed to fall off and hurt my back, while bouncing on it too vigorously in the garden, LOL


I don't have a bike...

I have been doing a lot of walking, 12.25 miles yesterday. Going out again this afternoon. I'm going to see whether my armpit will allow me to put my sports bra on - if it does I might try a couple of gentle runs to see whether it is possible yet or not!

Ringy got to go out today, one of my friends took him for a ride. Apparently he thoroughly enjoyed himself and was a very good boy! I'm hoping I might be able to get back on him next weekend.


----------



## Ringypie

Right tantrum over! I discovered sports bra is now ok to wear so I thought I’d try a gentle run walk. 8 miles later I am delighted to report that I can run again!! Don’t worry I was sensible, I walked the uphills and steep downhills, ran the gentle downhills and ran walked the flat bits. I feel a million times better!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Ringypie said:


> Right tantrum over! I discovered sports bra is now ok to wear so I thought I'd try a gentle run walk. 8 miles later I am delighted to report that I can run again!! Don't worry I was sensible, I walked the uphills and steep downhills, ran the gentle downhills and ran walked the flat bits. I feel a million times better!!


Really great news! So happy for you!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Ringypie said:


> Right tantrum over! I discovered sports bra is now ok to wear so I thought I'd try a gentle run walk. 8 miles later I am delighted to report that I can run again!! Don't worry I was sensible, I walked the uphills and steep downhills, ran the gentle downhills and ran walked the flat bits. I feel a million times better!!


Happy to read that, @Ringypie


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> Right tantrum over! I discovered sports bra is now ok to wear so I thought I'd try a gentle run walk. 8 miles later I am delighted to report that I can run again!! Don't worry I was sensible, I walked the uphills and steep downhills, ran the gentle downhills and ran walked the flat bits. I feel a million times better!!


Wonderful!! I know it makes such a difference to be able to get out there and huff and puff a bit  A little slice of normalcy! Great news!


----------



## Whompingwillow

Ringypie said:


> Right tantrum over! I discovered sports bra is now ok to wear so I thought I'd try a gentle run walk. 8 miles later I am delighted to report that I can run again!! Don't worry I was sensible, I walked the uphills and steep downhills, ran the gentle downhills and ran walked the flat bits. I feel a million times better!!


This made my day to read  
Onwards and up (sensibly lol) it's a really bad bad joke I know haha


----------



## ebonycat

Ringypie said:


> Right tantrum over! I discovered sports bra is now ok to wear so I thought I'd try a gentle run walk. 8 miles later I am delighted to report that I can run again!! Don't worry I was sensible, I walked the uphills and steep downhills, ran the gentle downhills and ran walked the flat bits. I feel a million times better!!


That's great news xx


----------



## Trixie1

@Ringypie Excellent news! So glad it's made you feel better. Will do you the world of good. Well done you xx


----------



## Ringypie

Still no appointment. Hope they ring soon.
Managed another run last night, more running than walking although I was awfully slow it was good to run again!
Then a lovely morning with my beloved Ringo who had his annual dentist visit, and was of course perfectly behaved - and has a perfect mouth!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Still no appointment. Hope they ring soon.
> Managed another run last night, more running than walking although I was awfully slow it was good to run again!
> Then a lovely morning with my beloved Ringo who had his annual dentist visit, and was of course perfectly behaved - and has a perfect mouth!
> View attachment 448499


Well done Ringo he's a lovey looking boy.


----------



## MissyfromMice

I hope they'll get in touch with you soon, @Ringypie.
Sending a load of good vibes and hugs to you and your loved ones (two legged, four legged, furry, non furry, ...).


----------



## Ringypie

Just rang to chase my appointment. All they would say was that I should receive a call soon. Then they called back to say a nurse is booked in to give me a call on Monday afternoon. But I don’t know whether this is just to give me more info about the treatment or whether she will actually have dates to give me. Feel so fed up, I just want to get on and get the treatment started and try to fight this.


----------



## ewelsh

Morning @Ringypie great news you are able to run, it will give you much release. Ringo is looking rather pleased with himself 

I feel your frustration over awaiting the appointment, if you knew WHEN you can prepare! The not knowing would drive me mad too. I would have thought your allocated nurse will be the one who fills you in with all the details your desperate to know!

Time can fly but when your clock watching, it drags! Big hugs my lovely xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ringy, I hope you get some firm dates on Monday. It’s so stressful anyway, let alone not knowing when the heck it will all kick off. Sending love, try to keep your head straight with running if you can but always remember “hurry slowly”. We need you fit as a flea to kick the arse out of this xxx


----------



## Boxer123

Sounds frustrating @Ringypie fingers and paws crossed at boxer HQ that you get some news soon.


----------



## Treaclesmum

Sensing many healing vibes to you, and thoughts and prayers. It must be very frustrating to not have a date yet for treatment. I'm so glad you managed to get some running done, that will keep you physically and mentally fit and prepared to fight your battle xx


----------



## Cully

So annoying for you, and frustrating when you psych yourself up for something and it doesn't happen. Hope you can manage to keep yourself occupied over the weekend so you don't waste time dwelling on it. xx


----------



## Ringypie

After all that I had a call from the breast nurse just to see how I am getting on. Poured out my worries about the appointment to her. She looked on the system and it was all there! So I start treatment next Wednesday....


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> After all that I had a call from the breast nurse just to see how I am getting on. Poured out my worries about the appointment to her. She looked on the system and it was all there! So I start treatment next Wednesday....


I hope this goes well.


----------



## ebonycat

Ringypie said:


> After all that I had a call from the breast nurse just to see how I am getting on. Poured out my worries about the appointment to her. She looked on the system and it was all there! So I start treatment next Wednesday....


I hope treatment runs as smoothly as possible & you're able to carry on running & maybe riding Ringo through your treatment. 
Thinking of you & sending a ton of healing vibes your way xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Wishing you all the best for the time ahead!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good stuff Ringy. Now do some things in the next few days that you know you mightn't feel like you want to once treatment starts. I know it's **** but thank goodness you have a date and can focus on that. Lots of love on the way xx


----------



## SbanR

Wishing you all the best. Xx


----------



## Emmasian

Glad you have a date and can start the fight. All good Pumpkin vibes being sent your way xxx


----------



## Cully

Well that was a welcome call. 
Whenever I'm waiting for something to happen, whether it's a visitor, a delivery or something else I'm impatient for, getting involved in something else, even just making a cuppa will make it happen. Guaranteed!
I'm glad you were able to have that chat, and I wish you all the very best for next week. My thoughts are with you for the very best possible outcome. (Hugs).


----------



## ewelsh

I’m glad the nurse rang you and now you know where you are.

Your in my prayers Lins and remember this will pass. X


----------



## MissyfromMice

Ringypie said:


> After all that I had a call from the breast nurse just to see how I am getting on. Poured out my worries about the appointment to her. She looked on the system and it was all there! So I start treatment next Wednesday....


Wishing you all the best ; we're keeping fingers and paws crossed


----------



## cheekyscrip

Garfield and I are sending best wishes and the VIBES!


----------



## ewelsh

How are you today @Ringypie has it all sunk in? I hope your finding lovely ways to pass the weekend x


----------



## Ringypie

ewelsh said:


> How are you today @Ringypie has it all sunk in? I hope your finding lovely ways to pass the weekend x


I honestly don't think it will ever sink in!

Been out for a lovely ride with Ringo, just a gentle plop round the lanes which was nice. Think he was delighted to get out - he almost put the bridle on himself!


----------



## urbantigers

So glad you have a date and can get started beating this thing. Sounds like you had a lovely ride.


----------



## Charity

Hope all goes well next week. Glad Ringo took you out for a nice ride.


----------



## love all my animals

i have just read all your thread. Sending warm healing vibes to you. You have some stunning furbabies there.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good boy Ringo, looking after your mum. I hope your feline brothers are behaving!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good boy Ringo, looking after your mum. I hope your feline brothers are behaving!


 One always behaves, one is always naughty and one is on his own planet!:Linkme


----------



## Ringypie

Which planet is dis?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think it’s the, “oh look! Is that the hoover? Please say it’s the hoover” planet


----------



## ebonycat

Ringypie said:


> Which planet is dis?
> View attachment 448776


Oh Flint I knew that would be you saying that 
You adorable fella you :Kiss
I'm guessing the naughty one is Parsnip & the good one is of course Cosmo??


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think it's the, "oh look! Is that the hoover? Please say it's the hoover" planet


:Hilarious:Hilarious I was just thinking the same :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Ringypie

ebonycat said:


> Oh Flint I knew that would be you saying that
> You adorable fella you :Kiss
> I'm guessing the naughty one is Parsnip & the good one is of course Cosmo??


Yep! Dear little Cosmo is such a good boy. Whereas Parsnip is loud and demanding and angsty!


----------



## ewelsh

Good boy Ringo taking your mum out. X


----------



## Emmasian

Planet Flint of course! The perfect place to be xx


----------



## ewelsh

I’d love to be on planet Flint too


----------



## Boxer123

How are you feeling today @Ringypie ? I love those pictures of Flint.


----------



## Ringypie

Been for a ride and a run today. Doing ok at the moment, think it will all hit home when I go in on Wednesday for the treatment to start. Thank you all again for all the good wishes, I’ve said it many times over the years but this is such a lovely supportive place!


----------



## Ringypie

Well the line is in. I’ve got a tivad rather than a pipe sticking out of me so once the scar is healed it will be completely under the skin which is a million times better I think as the nice man who fitted it said the only restriction is I mustn’t lift anything really heavy (although I have told hubby I’m not allowed to hoover, clean the bathroom or cook ).


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Well the line is in. I've got a tivad rather than a pipe sticking out of me so once the scar is healed it will be completely under the skin which is a million times better I think as the nice man who fitted it said the only restriction is I mustn't lift anything really heavy (although I have told hubby I'm not allowed to hoover, clean the bathroom or cook ).


Of course it goes without saying one must not touch the Hoover.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Of course it goes without saying one must not touch the Hoover.


Flint will be disappointed!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Flint will be disappointed!


Loki attacks the Hoover it's a nightmare.


----------



## MissyfromMice

I wish you lots and lots of strength and energy for tomorrow and for the weeks to come.


----------



## ebonycat

Thinking of you & sending strength & positive vibes for tomorrow xx


----------



## Trixie1

Topping up the positive vibes and sending tonnes of strength for tomorrow. Nurse Flint and the gang will be waiting to welcome you home. Lots of Love xx


----------



## SbanR

Wishing you all the best for tomorrow xx


----------



## ChaosCat

Thinking of you today!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Hope you can stay strong today x


----------



## urbantigers

Thinking of you today. Hope all goes well and you get some extra special attention from nurse Flint when you get home.


----------



## Charity

Sending you lots of strong healing vibes @Ringypie. xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Love and strength on the way Ringy. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Cully

Loads of good vibes winging their way to you. My thoughts will be with you.xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Thinking of you xx


----------



## ewelsh

Thinking of you today xxxxx


----------



## Ringypie

Thank you everyone I am home and feeling fine so far. It all went as planned but today’s treatment was her2 not chemo - that delight will be tomorrow! The chemo is the one which is has the more nasty side effects. We will see what tomorrow brings anyway - once that’s done there are only 5 more to go!


----------



## lymorelynn

:Kiss


----------



## Charity

Well done, that's one day over. Have a well earned rest xx


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## ChaosCat

All the best vibes for today!


----------



## Trixie1

sending tonnes of strength over to you for today, lots of love too xx


----------



## Charity




----------



## Sairy

@Ringypie I've just wandered over from dog chat and seen your news. Sorry to hear what you are going through. I have had a few friends go through breast cancer quite recently. One friend was advised to treat chemo sickness in a similar way to pregnancy morning sickness, i.e. eat little and often and avoid having an empty tummy. She found that this worked for her. When I was pregnant I have a pack of rich tea biscuits by my bedside so I could have one if I woke in the night. I found that eating was the last thing I wanted to do when I felt sick, but if I could force a bit of food down then I felt much better after.


----------



## Jojomomo

Hope it goes well today, sending lots of love xx


----------



## Emmasian

Hope all goes well today. Wishing you strength and good healing vibes xxx


----------



## ewelsh

Thinking of you today, another day which will pass! Xxx


----------



## SbanR

Sending love and support xx


----------



## Ringypie

Thanks everyone having a cold cap to see if I can save some of my hair. Sadly as it's really fine I will probably lose it and end up needing polish rather than shampoo. Giving it a go though.


----------



## Ringypie

Sairy said:


> @Ringypie I've just wandered over from dog chat and seen your news. Sorry to hear what you are going through. I have had a few friends go through breast cancer quite recently. One friend was advised to treat chemo sickness in a similar way to pregnancy morning sickness, i.e. eat little and often and avoid having an empty tummy. She found that this worked for her. When I was pregnant I have a pack of rich tea biscuits by my bedside so I could have one if I woke in the night. I found that eating was the last thing I wanted to do when I felt sick, but if I could force a bit of food down then I felt much better after.


Thank you that's really helpful. I hope your friends are doing well, seems to be so many people affected!


----------



## ewelsh

Lovely to see you have a little Ringo with you, that must help. Xx


Huge hugs your way! If there is an empty chair in your room, imagine everyone on cat chat sat there with you! We are all with you xxxx


----------



## Ringypie

ewelsh said:


> Lovely to see you have a little Ringo with you, that must help. Xx
> 
> Huge hugs your way! If there is an empty chair in your room, imagine everyone on cat chat sat there with you! We are all with you xxxx


It's ringoberry. He's a Willberry Wonder Pony, a children's cancer charity which I support. I was supposed to be running London for them this April. Still hoping to manage to shuffle round the virtual marathon in October and make a few pennies for them if I'm well enough. 
https://www.willberrywonderpony.org/
Ringoberry supported Ringo and I through winning the British showjumping club leagues in 2018 and encouraged me to take up running too. As you will see from their website berry ponies are very inspirational!


----------



## ewelsh

Ringoberry just got my donation and support xxxxxx


----------



## Cully

Sending hugs and well wishes your way. Another day you can cross off the treatment calendar:Happy. Glad you've got Ringoberry to keep you company.


----------



## Sairy

Ringypie said:


> Thank you that's really helpful. I hope your friends are doing well, seems to be so many people affected!


I'm also going to tag a few members who have also been through it. Not sure what treatment they had, but perhaps they can offer some support and advice. 
@mrs phas @kimthecat @Rafa


----------



## Ringypie

If anyone would like to sponsor Ringoberry and I on our virtual marathon attempt I do have a justgiving page. Not sure whether I am allowed to post it on here though? @lymorelynn can you advise? Don't want to end up on the naughty step!


----------



## lymorelynn

Ringypie said:


> If anyone would like to sponsor Ringoberry and I on our virtual marathon attempt I do have a justgiving page. Not sure whether I am allowed to post it on here though? @lymorelynn can you advise? Don't want to end up on the naughty step!


Mmm. Technically it's against the rules but if anyone wants to PM you for the link I'm happy with that.


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> Mmm. Technically it's against the rules but if anyone wants to PM you for the link I'm happy with that.


That's fine I didn't want to do anything to get a smacked bum


----------



## Rafa

Ringypie said:


> Thank you everyone I am home and feeling fine so far. It all went as planned but today's treatment was her2 not chemo - that delight will be tomorrow! The chemo is the one which is has the more nasty side effects. We will see what tomorrow brings anyway - once that's done there are only 5 more to go!


Was it Herceptin you had today?

I assume the tumour is Her2 positive?

Mine was too.


----------



## Ringypie

Rafa said:


> Was it Herceptin you had today?
> 
> I assume the tumour is Her2 positive?
> 
> Mine was too.


Yesterday was the 2 her2 drugs, today was chemo. Was yours breast too? I hope you are mended now?
I liked your post but it seems a bit wrong to like that you had it too sorry!!


----------



## Rafa

Ringypie said:


> Yesterday was the 2 her2 drugs, today was chemo. Was yours breast too? I hope you are mended now?
> I liked your post but it seems a bit wrong to like that you had it too sorry!!


Yes, mine was breast cancer too.

Mine was eight years ago now and, thank you, I'm fine.

I had six chemotherapy, Herceptin every three weeks for a year, a lumpectomy then radiotherapy, twenty sessions.

I wish you all the luck in your treatment and will watch your thread.

Her2 positives range from borderline to 3 plus. Have they said what grade yours is?


----------



## Ringypie

Rafa said:


> Yes, mine was breast cancer too.
> 
> Mine was eight years ago now and, thank you, I'm fine.
> 
> I had six chemotherapy, Herceptin every three weeks for a year, a lumpectomy then radiotherapy, twenty sessions.
> 
> I wish you all the luck in your treatment and will watch your thread.
> 
> Her2 positives range from borderline to 3 plus. Have they said what grade yours is?


Oh thank goodness you are ok now! That's the same as me, 6 chemo and her2 for a year but I have to have a full mastectomy of my left one at the end of the chemo. It's a grade 2 apparently.


----------



## Rafa

Ringypie said:


> Oh thank goodness you are ok now! That's the same as me, 6 chemo and her2 for a year but I have to have a full mastectomy of my left one at the end of the chemo. It's a grade 2 apparently.


Ah. Mine was 3 plus and I am fit and well and never felt better.

The treatment isn't easy, but worth it in the end.

Good luck for tomorrow. x


----------



## Ringypie

Rafa said:


> Ah. Mine was 3 plus and I am fit and well and never felt better.
> 
> The treatment isn't easy, but worth it in the end.
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow. x


Now that is worth a like!!
Hopefully that's it all over for 3 weeks now except I have to inject myself with immune system boosting stuff for the next 7 days which terrifies me!!


----------



## Ringypie

How to make me cry like a baby and hyperventilate: make me inject myself! It’s crazy over the last few weeks I’ve been prodded, poked, chopped up and sewn back together and stuck with many many needles. But putting a tiny needle in myself which didn’t really hurt that much was on a whole different scale. Completely freaked me out!


----------



## Sairy

Ringypie said:


> How to make me cry like a baby and hyperventilate: make me inject myself! It's crazy over the last few weeks I've been prodded, poked, chopped up and sewn back together and stuck with many many needles. But putting a tiny needle in myself which didn't really hurt that much was on a whole different scale. Completely freaked me out!


Oh bless you. How did chemo go yesterday?


----------



## Ringypie

Sairy said:


> Oh bless you. How did chemo go yesterday?


As well as these things can I think, no dramas. I had my head frozen for the treatment but I may not keep enough of my hair to make it worthwhile as my hair is so fine. Will see how it goes!


----------



## Sairy

Ringypie said:


> As well as these things can I think, no dramas. I had my head frozen for the treatment but I may not keep enough of my hair to make it worthwhile as my hair is so fine. Will see how it goes!


Maybe you could make yourself a feline inspired wig from any floofs you get from your cats


----------



## Ringypie

Sairy said:


> Maybe you could make yourself a feline inspired wig from any floofs you get from your cats


Well.....


----------



## Sairy

Ringypie said:


> Well.....
> View attachment 449209


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
I love it. Also, I'm sure Ringo would lend you some of his. I doubt he'd say nay :Hilarious


----------



## Ringypie

Sairy said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> I love it. Also, I'm sure Ringo would lend you some of his. I doubt he'd say nay :Hilarious


We are coming up for clipping time.... then I have enough hair to make a whole second horse! He's just finished shedding his summer coat but that was a bit short to do anything with


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringypie said:


> Well.....
> View attachment 449209


Flint. I love you.

That is all.


----------



## Sairy

Flint is 100% my favourite cat on PF, and has been for several years now.


----------



## Emmasian

Flint! You appear to have morphed into Donald Trump  Well I know who I'd rather have as President of the World.

Sending love to your mum. Scant help but I believe the injections get easier over time xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Morning @Ringypie just a little note to say thinking of you & offering a huge hug & tons of support.
We are all here for you.
I hope your furry boys are looking after you xx


----------



## Ringypie

Went down to supervise hubby mucking out this morning, was feeling a bit tired and achy when we got home so had a nap with all the boys.
Went to see my wonderful ex nurse friend who did my jab for me.... totally untraumatic and I didn’t even feel the needle go in  she’s going to show me how to do it tomorrow.
Still feeling a bit poky when I got home so another nap. Woke up and thought we would try a little walk. All the way down to Ringo and back, and I feel a million times better - so perhaps I need to go for an amble if I feel like that in future. It’s all trial and error at the moment!


----------



## Sairy

Ringypie said:


> Went down to supervise hubby mucking out this morning, was feeling a bit tired and achy when we got home so had a nap with all the boys.
> Went to see my wonderful ex nurse friend who did my jab for me.... totally untraumatic and I didn't even feel the needle go in  she's going to show me how to do it tomorrow.
> Still feeling a bit poky when I got home so another nap. Woke up and thought we would try a little walk. All the way down to Ringo and back, and I feel a million times better - so perhaps I need to go for an amble if I feel like that in future. It's all trial and error at the moment!


Glad to hear you are not feeling too bad. I hope nurse Flint is on duty for you.


----------



## Ringypie

Sairy said:


> Glad to hear you are not feeling too bad. I hope nurse Flint is on duty for you.


Siameses have tonight's duty!








little Cosmo is snuggled so tightly into the crook of my knees I hope I don't have to get up anytime soon!


----------



## Ringypie

Sorry weird duplicate post!


----------



## ForestWomble

Sending *HUGS*


----------



## ebonycat

Glad to hear you felt better after a walk. A nice gentle walk does the power of good.
Needles aren’t nice at the best of times.
Pleased to hear your friend is going to show you what to do & that she didn’t hurt you.

Darling Cosmo, he’s just so sweet & loves snuggles with his mum.


----------



## Rafa

Ringypie said:


> Went down to supervise hubby mucking out this morning, was feeling a bit tired and achy when we got home so had a nap with all the boys.
> Went to see my wonderful ex nurse friend who did my jab for me.... totally untraumatic and I didn't even feel the needle go in  she's going to show me how to do it tomorrow.
> Still feeling a bit poky when I got home so another nap. Woke up and thought we would try a little walk. All the way down to Ringo and back, and I feel a million times better - so perhaps I need to go for an amble if I feel like that in future. It's all trial and error at the moment!


It is. When you're tired, you must rest.

Chemo is cumulative, so you will need to take care of yourself more as you go along.

Good for you being positive.


----------



## Emmasian

I guess you will find out what works for you and what doesn't and get into a routine. Do make sure you get excellent nourishment and lots of antioxidants. Wish I could make you one of my soups. 

The Meezers look so cute in that photo. There's something about the back of a cat's head that makes me go all gooey, especially if they are all earnest and interested in something. Rafa watched Last Night of the Proms with me yesterday, and was so fascinated i spent more time discreetly watching him than the TV.

Sending strength to you xx


----------



## Ringypie

Emmasian said:


> I guess you will find out what works for you and what doesn't and get into a routine. Do make sure you get excellent nourishment and lots of antioxidants. Wish I could make you one of my soups.
> 
> The Meezers look so cute in that photo. There's something about the back of a cat's head that makes me go all gooey, especially if they are all earnest and interested in something. Rafa watched Last Night of the Proms with me yesterday, and was so fascinated i spent more time discreetly watching him than the TV.
> 
> Sending strength to you xx


What do you put in your soups? Hubby has a soup machine - he's been feeding me an awful lot of veg!!

We were watching last night of the proms too. At one point Parsnip got off my lap to stare fascinatedly at the violinist. He was entranced by it.


----------



## SbanR

Glad you're getting lots of care and love from your family.
Chicken soup is very nourishing and gentle on the gut.


----------



## ewelsh

Walking and being in nature is the most healing thing! Great you enjoyed your walk. 

I have read broccoli soup is excellent with chemo, it is yummy too. I will send you some..... only joking 

Your doing so well my lovely, another day has past, another day closer to zapping it.
All my love xx


----------



## Ringypie

A bit less achy today but feeling very dissolutioned with food. Hungry but don’t fancy anything. Still could be worse, at least I don’t feel sick at the moment!! 
Had a lovely afternoon in the garden, a good friend came over to visit. The weather was just beautiful and we put the world to rights!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm liking your lovely afternoon but not liking being unable to discover what you fancy. My pal I've mentioned to you before found that her tastes totally changed during chemo, She never ate spicy food but started to. She also had a small obsession with potato products from M&S. She used to literally walk around M&S and try to look at things she never would normally give fridge room to - and found she fancied lots of things that way. I hope you can figure out what you want to eat soon xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm liking your lovely afternoon but not liking being unable to discover what you fancy. My pal I've mentioned to you before found that her tastes totally changed during chemo, She never ate spicy food but started to. She also had a small obsession with potato products from M&S. She used to literally walk around M&S and try to look at things she never would normally give fridge room to - and found she fancied lots of things that way. I hope you can figure out what you want to eat soon xx


Toast was my friend today! For now I'm just trying to nibble on anything I feel I can eat. Lemon cake went down well too.
I'm quite fancying some crispy potato slices too which I noticed in the fridge. Perhaps for lunch tomorrow! Problem is I think something is going to be nice until it's in front of me then it's a real effort!


----------



## MissyfromMice

A big equine hug







@Ringypie


----------



## ebonycat

Morning @Ringypie just sending you strength, love & support for the week ahead xx


----------



## Willow_Warren

Just wanted to add some well wishes x


----------



## Trixie1

Thinking of you, Topping up the positive vibes and sending tonnes of strength your way. Hope this week goes well. Lots of love xx


----------



## Charity

Good wishes coming from me too, thinking of you xx


----------



## Treaclesmum

Hope this week goes well for you, I am glad your fur babies are helping you to keep your spirits up, they are the best tonic


----------



## Ringypie

Thanks everyone feeling a bit weak today but craving toast and jam!! Unfortunately we don’t have any jam in the house so hubby is going to be sent on an errand soon.
I’m really bad at doing nothing.... getting so bored already!
Managed to do a bit of mucking out this morning aided by hubby then home for a nap with the boys. They’ve just got up and trooped off to the porch as the suns shining in there so I can move again!


----------



## Boxer123

How are you feeling @Ringypie ? I hope you got your jam x


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> How are you feeling @Ringypie ? I hope you got your jam x


I had my jam on toast for breakfast. Was rather nice. Managed to do Ringo on my own this morning, then came home and napped.
Just had a traumatic experience removing the dressing from my arm, panicked as it bled a little and another bit looked a bit yellow. So grateful to my nurse friend for coming to my rescue and reassuring me!!


----------



## Charity

It's good you've got your 'expert' friend to turn to who can reassure you when you're worried. .


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I had my jam on toast for breakfast. Was rather nice. Managed to do Ringo on my own this morning, then came home and napped.
> Just had a traumatic experience removing the dressing from my arm, panicked as it bled a little and another bit looked a bit yellow. So grateful to my nurse friend for coming to my rescue and reassuring me!!


That's lucky you have her it is a lot to deal with. Was everything ok ?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> That's lucky you have her it is a lot to deal with. Was everything ok ?


It was all absolutely fine, I won't go into details as it's a bit gross but she helped take off the last bit of dressing, cleaned up and had a look and thought it looked fine. 
I am not in a great place mentally at the moment and given to panic a bit at the best of times!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It was all absolutely fine, I won't go into details as it's a bit gross but she helped take off the last bit of dressing, cleaned up and had a look and thought it looked fine.
> I am not in a great place mentally at the moment and given to panic a bit at the best of times!


It's perfectly normal I'm sure she sounds like a good friend to have around.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> It's perfectly normal I'm sure she sounds like a good friend to have around.


We are blessed to have some wonderful friends. Our friends are so important as we don't have any family nearby.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I concur @Boxer123 always useful to have someone to be able to ask 

Ringy, I'm sending love and hoping that you are coping okay xx


----------



## MissyfromMice

Sending strength and positive energy your way, @Ringypie And a big hug to all your nurses and supporters (a very big hug to Ringo).


----------



## cheekyscrip

All the best vibes your way x


----------



## ebonycat

Topping up the supportive vibes & sending huge hugs from me & my furry gang xx


----------



## Jaf

Sending you love and hugs. From me and my lot. Xx


----------



## popcornsmum

Sending lots of love to you! I do hope Nurse Flint is being the bestest nurse ever! Just a thought but if you need any extra support outside your family you can always call Macmillan. A few weeks back I gave them a couple of calls about some advice for my FIL and they were really nice and helpful and did say if I needed to chat I could call them anytime. I didn't really think theyd be that nice and supportive but they were really helpful in getting me some answers and nice people to chat to. Xxx


----------



## lillytheunicorn

Ringypie said:


> It was all absolutely fine, I won't go into details as it's a bit gross but she helped take off the last bit of dressing, cleaned up and had a look and thought it looked fine.
> I am not in a great place mentally at the moment and given to panic a bit at the best of times!


Have you tried Headspace or similar, I found it very good when I am trying not to panic and run away. Also there is a feeling under the weather which I like when I feel sick.


----------



## ewelsh

@Ringypie can you ask your nurse tips to help with panic thoughts x


----------



## Cully

Just topping up the vibes for you, another truckload on the way. ((HUGS)).


----------



## Ringypie

Thanks everyone. I had a call with my oncologist yesterday. She didn’t expect me to feel quite this vile so she’s going to tweak my meds which will hopefully mean I don’t get as floored by the next treatment. She was surprised by how much it had made me sleep!
I’m starting to feel more like me although my mouth is still sore and food and drink tastes a bit ugh.


----------



## Ringypie

lillytheunicorn said:


> Have you tried Headspace or similar, I found it very good when I am trying not to panic and run away. Also there is a feeling under the weather which I like when I feel sick.


Thank you I'll have a look!


----------



## Ringypie

ewelsh said:


> @Ringypie can you ask your nurse tips to help with panic thoughts x


It's more a fear of the unknown so once I've gone through one cycle - and my arm has healed hopefully there won't be so much to panic about!
Also coming down off the steroids wasn't nice - along with pmt!! I feel a lot more level headed today thank goodness!


----------



## lymorelynn

Extra hugs and purrs coming your way xxx


----------



## Ringypie

I’ve had a lovely day! Feeling a bit better this morning so well enough to go to our friends wedding (a tiny outdoor event). It was just beautiful, and so lovely so see our running club friends! I even had a tiny glass of Prosecco, which went down very well! Tired now but happy!


----------



## Charity

Glad you've had such a good day @Ringypie, I'm sure that's done you a lot of good xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I too am loving that you've had a great day, Ringy xx


----------



## Cully

Really pleased you managed to go out and enjoy yourself.


----------



## ewelsh

What a great day and lift for you @Ringypie xxxx


----------



## ForestWomble

Just updated myself with this thread, first of all big *HUGS* from me. 
Secondly I'm really pleased you had such a lovely day today.
Thirdly, while I don't post on here much, you are in my thoughts every day sending you my best wishes.


----------



## Boxer123

So glad you had a good day @Ringypie sounds lovely.


----------



## ebonycat

Aww I’m so happy that you’ve had a lovely day.
Sending love, support & hugs xx


----------



## Summercat

That's so nice, a good day can really lift your spirits.


----------



## Boxer123

How are you feeling @Ringypie ?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> How are you feeling @Ringypie ?


Not too bad thank you! I went to work today for a short day then running club this evening. Mostly walked but I did do a little shuffle jog a few times. Was lovely to get out, hopefully next time I go out I'll be able to run walk!


----------



## GingerNinja

@Ringypie I'm sorry to hear your devastating news (been away from the forums for a short while) but I'm pleased to see that you are fighting the bloody sh!t with all your strength.

You are an amazing lady and I am sending all the strength I can muster, although it sounds like you don't need it 

Thank goodness that you have the love and care from the furries/your very special OH.

Loads of love x


----------



## Boxer123

Shuffle jog is the best glad you had a nice day and got out.


----------



## Ringypie

Can I just say.... OMG! Pineapple! The only thing I’ve eaten in the last 2 weeks which actually tastes like it is supposed to! So delicious!


----------



## Boxer123

Fun fact about pineapple it’s a natural anti inflammatory.


----------



## popcornsmum

Ringypie said:


> Can I just say.... OMG! Pineapple! The only thing I've eaten in the last 2 weeks which actually tastes like it is supposed to! So delicious!


Yay! Try watermelon too!


----------



## SbanR

Ringypie said:


> Can I just say.... OMG! Pineapple! The only thing I've eaten in the last 2 weeks which actually tastes like it is supposed to! So delicious!





popcornsmum said:


> Yay! Try watermelon too!


And papaya
All 3 fruits have fantastic health benefits


----------



## Ringypie

SbanR said:


> And papaya
> All 3 fruits have fantastic health benefits


I have never had a papaya! What do they taste like?


----------



## SbanR

Ringypie said:


> I have never had a papaya! What do they taste like?


A mild taste, sweet with a hint of aroma if allowed to ripen a bit on the plant.

When buying, choose one with some yellow showing as that indicates ripening.

They're expensive, so only buy when it's reduced ( reached its sell by date). Even then, I still have to leave it a few days to allow it to ripen.


----------



## popcornsmum

SbanR said:


> A mild taste, sweet with a hint of aroma if allowed to ripen a bit on the plant.
> 
> When buying, choose one with some yellow showing as that indicates ripening.
> 
> They're expensive, so only buy when it's reduced ( reached its sell by date). Even then, I still have to leave it a few days to allow it to ripen.


I had a craving for Papaya the other week, got to the supermarket and remembered where I live and how I'm lucky to find a kiwi or blueberries!  Not a papaya in sight and I really didnt fancy a 70 mile round trip to get one!


----------



## SbanR

popcornsmum said:


> I had a craving for Papaya the other week, got to the supermarket and remembered where I live and how I'm lucky to find a kiwi or blueberries!  Not a papaya in sight and I really didnt fancy a 70 mile round trip to get one!


I was lucky enough to snag two papayas, reduced, when I went to Sainsbury last week. My first trip there since before the lockdown.
Only went as there were several items I wanted, and couldn't get in town. I didn't want to enter another lockdown without these vital(!!!) items.


----------



## Ringypie

Got home to find my number for the virtual London Marathon has arrived!! I am running for Hannah's Willberry Wonder Pony. If anyone would be kind enough to sponsor me I can pm a link to my page! It's going to be a real challenge as it's the weekend after my next chemo....


----------



## chillminx

I'll sponsor you hun! I really admire your courage and determination to run while you are undergoing chemo! xx


----------



## Charity

Ringypie said:


> Got home to find my number for the virtual London Marathon has arrived!! I am running for Hannah's Willberry Wonder Pony. If anyone would be kind enough to sponsor me I can pm a link to my page! It's going to be a real challenge as it's the weekend after my next chemo....
> View attachment 450340


Happy to


----------



## Summercat

PM me please also 

@SbanR 
Never had a papaya but now I want to try, I only had my first mango about 10 years ago.

For healthy food at the moment, I am in love with Swiss chard as a base for salads.


----------



## Whompingwillow

Would love to sponsor you too @Ringypie
I am also in admiration of you and your good energy and fighting spirit despite what you are having to deal with xx


----------



## Trixie1

@Ringypie PM me too please. Your truly an inspiration xx


----------



## Ringypie

Trixie1 said:


> @Ringypie PM me too please. Your truly an inspiration xx


Thank you - I tried but I don't have the option to start a conversation with you - could you message me? Xx


----------



## Trixie1

Ringypie said:


> Thank you - I tried but I don't have the option to start a conversation with you - could you message me? Xx


Just sent you a PM.


----------



## SbanR

Summercat said:


> PM me please also
> 
> @SbanR
> Never had a papaya but now I want to try, I only had my first mango about 10 years ago.
> 
> For healthy food at the moment, I am in love with Swiss chard as a base for salads.


Best to wait till you're in a warm clime so able to sample it at its best. Holiday in Hawaii? Or the southern U.S.A?
All the papayas you're able to buy in Europe have been harvested too green - for transportation reasons I guess.

I grow chard; making sure of a steady supply of greens


----------



## Ringypie

Thank you all so so much for sponsoring me! I’m blown away by how generous you all are!


----------



## ewelsh

We are all blown away by how courageous and unselfish YOU are.:Kiss Good luck in the race x


----------



## Boxer123

Do pm me @Ringypie happy to sponsor you.


----------



## Ringypie

I’ve been for a run this evening!! Just over 5 miles, a very steady one, walked up all the hills. It was wonderful!


----------



## Ringypie

The irony..... sitting in the waiting room of the chemo ward and they are playing the Beegees Staying Alive....


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> The irony..... sitting in the waiting room of the chemo ward and they are playing the Beegees Staying Alive....


Oh dear ! Who is in charge of the play list.


----------



## ewelsh

That reminds me of my elderly lady, who had heart problems, I was sat waiting with her waiting to see the cardio specialist and the song “ young at heart” came on


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good grief Ringy! 

Sending you some love xx


----------



## Jesthar

Ringypie said:


> The irony..... sitting in the waiting room of the chemo ward and they are playing the Beegees Staying Alive....


I was having a deep tissue massage the other week (my chiropractor has a massage therapist section too  ), and 'Under Pressure' by Queen/David Bowie came on (the music is centrally controlled)...


----------



## Catherine McGregor

Ringypie said:


> Sadly not very ok. I found a lump and the biopsy was not good news. Nurse Flint iz going to have to administer chemotherapy soon then perform a mastectomy


I am so sorry to hear how difficult things are for you. Leopold and I are sending you love and hugs and healing purrs. You seem to be in good paws there


----------



## Ringypie

Jesthar said:


> I was having a deep tissue massage the other week (my chiropractor has a massage therapist section too  ), and 'Under Pressure' by Queen/David Bowie came on (the music is centrally controlled)...


 Got to laugh about these things! I'm hoping 'I Will Survive' comes on the radio tomorrow while I'm having chemo!


----------



## Ringypie

The official London app is live! If anyone would like to track me on the day you can do it through this! If you’ve sponsored me my name is on my justgiving page!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Ringypie said:


> Got to laugh about these things! I'm hoping 'I Will Survive' comes on the radio tomorrow while I'm having chemo!


Love your sense of humour  
Sending some support to keep your spirits high !!!


----------



## Ringypie

Here we go again.... it's brain freeze time! Still after today it's 2 down 4 to go....


----------



## Charity

Go girl, nearly halfway.. xxxx


----------



## popcornsmum

Stay strong! What music are they playing today?! Hopefully something upbeat! Xx


----------



## Ringypie

popcornsmum said:


> Stay strong! What music are they playing today?! Hopefully something upbeat! Xx


Haha it's been a good selection, some 80's cheese, a few from Top Gun and some other bits. Nothing annoying or funny this time!


----------



## popcornsmum

Ringypie said:


> Haha it's been a good selection, some 80's cheese, a few from Top Gun and some other bits. Nothing annoying or funny this time!


Aw! Love a bit of 80s cheese!


----------



## Ringypie

popcornsmum said:


> Aw! Love a bit of 80s cheese!


I am a child of the 80's! It reminds me of being a child in the Middle East. I was picked up from school by a driver (as dad was still at work and mum didn't drive), then we went to the college to pick up my brother with QBS radio blaring out all the 80's classics!


----------



## popcornsmum

Ringypie said:


> I am a child of the 80's! It reminds me of being a child in the Middle East. I was picked up from school by a driver (as dad was still at work and mum didn't drive), then we went to the college to pick up my brother with QBS radio blaring out all the 80's classics!


I'm an 80s child too! But grew up in Australia so it was all Kylie and Jason and Madonna!


----------



## Trixie1

@Ringypie Two down! well done you! I have no doubt that you will beat this. Stay strong. Glad your enjoying today's choice in music Take take for now x


----------



## MissyfromMice

Ringypie said:


> Here we go again.... it's brain freeze time! Still after today it's 2 down 4 to go....
> View attachment 450877


Sending good vibes, support and love


----------



## Catherine McGregor

Ringypie said:


> Here we go again.... it's brain freeze time! Still after today it's 2 down 4 to go....
> View attachment 450877


Sending you lots of love! Be super kind to yourself. ❤❤


----------



## Summercat

Keeping up those positivity vibes for you


----------



## Ringypie

That was a fun nights sleep. The steroids woke me at 12, 2, 4 just dozed off to wake again at 6 and no more sleep was forthcoming. Nap on the sofa later with the boys I think! On the plus side... they have given me a fake healthy rosy glow!


----------



## Summercat

Have a cup of tea and take as many doze breaks in the day as you need, cats included the preferred method


----------



## Ringypie

Summercat said:


> Have a cup of tea and take as many doze breaks in the day as you need, cats included the preferred method


The big tragedy is I cannot drink tea!!! I LOVE tea but the chemo has affected my taste and it is no longer like drinking a big cuddle in a mug :Arghh it's just bitter and not very nice. Everyone has left the heated bed and come downstairs So I think we will go and snuggle in the lounge!


----------



## ewelsh

When I had to take steroids because of an asthma attack, I was told to take the steroids as early as possible in the day because they can keep you awake! I was munching them with my Alpen at 7.00am, slept like a log.

Do you have to space them out throughout the day @Ringypie?


----------



## Ringypie

ewelsh said:


> When I had to take steroids because of an asthma attack, I was told to take the steroids as early as possible in the day because they can keep you awake! I was munching them with my Alpen at 7.00am, slept like a log.
> 
> Do you have to space them out throughout the day @Ringypie?


Yeah I have to take them at breakfast and lunch. Yesterday I had them at about 7 and 12.
Look at my sleepy baby keeping me company!


----------



## Summercat

Oh that's a pity about the tea. 
Try experimenting, maybe green tea with honey or a light herbal tea would still feel warming.
Jasmine green at least to me feels lighter in taste than regular green.


----------



## Ringypie

Summercat said:


> Oh that's a pity about the tea.
> Try experimenting, maybe green tea with honey or a light herbal tea would still feel warming.
> Jasmine green at least to me feels lighter in taste than regular green.


I'm a fussy mare.... really don't like fruit or herbal tea. I do have pineapple juice which is nice for my sore mouth! And it tastes like it should which is amazing!


----------



## Cully

Oh that's not cricket you can't enjoy a good old cuppa. Have you tried the Rooibos (Red Bush) red tea from Sth Africa. I began drinking it a few years ago and have never gone back to normal tea.
If you haven't tried it, well I always enjoy tea but found some quite bitter. They say it's the tannin that causes bitterness and Red Bush has little or no tannins. Also it's caffeine free. and rich in anti oxidants. It's equally nice black or with milk.
I drink the Tetley Redbush (other brands are available ) and it's sold in most supermarkets at around £2.25 for 40 bags. They do a lovely one with vanilla too, which always hits the spot with me.
Hope you're not feeling too awful today






xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'd try things you've never liked before Ringy, like the fruit teas, as the taste bud effects cannot be under-estimated. Glad pineapple juice is still good though


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'd try things you've never liked before Ringy, like the fruit teas, as the taste bud effects cannot be under-estimated. Glad pineapple juice is still good though


I've got some fruit tea... I've got a lemon and ginger one which is supposed to help with any queasy feelings :Yuck it's more likely to make me feel queasy!!


----------



## Ringypie

Cully said:


> Oh that's not cricket you can't enjoy a good old cuppa. Have you tried the Rooibos (Red Bush) red tea from Sth Africa. I began drinking it a few years ago and have never gone back to normal tea.
> If you haven't tried it, well I always enjoy tea but found some quite bitter. They say it's the tannin that causes bitterness and Red Bush has little or no tannins. Also it's caffeine free. and rich in anti oxidants. It's equally nice black or with milk.
> I drink the Tetley Redbush (other brands are available ) and it's sold in most supermarkets at around £2.25 for 40 bags. They do a lovely one with vanilla too, which always hits the spot with me.
> Hope you're not feeling too awful today
> View attachment 450972
> xx


Thanks I could try that!


----------



## cheekyscrip

Just big hugs!


----------



## Ringypie

cheekyscrip said:


> Just big hugs!


Thank you I could do with big hugs today as the steroids make me terribly weepy! This time I know it will pass but it's still horrid!


----------



## MissyfromMice

At your request... a big hug


----------



## Ringypie

MissyfromMice said:


> At your request... a big hug
> 
> View attachment 450997


Aww thanks!


----------



## cheekyscrip

Ringypie said:


> Thank you I could do with big hugs today as the steroids make me terribly weepy! This time I know it will pass but it's still horrid!


Lots of hugs from us x you are a warrior.

Good night and sweet dreams x


----------



## ewelsh

I'll join in the hugs








Xx


----------



## Ringypie

Old crock and ancient hero went for a gentle stroll today! Nothing like a bit of fresh air and equine company to make me feel good!


----------



## ewelsh

Looking rather handsome there Ringo and don't you know it :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss looks like a lovely walk @Ringypie


----------



## Trixie1

Ringypie said:


> Old crock and ancient hero went for a gentle stroll today! Nothing like a bit of fresh air and equine company to make me feel good!
> View attachment 451069


He's so gorgeous!! and looks so very gentle Glad you both managed to get out for a walk today! even though the weather is horrendous! Good Luck tomorrow hope the weather improves for you, sending loads of love your way...your amazing!! xx


----------



## Jojomomo

Glad you got out for a walk with your gorgeous boy! 

Sending lots of hugs and :Kiss I was on varying doses of steroids for 6 years as a teenager. They are great at reducing inflammation but the side effects can be awful  It's only temporary though, you will get through this :Kiss


----------



## Ringypie

We did it!!! Marathon completed in just under 9 hours!!


----------



## ChaosCat

Well done! That’s an unbelievable achievement!


----------



## ewelsh

Wow well done, that’s incredible, how are you feeling? X


----------



## MissyfromMice

*BRAVO !!! *


----------



## Ringypie

ewelsh said:


> Wow well done, that's incredible, how are you feeling? X


Thunderstruck like what on Earth just happened and not sure what to do with myself!! But also so proud that I did it!


----------



## Trixie1

Ringypie said:


> We did it!!! Marathon completed in just under 9 hours!!


Wow!! Congratulations!! Well done you and what an achievement. You really are an inspiration to many. Feet up!! Chocolate orange or two. Enjoy! xx


----------



## Psygon

Woohoo!!!! Well done!!! That's fabulous... I was going to ask how are you feeling, but see you already said thunderstruck. I bet it's not really sunk in yet? 

Definitely chocolate orange and cat cuddles for you this evening!


----------



## Ringypie

Bed is feeling like a good option right now!! Ugh it was so so wet out there!


----------



## Willow_Warren

That’s a fantastic achievement! You should be incredibly proud of yourself

Ringo looks lovely too

Hannah x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

:Cat :Cat :Cat


----------



## lymorelynn

Ringypie said:


> We did it!!! Marathon completed in just under 9 hours!!


You absolute hero. Wonderful, wonderful lady xxxx


----------



## Charity

Very well done, smiley today, not weepy. That's a lovely photo of you and Ringo. Sending you a big hug xx


----------



## ebonycat

Oh WOW congratulations, such a huge achievement, well done lovely lady.
You’re a warrior woman, you should be so proud of yourself, we all are SO proud of you xx


----------



## Summercat

Congratulations  ⭐⭐


----------



## Jojomomo

Amazing work, huge congratulations! Hope you're not too sore today and that your furry nursing team are on hand if so xxx


----------



## SbanR

Congratulations!:Singing


----------



## Charity

How are you today @Ringypie? :Yawn


----------



## Ringypie

Charity said:


> How are you today @Ringypie? :Yawn


I'm very very sleepy today, have spent a lot of time sleeping today!


----------



## Ringypie

I would like to thank you all so much for all the support, sponsorship and lovely messages! We’ve raised over £1200 for my charity!


----------



## Charity

That's fantastic


----------



## Cully

Hope everything goes well with Parsnip.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

How did Parsnip get on Ringy? I hope all went smoooooothly


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> How did Parsnip get on Ringy? I hope all went smoooooothly


Parsnips fine thank you. He was a bit subdued Tuesday evening but he's back to his naughty rude self now!

Did my final injection for this cycle of chemo today. How I wish I didn't find it upsetting still - I cannot do it without bursting into tears afterwards. Just keep telling myself it's 1/3 of the way through. After the next one it'll be 1/2 way there. It's just so hard.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ringy  I wish I could help I’m some way. It breaks my heart that you are going through this. Much love xxx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Ringy  I wish I could help I'm some way. It breaks my heart that you are going through this. Much love xxx


Wish you lived next door so you could do it for me 
It's weird, I'm ok doing it but as soon as I've finished the floodgates open!


----------



## Trixie1

Ringypie said:


> Parsnips fine thank you. He was a bit subdued Tuesday evening but he's back to his naughty rude self now!
> 
> Did my final injection for this cycle of chemo today. How I wish I didn't find it upsetting still - I cannot do it without bursting into tears afterwards. Just keep telling myself it's 1/3 of the way through. After the next one it'll be 1/2 way there. It's just so hard.


Your doing amazingly well and ran a marathon in between!! Nearly halfway through now sending tonnes of strength and lots of love your way. Glad that Parsnips is back to his naughty self!! Xxx


----------



## Cully

Just a thought but I wonder if it's just the realisation of the seriousness of it all overwhelms you just at that moment, and the relief another session is behind you.
I know it's nowhere near the same, but when I was going down for a major op I burst into tears on the moving trolley and sobbed, "I've changed my mind".
I had been thinking a lot about it all but until that moment had pushed it to one side. Then when there was no turning back the floodgates just opened because it all suddenly became real.
The poor nurse thought she had hurt me putting the cannula in my hand, and I couldn't explain to her what was really wrong.
Glad Parsnip is ok, if a bit norty.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Ringypie said:


> Parsnips fine thank you. He was a bit subdued Tuesday evening but he's back to his naughty rude self now!
> 
> Did my final injection for this cycle of chemo today. How I wish I didn't find it upsetting still - I cannot do it without bursting into tears afterwards. Just keep telling myself it's 1/3 of the way through. After the next one it'll be 1/2 way there. It's just so hard.


----------



## Ringypie

Cully said:


> Just a thought but I wonder if it's just the realisation of the seriousness of it all overwhelms you just at that moment, and the relief another session is behind you.
> I know it's nowhere near the same, but when I was going down for a major op I burst into tears on the moving trolley and sobbed, "I've changed my mind".
> I had been thinking a lot about it all but until that moment had pushed it to one side. Then when there was no turning back the floodgates just opened because it all suddenly became real.
> The poor nurse thought she had hurt me putting the cannula in my hand, and I couldn't explain to her what was really wrong.
> Glad Parsnip is ok, if a bit norty.


I think you could be right. It's not just the injection itself but what that jab signifies if that makes sense?


----------



## lymorelynn

Biggest hugs and lots of purrs xxxx


----------



## Cully

Ringypie said:


> I think you could be right. It's not just the injection itself but what that jab signifies if that makes sense?


Makes perfect sense. We do tend to suffer in relative silence sometimes, so hardly suprising we melt down a bit at crucial moments.
xx


----------



## Ringypie

Felt rather poorly this morning so nurse Cosmo is on shift! When I say shift I mean lap! We are snuggled on the sofa together.


----------



## SbanR

Ringypie said:


> Felt rather poorly this morning so nurse Cosmo is on shift! When I say shift I mean lap! We are snuggled on the sofa together.
> View attachment 451478


Awww. I hope you're snuggled down as comfy as your nurse


----------



## Ringypie

SbanR said:


> Awww. I hope you're snuggled down as comfy as your nurse


Pic doesn't show it very well but I'm snuggled on sofa and he's on me. Little sweetheart!


----------



## TriTri

Ringypie said:


> Felt rather poorly this morning so nurse Cosmo is on shift! When I say shift I mean lap! We are snuggled on the sofa together.
> View attachment 451478


Awww sweet Cosmo, might have to change the post title to include you Cosmo! Take care & stay positive @Ringypie x


----------



## Boxer123

Sorry to hear you are feeling poorly today @Ringypie those snuggles look amazing.


----------



## Ringypie

The snuggles kept coming. He's snuggled under my knees (which are under the crochet blanky). Think he knew I was feeling rubbish and has been extra cuddly.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> The snuggles kept coming. He's snuggled under my knees (which are under the crochet blanky). Think he knew I was feeling rubbish and has been extra cuddly.
> View attachment 451572


That's a great cuddle. Hope you have a nice relaxed weekend.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> That's a great cuddle. Hope you have a nice relaxed weekend.


I've had a gentle walk down to Ringo which was nice. The weather was beautiful down here and it was lovely to get some fresh air and have cuddles with my boy!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I've had a gentle walk down to Ringo which was nice. The weather was beautiful down here and it was lovely to get some fresh air and have cuddles with my boy!


That's good your probably still exhausted from last weekend.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> That's good your probably still exhausted from last weekend.


I am a bit wobbly still. It really wasn't the most sensible thing I've ever done and the timing couldn't have been worse!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I am a bit wobbly still. It really wasn't the most sensible thing I've ever done and the timing couldn't have been worse!


No but you did it ! Definitely a pj weekend this weekend.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> No but you did it ! Definitely a pj weekend this weekend.


I'm going to take it easy but I get terribly grumpy if I'm stuck indoors for too long! The forecast is nice so hopefully I will feel up to spending a bit of time with Ringo tomorrow and perhaps doing something nice with hubby.


----------



## ewelsh

Sending you love and strength my love, hope your up to having a lovely gentle day tomorrow xx


----------



## Ringypie

Thank you everyone, all the love worked and I feel good today.


----------



## Jojomomo

I'm sure your lovely boys played a part in that too! Great to hear you're feeling better and to see you smiling :Kiss


----------



## MissyfromMice

Ringypie said:


> Thank you everyone, all the love worked and I feel good today.
> View attachment 451628


What a lovely picture














!!!
Happy to see you with gorgeous Ringo... Enjoy it !


----------



## Ringypie

My latest craving is at least a healthy one!! I am obsessed by avocados! So much so I made hubby make a special trip to tesco to buy me a load!


----------



## SbanR

Ringypie said:


> My latest craving is at least a healthy one!! I am obsessed by avocados! So much so I made hubby make a special trip to tesco to buy me a load!


Haha. We'll know who's responsible if a panic buy starts up!


----------



## Ringypie

SbanR said:


> Haha. We'll know who's responsible if a panic buy starts up!


I could easily be responsible for an avocado shortage!!! Yumyumyum!


----------



## Charity

Glad you had a good day yesterday, hope you had another today xx


----------



## Ringypie

Charity said:


> Glad you had a good day yesterday, hope you had another today xx


I did thank you, quiet but nice. Was nice to feel well enough to drive myself down to Ringo. It was lovely and sunny down here so I took my time pottering on the yard and spending some time with the big fella.


----------



## cheekyscrip

He is gorgeous... enjoy the weather and avocados! They are really good stuff!


----------



## Summercat

Lovely photo with you & Ringo


----------



## ewelsh

Lovely photo  so glad you had a good day.

Avocados yummy, lemon juice little chilli on soda bread yum. Leave some for the rest of us please :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Mmm, as per @ewelsh with a poached egg on the top too 

Glad you've found another thing that you fancy, Ringy xx


----------



## Ringypie

ewelsh said:


> Lovely photo  so glad you had a good day.
> 
> Avocados yummy, lemon juice little chilli on soda bread yum. Leave some for the rest of us please :Hilarious


Sorry they are ALL stockpiled in my house now. Never mind panic buying toilet rolls, it's been avocados here!!  Just cut in half and guzzled with a spoon!


----------



## Ringypie

Well I’m feeling rather positive after today’s chat with the oncologist! Apparently the 4 drugs I am getting are classed as very heavy chemo and a lot of people can’t cope with it! She’s delighted by how quickly I’m bouncing back and feeling like myself apart from my yukky feeling mouth. Thank goodness I was marathon fit going into this - I really want this to be hit as hard as possible, and would feel worried if they had to drop any of the drugs!


----------



## ChaosCat

That’s really great! You sure are a tough cookie!


----------



## SbanR

Fantastic news.
I've read that being physically fit helps tremendously, as you're demonstrating


----------



## Ringypie

It’s funny, last week I was feeling a bit upset because I’ve always been able to push through and make myself do things. For example I jumped 2 super classes on Ringo and got good placings with a potentially broken foot after he accidentally stamped hard on my foot with a metal stud in his shoe, and on my first trail half marathon I fell at mile 3 landing hard on my finger which was probably fractured - but got up and kept going. So for me it’s alien to sit and rest rather than pushing through and getting on with things. But perhaps that’s what’s happening, I may be sitting resting but my body’s getting on and fighting!


----------



## Charity

That's really good news and must make you feel a lot better. You certainly are a fighter. xx


----------



## ewelsh

And the mind is a powerful tool @Ringypie xx


----------



## MissyfromMice

Ringypie said:


> Well I'm feeling rather positive after today's chat with the oncologist! Apparently the 4 drugs I am getting are classed as very heavy chemo and a lot of people can't cope with it! She's delighted by how quickly I'm bouncing back and feeling like myself apart from my yukky feeling mouth. Thank goodness I was marathon fit going into this - I really want this to be hit as hard as possible, and would feel worried if they had to drop any of the drugs!


Happy to hear that, @Ringypie !!! Keep your spirit high.
Sending you positive vibes and tons of


----------



## cheekyscrip

Just hugs...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringy, you are rock hard! What a woman, what strength. Amazing xx


----------



## Ringypie

MissyfromMice said:


> Happy to hear that, @Ringypie !!! Keep your spirit high.
> Sending you positive vibes and tons of
> View attachment 451989
> View attachment 451989
> View attachment 451989
> View attachment 451989
> View attachment 451989
> View attachment 451989
> View attachment 451989
> View attachment 451989
> View attachment 451989
> View attachment 451989
> View attachment 451989
> View attachment 451989
> View attachment 451989


Awww this makes me happy! It looks like the contents of my fridge and kitchen!! I have avocados lined up in ripeness order!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ringy, you are rock hard! What a woman, what strength. Amazing xx


Got to keep fighting!! I have too much unfinished business to sit by and let it get me!! It's nice to hear she thinks I'm doing well though!! Just hoping and praying that when I have the scan it shows that the bar steward has shrunk!!!


----------



## ebonycat

You’re a trooper, that’s for sure.
You have all of us with you.
Topping up the support & hugs xx


----------



## Ringypie

I feel like a pincushion!! I had to have bloods done before the next lot of chemo which is on Thursday. They take the blood from the little trivet in my arm - but because putting them in the arm is a new thing they aren’t very good at it! It took 4 attempts and a change of nurse to get it right! It’s a good job they gave me numbing cream to put on before my appointment!
Then went home and had a very lovely avocado to make up for it! Hubby had bought some super posh gourmet purple ones from tesco and they are super yummy!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringy, are you just scoffing the Avon's "straight"? Or are you doing the whole "mashed with some lime juice and chilli flakes"? That might be nice as a taste bud tempter. Mmmm, now I want smashed avo as above, on a nice piece of toast, with a poached egg on the top...

Glad they sorted out the phlebotomy in the end. Pesky arm port


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ringy, are you just scoffing the Avon's "straight"? Or are you doing the whole "mashed with some lime juice and chilli flakes"? That might be nice as a taste bud tempter. Mmmm, now I want smashed avo as above, on a nice piece of toast, with a poached egg on the top...
> 
> Glad they sorted out the phlebotomy in the end. Pesky arm port


Cut in half and scoffed with a spoon! Just yum!!
The problem is they are all used to tivads being in the chest - the arm one is smaller and a bit harder to get right apparently. I did joke that they they are all getting plenty of practice on me!


----------



## MissyfromMice

I'm sorry you feel treated like a pincushion.

I sent you these yummy avocados and a cute "pincushion" to cheer you up.


----------



## Ringypie

MissyfromMice said:


> I'm sorry you feel treated like a pincushion.
> 
> I sent you these yummy avocados and a cute "pincushion" to cheer you up.


Ohhh how cute! And all those yummy avocados! I'd be in there with my spoon straight away!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Ringypie said:


> Ohhh how cute! And all those yummy avocados! I'd be in there with my spoon straight away!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

In case your love for avocados extends until Christmas, Ringy, JL have an Avo bauble


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> In case your love for avocados extends until Christmas, Ringy, JL have an Avo bauble
> 
> View attachment 452431


 That's amazing!!!!


----------



## Ringypie

Here we go again number 3. Some good news, I only have to inject myself and take steroids for the chemo side of the treatment so hopefully if all goes to plan the worst of the treatment will be over by the new year (barring a horrible operation).
Wearing pink for breast cancer awareness today.


----------



## Summercat

Hope you are having a good weekend @Ringypie, Biggles & Jack send purrs of support.


----------



## Ringypie

Summercat said:


> Hope you are having a good weekend @Ringypie, Biggles & Jack send purrs of support.


Thank you for thinking of me. It's a tough weekend this time, brain chemistry messed up can't stop crying!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Thank you for thinking of me. It's a tough weekend this time, brain chemistry messed up can't stop crying!


Ah @Ringypie big hugs I hope Flint is being generous with the cuddles.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ringy  Let it out, chemo is a b*****d and you are having a perfectly normal and understandable physical response to what's happening. Sending love and virtual tissues and hoping the water works soon cease xxx


----------



## Whompingwillow

Sending all my thoughts @Ringypie, So do kiki and molly. Wish things were easier for you and hope they pick up soon xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Sending you tons of love & support from me, Ebony, Alfie the terror, Lady dog & the ratties. Love & huge hugs xx


----------



## MissyfromMice

Sending hugs and Love







your way, @Ringypie.


----------



## SbanR

More support winging its way to you @Ringypie .


----------



## Charity

Lots of love from us too and








.


----------



## chillminx

Love and hugs @Ringypie, you are so strong, bless you xxx


----------



## Summercat

We hope you


----------



## Ringypie

Thank you all I crashed around 7pm and slept which was wonderful. I hope today will be a better day!


----------



## ewelsh

Hope your having a brighter day today xxx

Hope these jokes bring a smile for you today xx

1.Got myself into a sticky situation with an avocado; I was stuck between a guac and a hard place.

2.I got a promotion in my job at the avocado farm. It was a move in the ripe direction.

3.You can't judge any avocado until you guac-a-mile in his shoes.

4.My avocado car has broken down. It's beyond re-pear.

5.Did you hear about the avocado army that invaded a dining table? They gua-ccupied the bowl.

6.I know an avocado who can run for hours. He's hard core.


----------



## Ringypie

ewelsh said:


> Hope your having a brighter day today xxx
> 
> Hope these jokes bring a smile for you today xx
> 
> 1.Got myself into a sticky situation with an avocado; I was stuck between a guac and a hard place.
> 
> 2.I got a promotion in my job at the avocado farm. It was a move in the ripe direction.
> 
> 3.You can't judge any avocado until you guac-a-mile in his shoes.
> 
> 4.My avocado car has broken down. It's beyond re-pear.
> 
> 5.Did you hear about the avocado army that invaded a dining table? They gua-ccupied the bowl.
> 
> 6.I know an avocado who can run for hours. He's hard core.
> 
> View attachment 452845


Ohh thank you they made me smile!


----------



## dsuuwia

So sorry to hear this. I hope the treatment goes well and you have lots of good nursing from your cute nurses!


----------



## Ringypie

Well all the love seems to have helped me bounce back rather quickly from this lot!
I felt well enough to go for a little ride on Ringo today, honestly I could have cried tears of happiness at how well I felt. Then when I got home I did cry tears of happiness because my taste has returned and hubby gave me a cuppa that was out of this world it was so delicious!
I feel like a changed woman... I'm normally the kind of person who craves cake or bacon sarnies. Today I was craving.... salad! Who would ever have thought that I would get excited over this....


----------



## Charity

Glad you had a good time with Ringo and your tastebuds are back, that must be great. Keep smiling


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Boxer123

Glad you got out for a ride @Ringypie that salad looks lovely. Do you put lime on your avacardo?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Glad you got out for a ride @Ringypie that salad looks lovely. Do you put lime on your avacardo?


Nope, just as it comes!

I have no idea what's happened to me.... I've just spent the last 2 hours cleaning!!!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Ringypie said:


> Nope, just as it comes!
> 
> I have no idea what's happened to me.... I've just spent the last 2 hours cleaning!!!


----------



## cheekyscrip

All the best from us..,


----------



## ebonycat

Ringypie said:


> Well all the love seems to have helped me bounce back rather quickly from this lot!
> I felt well enough to go for a little ride on Ringo today, honestly I could have cried tears of happiness at how well I felt. Then when I got home I did cry tears of happiness because my taste has returned and hubby gave me a cuppa that was out of this world it was so delicious!
> I feel like a changed woman... I'm normally the kind of person who craves cake or bacon sarnies. Today I was craving.... salad! Who would ever have thought that I would get excited over this....
> View attachment 453431


Your salad looks yummy.
So pleased to hear you've had a nice day & you're feeling brighter.
Bet it was lovely to ride Ringo.
Sending lots of love & support for the week ahead xx


----------



## Ringypie

ebonycat said:


> Your salad looks yummy.
> So pleased to hear you've had a nice day & you're feeling brighter.
> Bet it was lovely to ride Ringo.
> Sending lots of love & support for the week ahead xx


Aww thank you! It was wonderful to feel almost normal for a while!


----------



## lymorelynn

Ringypie said:


> Nope, just as it comes!
> 
> I have no idea what's happened to me.... I've just spent the last 2 hours cleaning!!!


Blimey! It must be all that avocado 
Hope you don't overdo it but it's good that you're feeling brighter


----------



## Cully

lymorelynn said:


> Blimey! It must be all that avocado
> Hope you don't overdo it but it's good that you're feeling brighter


Well it is one of the 'super foods'. If I can't get any with my grocery shopping I'll know whose door to knock.
Lovely to hear you're feeling so good. Ringo certainly seems the best medicine.


----------



## Ringypie

I’m so angry and upset!!! Just been told that the oncologist doesn’t think I need the half way scan because I told her I thought the lump had shrunk! Wtf?!  What I said was I think it’s a bit smaller but I’m not sure as I don’t know whether I’m comparing it to the lump that originally sent me scurrying to the doctors or how it felt when it was all inflamed after the biopsy and surgery! And now she’s on holiday so I can’t speak to her about it. I have a call with someone from oncology on Wednesday and if I don’t hear back from anyone before them I am going to lose my rag with them if they don’t sort it out. The breast care nurse said they always scan half way through because if it’s not working they stop the chemo and bring the op forward. So without a scan they could potentially waste 2 months and 3 sessions of poisoning me for no reason!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

B******s! That's a PITA. It will be sorted though. It will. 

Put a call in to the nurse tomorrow and get her on it as well - often you will find that a nurse will fight your corner for you more effectively than you can fight your own, as they know the procedures. Sending love and strength (and try not to waste your energy on feeling angry, though I know that's nigh impossible in a situation like this) xx


----------



## Summercat

I would be worried & upset too but I think if you call & explain they will proceed with the normal protocol.
Hugs xx


----------



## SbanR

Sending you love and strength @Ringypie


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> B******s! That's a PITA. It will be sorted though. It will.
> 
> Put a call in to the nurse tomorrow and get her on it as well - often you will find that a nurse will fight your corner for you more effectively than you can fight your own, as they know the procedures. Sending love and strength (and try not to waste your energy on feeling angry, though I know that's nigh impossible in a situation like this) xx


She said she can't really do much more and I have to tell them when I speak to the oncologist. I'm prepared to take this as high as it needs to go, it's a complete failure in their duty of care!


----------



## Ringypie

Summercat said:


> I would be worried & upset too but I think if you call & explain they will proceed with the normal protocol.
> Hugs xx


I've called everyone I could think of, having to wait for a call back which may not be until tomorrow afternoon or Wednesday morning (when my call was originally scheduled for).


----------



## Ringypie

SbanR said:


> Sending you love and strength @Ringypie


Thank you, it's hard enough going through this without having to fight for them to do what they should be doing!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Pants  

Then get STRAIGHT onto PALS (or equivalent at your hospital) in the morning and copy in the Chief Exec and Medical Director.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Pants
> 
> Then get STRAIGHT onto PALS (or equivalent at your hospital) in the morning and copy in the Chief Exec and Medical Director.


I'll give them a chance when I speak to them on Wednesday and if they won't budge that's what I shall do thank you!


----------



## Cully

So annoyed for you. This isn't what you need right now. They should be helping you through this, not creating obstacles.
Come on, you've come this far and we're all behind you.
Sending positive thoughts and strength. Go bang some desks!!!


----------



## popcornsmum

Ringypie said:


> I'm so angry and upset!!! Just been told that the oncologist doesn't think I need the half way scan because I told her I thought the lump had shrunk! Wtf?!  What I said was I think it's a bit smaller but I'm not sure as I don't know whether I'm comparing it to the lump that originally sent me scurrying to the doctors or how it felt when it was all inflamed after the biopsy and surgery! And now she's on holiday so I can't speak to her about it. I have a call with someone from oncology on Wednesday and if I don't hear back from anyone before them I am going to lose my rag with them if they don't sort it out. The breast care nurse said they always scan half way through because if it's not working they stop the chemo and bring the op forward. So without a scan they could potentially waste 2 months and 3 sessions of poisoning me for no reason!


You absolutely must get your halfway scan. This is unacceptable. Please do not take no for an answer. Take it higher. Demand to speak to the covering Oncologist and ask them to book you in. 
As others have said contact PALS they are usually helpful as I have been in contact with them about my FILs treatment.


----------



## Ringypie

popcornsmum said:


> You absolutely must get your halfway scan. This is unacceptable. Please do not take no for an answer. Take it higher. Demand to speak to the covering Oncologist and ask them to book you in.
> As others have said contact PALS they are usually helpful as I have been in contact with them about my FILs treatment.


Thank you I'm definitely not letting them do this. I'm prepared to take it as high as I need to. Also remembered something I discussed with the breast nurse - I still have a bit of a seroma in my armpit, she said to mention it when they do the scan partly just in case and partly so they can see if it needs draining (eek!!). So I will throw that at them as well!


----------



## ewelsh

Go girl, get all those angry feelings out. 

outrageous unch

sending you love my love xxxx


----------



## cheekyscrip

So upsetting!!! Hope for a better news soon!!!


----------



## Orla

Just to echo, take it to PALS. Clearly state your concerns in an email. Try not to ramble, and be clear about what you are trying to achieve with your complaint. In your case this would be that you feel the oncologist has misunderstood that your lump is smaller, as you are not sure, and that you very much wish to proceed with the mid treatment scan. They have to respond to PALS complaints fairly quickly and will usually do everything possible to bring it to a swift resolution (we have a lot pass through my office, although I don’t deal directly with them myself). Hopefully they will get this sorted quickly for you xx


----------



## Ringypie

Orla said:


> Just to echo, take it to PALS. Clearly state your concerns in an email. Try not to ramble, and be clear about what you are trying to achieve with your complaint. In your case this would be that you feel the oncologist has misunderstood that your lump is smaller, as you are not sure, and that you very much wish to proceed with the mid treatment scan. They have to respond to PALS complaints fairly quickly and will usually do everything possible to bring it to a swift resolution (we have a lot pass through my office, although I don't deal directly with them myself). Hopefully they will get this sorted quickly for you xx


Thank you I have a call with them tomorrow so I do hope they see reason!! If not I will be contacting PALS. I'll let you know what they say!


----------



## popcornsmum

Ringypie said:


> Thank you I have a call with them tomorrow so I do hope they see reason!! If not I will be contacting PALS. I'll let you know what they say!


Good Luck!


----------



## Ringypie

Scan happening after chemo 4. No tantrum required!!


----------



## Charity




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awesome Ringy! 

I’m glad no tantrum was required you need your energy for healing not fighting for something you should get. 

xxx


----------



## ewelsh

Ringypie said:


> Scan happening after chemo 4. No tantrum required!!


excellent news! Xxxxx


----------



## SbanR

Great news!!


----------



## Cully

Yay, good job.


----------



## Ringypie

The post chemo healthy cravings continue! Most odd - I normally crave cake or bacon sandwiches! This is today's lunch.....


----------



## ebonycat

Great news!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringy, I don't know what you do as a job but I hope that they are being supportive and you are able to WFH now this new lockdown starts again, or hope they will allow you to go on furlough to keep you safe. I've just been reading the new guidance and you were my first thought xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ringy, I don't know what you do as a job but I hope that they are being supportive and you are able to WFH now this new lockdown starts again, or hope they will allow you to go on furlough to keep you safe. I've just been reading the new guidance and you were my first thought xx


I work in admin for local government, I was initially still going into the office when I was well enough as we are a tiny office (4 of us in 2 separate rooms) and everyone is sensible. However once cases started going up I took my work phone home and now I do as much as I can from the kitchen table and will continue to do so for the foreseeable! I'm very lucky that so far everyone has been nothing but supportive! The oncologist did offer to sign me off for the duration of my chemo but I feel that I am better off working if I am able to otherwise I'll get bored! Days like today I feel absolutely fine - I feel like my old self and probably will now for the next week until the next lot of chemo.


----------



## Ringypie

Well I have had a really lovely day! Rode Ringo this morning then a yummy salad for lunch followed by a run! Well to be fair it was a run - walk but really nice and ended up at the yard in time to put Ringo to bed!


----------



## ebonycat

Ringypie said:


> Well I have had a really lovely day! Rode Ringo this morning then a yummy salad for lunch followed by a run! Well to be fair it was a run - walk but really nice and ended up at the yard in time to put Ringo to bed!


Oh so glad you've had a nice day.
Riding Ringo must help you a lot, you're a good team.
I hope the other three furriers are helping as well.
Sending strength for the week ahead xx


----------



## Ringypie

ebonycat said:


> Oh so glad you've had a nice day.
> Riding Ringo must help you a lot, you're a good team.
> I hope the other three furriers are helping as well.
> Sending strength for the week ahead xx


It's been lovely! Thank you!
Current lap ornament:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Parsnip is snuggled on hubby and Flint is having his evening nap upstairs.


----------



## ebonycat

Ringypie said:


> It's been lovely! Thank you!
> Current lap ornament:
> View attachment 454075
> 
> Parsnip is snuggled on hubby and Flint is having his evening nap upstairs.


Oh good boy Cosmo, cuddling up to his mummy x


----------



## MissyfromMice

Ringypie said:


> Well I have had a really lovely day! Rode Ringo this morning then a yummy salad for lunch followed by a run! Well to be fair it was a run - walk but really nice and ended up at the yard in time to put Ringo to bed!


It sounds like a wonderful day with a dear friend. Glad you enjoyed it so much !


----------



## Jojomomo

Great to hear you had a lovely Saturday! I'm also glad you will get your scan as originally planned xx


----------



## Ringypie

Well it was touch and go whether round 4 would happen as my platelets were down when they did my bloods. Whether it was all the good vibes from people, the gallons of marmite and broccoli I consumed or just my bone marrow recovering, I was delighted that it had gone up to 130 in the space of 2 days (it was 98 before and has to be over 100 for treatment to be given).
Seems funny to be delighted at being given drugs that make me feel crap - but I don't want delays, just want it over and done with.
Also I seem to have my clothing sorted - even with a nice fluffy blanket and socks and a heat pad I was so cold on my last treatments. I can’t wear a jumper as the port is between my elbow and shoulder. There is a lovely independent clothes shop in our town who were selling knitted ponchos, she kindly posted one out to me and kept another back until I knew I was happy with it. It’s wonderful - soft and warm and can easily be pulled up to allow access to the tivad then dropped down over it to keep me warm. And best of all they are machine washable!


----------



## Ringypie

Intentionally cropped my head off as I look rough!!


----------



## SbanR

Ringypie said:


> Intentionally cropped my head off as I look rough!!
> View attachment 454475


That poncho looks like it'll keep you warm
I'm glad you were able to carry on with your treatment.


----------



## Ringypie

SbanR said:


> That poncho looks like it'll keep you warm
> I'm glad you were able to carry on with your treatment.


It's lovely I'm so pleased with it. As the only place I go ,apart from the stables to see Ringo, is the hospital it's nice to try and make a little effort to look reasonable! When I'm at home I'm just bundled up in my pyjamas and a hoodie!


----------



## SbanR

Ringypie said:


> It's lovely I'm so pleased with it. As the only place I go ,apart from the stables to see Ringo, is the hospital it's nice to try and make a little effort to look reasonable! When I'm at home I'm just bundled up in my pyjamas and a hoodie!


All very comfy attire


----------



## Ringypie

SbanR said:


> All very comfy attire


Comfy and warm and doesn't matter if I get coated in cat hair!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringy, you really suit that poncho  How sweet of the lady with the shop to save one. I hope you've got one in a soft apricot kind of colour, I think that would be lovely on you xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ringy, you really suit that poncho  How sweet of the lady with the shop to save one. I hope you've got one in a soft apricot kind of colour, I think that would be lovely on you xx


Thank you the other one is a soft pink which hopefully will look nice. I was pleasantly surprised when I tried it on!
I thought they would be nice after the mastectomy too so they aren't tight under my arm.


----------



## Cully

It looks really comfy. Just the thing for snuggling against the wintry weather. Bit like Clint Eastwood standing next to Ringo .


----------



## Ringypie

Cully said:


> It looks really comfy. Just the thing for snuggling against the wintry weather. Bit like Clint Eastwood standing next to Ringo .


It was lovely - kept me so snuggly even with my head being below freezing! Just had my blanky over my legs and some nice fluffy socks too and I was very comfy. Better than the previous time when I was freezing and miserable!


----------



## lymorelynn

Very cosy. I'm sure the pink one will look equally lovely. Ringoberry looked very sweet in his pink scarf 
Does the ice hat seem to be doing the job? Hope you aren't suffering from a freezing head and still end up losing your hair anyway


----------



## lorilu

Ringypie said:


> Intentionally cropped my head off as I look rough!!
> View attachment 454475


Did the tail come with it as an accessory? 

Glad you are feeling well. I have a coworker whose just been through what you are doing now. Her chemo and surgeries are over (she had to have two before they were happy with the margins) and the prognosis for having use of her right arm is excellent.When I was reading about your office/work arrangements I had to do a double take because your descriptions sounded so much like us! She also was working from home a lot during the chemo, but is back in the office now.

The poncho is a terrific idea!


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> Very cosy. I'm sure the pink one will look equally lovely. Ringoberry looked very sweet in his pink scarf
> Does the ice hat seem to be doing the job? Hope you aren't suffering from a freezing head and still end up losing your hair anyway


So far so good.... I have lost rather a lot of hair but as I'm following the suggestions and not washing it or brushing it much at all, just a quick tidy with a wide tooth comb I'm noticing it more I think as normally I would wash it every day and a fair bit comes out then, then as well quite a bit would come out when I brush it and throughout the day. I do think it's thinned a bit - I am just hoping to keep enough so when it's all over the hairdresser has something to work with!
Psychologically for me losing my hair is almost a bigger thing than the op, as being bald would really bring it home to me every time I saw my reflection.


----------



## Ringypie

lorilu said:


> Did the tail come with it as an accessory?
> 
> Glad you are feeling well. I have a coworker whose just been through what you are doing now. Her chemo and surgeries are over (she had to have two before they were happy with the margins) and the prognosis for having use of her right arm is excellent.When I was reading about your office/work arrangements I had to do a double take because your descriptions sounded so much like us! She also was working from home a lot during the chemo, but is back in the office now.
> 
> The poncho is a terrific idea!


 That was Cosmo heading for the heated bed!
I'm glad to hear your colleague has made it through her treatment. A supportive workplace really does help! I hope that's an end of it now for her and that she can look forward to a long happy life!


----------



## Ringypie

Some good news from the scan... it’s smaller!!
It’s been a really rough cycle so it’s given me a welcome boost!


----------



## popcornsmum

Ringypie said:


> Some good news from the scan... it's smaller!!
> It's been a really rough cycle so it's given me a welcome boost!


That's really good news!  Sorry to hear it's been a rough cycle but glad its working!


----------



## SbanR

That's wonderful news @Ringypie .


----------



## MissyfromMice

Fabulous news, @Ringypie !!!


----------



## Charity

That's really good to hear  xx


----------



## Cully

Fantastic scan result, I'm so happy for you. Yay!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Some good news from the scan... it's smaller!!
> It's been a really rough cycle so it's given me a welcome boost!


Great news so happy to hear this.


----------



## chillminx

Excellent news hun !! xx


----------



## Ringypie

Thanks everyone will update properly when I’m feeling better. So grateful for all the support I love you all xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh I'm so delighted! That is brilliant, Ringy xx


----------



## ebonycat

Oh I’m so so pleased. Fabulous news.

Sorry you aren’t feeling too good, I hope you can get rid of the yucky feeling.
Put on comfy pjs & snuggle those kitty cats. Plus a nice cup of tea always helps.
Sending healing vibes & hugs your way xx


----------



## TriTri

Yay!!!!


----------



## Trixie1

Excellent news onwards and upwards. xxx


----------



## ChaosCat

That’s great news!


----------



## Summercat

Very pleased to hear ❤ @Ringypie


----------



## ewelsh

Well that’s fantastic news. Sending positive and loving vibes your way xxxx


----------



## Ringypie

And a big thank you to @Mrs Funkin for making me smile today!







I'm starting to feel a bit better and this little avo really did make me smile!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Glad he made you smile. He is a "made in Nepal fair trade" avo and came from my manager's little gift shop.

I may have bought myself some reindeer made by the same people (and am desperately trying to ignore the guinea pigs in a similar style, who wear Christmas hats and have carrots between them on a string!)


----------



## ebonycat

Ringypie said:


> And a big thank you to @Mrs Funkin for making me smile today!
> View attachment 455048
> I'm starting to feel a bit better and this little avo really did make me smile!


Awwww he's very cute.
@Mrs Funkin you are so sweet.

I'm glad you'll feeling brighter, I do hope your furry nurses are helping as well.

Sending tons of healing vibes & a huge amount of strength your way xx


----------



## cheekyscrip

Very best wishes from us all..,


----------



## Willow_Warren

Just catching up.. glad to hear you’ve had some positive news. 

that avo decoration is just genius!!

Hannah


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Glad he made you smile. He is a "made in Nepal fair trade" avo and came from my manager's little gift shop.
> 
> I may have bought myself some reindeer made by the same people (and am desperately trying to ignore the guinea pigs in a similar style, who wear Christmas hats and have carrots between them on a string!)
> 
> View attachment 455062


Aww these are gorgeous too!


----------



## Ringypie

Omg you lot are amazing!!! The ultimate mug has arrived! Thank you so much @lymorelynn!!!


----------



## ewelsh

Flint mug, that is brilliant  lovely thoughtful gift x


----------



## Ringypie

And today it's in use, thank goodness I can enjoy tea again (until the next treatment).


----------



## Willow_Warren

That mug is amazing... and enjoy your tea x


----------



## Charity

Your tea will taste better in there


----------



## ebonycat

Your Flint mug is fantastic 
Everybody Needs a Flint in their life 
I’m glad you’re able to enjoy tea again xx


----------



## Ringypie

The furry crew are being useless! I think they are hibernating - hardly seen them all day, they are snuggled in their heated bed upstairs.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> The furry crew are being useless! I think they are hibernating - hardly seen them all day, they are snuggled in their heated bed upstairs.


Heated bed sounds amazing.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Heated bed sounds amazing.


They seem to think so! Bit like an electric blanket for us. Mind you I get too hot with one of those.


----------



## Summercat

Perfect mug for a cuppa xx


----------



## popcornsmum

Ringypie said:


> The furry crew are being useless! I think they are hibernating - hardly seen them all day, they are snuggled in their heated bed upstairs.


If I had a heated bed I'd never see Popcorn!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringy, I don't know if you're watching I'm a Celeb but goodness me, hearing Victoria talking about her breast cancer diagnosis was quite something. 

Hope you're feeling a bit more like yourself at the moment, I know you're being well cared for xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ringy, I don't know if you're watching I'm a Celeb but goodness me, hearing Victoria talking about her breast cancer diagnosis was quite something.
> 
> Hope you're feeling a bit more like yourself at the moment, I know you're being well cared for xx


We are a day behind with it so will hopefully catch it tomorrow thanks!
Doing ok at the moment thank you although a bit tired and very emotional. Dreading the next lot of chemo. Things are moving though and I should be back in to see the surgeon in the next few weeks and hopefully operated on by February.
Thanks for thinking of me xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ringy, I don't know if you're watching I'm a Celeb but goodness me, hearing Victoria talking about her breast cancer diagnosis was quite something.
> 
> Hope you're feeling a bit more like yourself at the moment, I know you're being well cared for xx


She summed up pretty much everything that went through my head, and is still going through my head now. 
Same as me, I didn't find a lump at first, I noticed my nipple pointing the wrong way then in inspection found something a bit lumpy. Please please remember that ladies it's not only a lump you are looking for, it's anything different!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(I’m liking for your encouragement of us to check our breasts)


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> (I'm liking for your encouragement of us to check our breasts)


I'm a bit obsessive over telling people.... it was lucky I had a vague recollection that a suddenly inverted nipple might be a sign of a problem. I did think it was probably just because my sports bra was tight and had pressed it in. The lump was not easy to feel as it's quite deep in the tissue in an already lumpy kind of area so had I not had that vague memory I could still be none the wiser - the consequences of which don't bear thinking about!


----------



## ewelsh

The more women talk about such things with full description the better for us all. Xx


----------



## Ringypie

ewelsh said:


> The more women talk about such things with full description the better for us all. Xx


I totally agree!! And I totally get the fear and not wanting to hear those words - but the sooner you get it checked the sooner you can get it treated (or have peace of mind that it isn't anything to worry about), and the earlier it's addressed the better the prognosis!


----------



## ewelsh

It's humans nature to bury heads in the sand or think " it won't happen to me" my nieces are 21 and 24yrs old, when I said about checking their breasts they were shocked I even suggested it, until I said cancer isn't ageist! They had no idea how to check themselves! They do now 

I often wonder why, when schools are teaching girls about periods why they don't cover breast cancer. Same for boys with prostate cancer. My god sons girlfriend is only 22yrs old, she had a double mastectomy last year!  She is fitting fit now thankfully but it just goes to show doesn't it.

Keep shouting from the roof tops @Ringypie xxxxxx


----------



## Purplecatlover

Hope you're okay @Ringypie 
I also think women should be given a smear test way before 25. I had CIN3 changes and had to have a loop diathermy after my first smear. God knows what would of happened if I didn't book straight in! We all need to be checking our bodies regularly to make sure we know what's normal!! Xxx


----------



## Ringypie

Purplecatlover said:


> Hope you're okay @Ringypie
> I also think women should be given a smear test way before 25. I had CIN3 changes and had to have a loop diathermy after my first smear. God knows what would of happened if I didn't book straight in! We all need to be checking our bodies regularly to make sure we know what's normal!! Xxx


I totally agree! That's scary - I hope you are well now!
I do think it's a shame that a pill check doesn't include an optional breast check by the nurse... although I guess that may leave it open to complaints if a nurse checked someone and didn't pick up on a lump.....


----------



## Ringypie

ewelsh said:


> It's humans nature to bury heads in the sand or think " it won't happen to me" my nieces are 21 and 24yrs old, when I said about checking their breasts they were shocked I even suggested it, until I said cancer isn't ageist! They had no idea how to check themselves! They do now
> 
> I often wonder why, when schools are teaching girls about periods why they don't cover breast cancer. Same for boys with prostate cancer. My god sons girlfriend is only 22yrs old, she had a double mastectomy last year!  She is fitting fit now thankfully but it just goes to show doesn't it.
> 
> Keep shouting from the roof tops @Ringypie xxxxxx


It's one of those things that falls through the gaps really isn't it. If your parents don't show you (or you ignore it because parents are boring ) where else do women find out about things like that!


----------



## MilleD

Ringypie said:


> I totally agree!! And I totally get the fear and not wanting to hear those words - but the sooner you get it checked the sooner you can get it treated (or have peace of mind that it isn't anything to worry about), and the earlier it's addressed the better the prognosis!


I have an appointment tomorrow for exploratory tests on a lump. I noticed it two weeks ago and they booked me in straight away.

Can I just ask please, did you have to do things in the hospital on your own as the letter says I can't take someone with me because of social distancing.


----------



## Ringypie

MilleD said:


> I have an appointment tomorrow for exploratory tests on a lump. I noticed it two weeks ago and they booked me in straight away.
> 
> Can I just ask please, did you have to do things in the hospital on your own as the letter says I can't take someone with me because of social distancing.


I'm glad they got you in very quickly and have everything crossed that it's just a cyst.

My first appointment was a real one stop shop kind of appointment. First I went in to see the consultant who examined me, then I had mammograms done, then on to have an ultrasound, and while I was having the ultrasound they did the biopsies. Then back in to see the consultant to discuss what the scans had shown. Then I was called back to see the consultant for the results of the biopsy within a couple of weeks. I was very emotional and they allowed my husband in to see the consultant with me. I don't think it's the kind of appointment you should go to on your own as there is a lot to take in unless you really have to, so might be best to ring the unit to find out.
I've just this minute had a call to book me in with the consultant to talk about next steps and I asked if hubby could come - she said that's fine.
Also in case they need to do biopsies I would have someone with you even if they have to stay in the car, just in case it makes you feel a bit wobbly so you don't have to drive yourself home. 
I'm sending you so much love and hoping very much that it's nothing, I know how afraid you must feel right now. Please let me know how you get on xx


----------



## MilleD

Ringypie said:


> I'm glad they got you in very quickly and have everything crossed that it's just a cyst.
> 
> My first appointment was a real one stop shop kind of appointment. First I went in to see the consultant who examined me, then I had mammograms done, then on to have an ultrasound, and while I was having the ultrasound they did the biopsies. Then back in to see the consultant to discuss what the scans had shown. Then I was called back to see the consultant for the results of the biopsy within a couple of weeks. I was very emotional and they allowed my husband in to see the consultant with me. I don't think it's the kind of appointment you should go to on your own as there is a lot to take in unless you really have to, so might be best to ring the unit to find out.
> I've just this minute had a call to book me in with the consultant to talk about next steps and I asked if hubby could come - she said that's fine.
> Also in case they need to do biopsies I would have someone with you even if they have to stay in the car, just in case it makes you feel a bit wobbly so you don't have to drive yourself home.
> I'm sending you so much love and hoping very much that it's nothing, I know how afraid you must feel right now. Please let me know how you get on xx


Thank you for this. I think the way Royal Stoke do it sounds very similar - they've told me to allow 4 hours for the appointment and it goes through the same stages you mention.

I think I will give them a call. OH was going to drop me off and pick me up so at least I wouldn't need to drive.

Sending you love that it all works out for you too. You seem determined and I think that's a large part of the battle xx


----------



## Summercat

@MilleD 
Hope all goes smoothly tomorrow and sending our best positive vibes that it is something simple. 
Xx

@Ringypie 
Just popping by to see how you are doing. Hope all well and you are enjoying tea in your Flint mug.
Xx


----------



## Ringypie

MilleD said:


> Thank you for this. I think the way Royal Stoke do it sounds very similar - they've told me to allow 4 hours for the appointment and it goes through the same stages you mention.
> 
> I think I will give them a call. OH was going to drop me off and pick me up so at least I wouldn't need to drive.
> 
> Sending you love that it all works out for you too. You seem determined and I think that's a large part of the battle xx


If you feel you want him there it might be worth stressing that you are really upset and are worried you might not be able to take everything in!

Thank you - I have so much to live for, I'm only 41 and I'm not ready to shuffle off without a fight! Hubby and I have a lot of places to visit and memories to make, we've only been together for almost 11 years (after both having utterly awful relationships before) which is just not long enough now I've met my soulmate!


----------



## Ringypie

Summercat said:


> @MilleD
> Hope all goes smoothly tomorrow and sending our best positive vibes that it is something simple.
> Xx
> 
> @Ringypie
> Just popping by to see how you are doing. Hope all well and you are enjoying tea in your Flint mug.
> Xx


Thank you I'm ok at the moment, Flint mug is in the dishwasher so I'm currently using my Christmas one!
Dreading the next chemo after the last one made me feel so vile - but each one is a step closer to the end, and the scan showed shrinkage so it is doing something....


----------



## MilleD

Ringypie said:


> If you feel you want him there it might be worth stressing that you are really upset and are worried you might not be able to take everything in!


Yeah, they said he can wait in the corridor outside which I think would just stress me out more as I'd be worried about missing being called in. I'm still hoping it will be nothing, so it might be ok.



Ringypie said:


> Thank you - I have so much to live for, I'm only 41 and I'm not ready to shuffle off without a fight! Hubby and I have a lot of places to visit and memories to make, we've only been together for almost 11 years (after both having utterly awful relationships before) which is just not long enough now I've met my soulmate!


Sending you huge hugs xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sending love and positivity @MilleD - I'm thankful we have such rapid openly available services in this country. Definitely worth a call to the hospital, especially as you're tier three. Better to know beforehand if they say you do need to attend alone.

Ringy, you've made my eyes leak. You're bloody well not going anywhere!


----------



## MilleD

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sending love and positivity @MilleD - I'm thankful we have such rapid openly available services in this country. Definitely worth a call to the hospital, especially as you're tier three. Better to know beforehand if they say you do need to attend alone.


After the shambles of a system trying to get through, I've spoken to someone in the clinic and I have to attend alone. Bloody Covid. I don't know if it's partly to do with the fact there are quite a lot of cases in Royal Stoke.



Mrs Funkin said:


> Ringy, you've made my eyes leak. You're bloody well not going anywhere!


You're right she's not. She's an inspiration x


----------



## MilleD

Sorry if I've hijacked your thread Ringy, but just wanted to ask about your experience.


----------



## Ringypie

MilleD said:


> Sorry if I've hijacked your thread Ringy, but just wanted to ask about your experience.


Not at all!! We stick together and if my journey can help anyone else then so much the better xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ringy, you've made my eyes leak. You're bloody well not going anywhere!


I've got London 2022 to run - I'm bloody well doing it, it's going to be the proper London experience and I'm doing it sub 4.30!!!! So I WILL be back to fitness next summer!!!


----------



## popcornsmum

ewelsh said:


> It's humans nature to bury heads in the sand or think " it won't happen to me" my nieces are 21 and 24yrs old, when I said about checking their breasts they were shocked I even suggested it, until I said cancer isn't ageist! They had no idea how to check themselves! They do now
> 
> I often wonder why, when schools are teaching girls about periods why they don't cover breast cancer. Same for boys with prostate cancer. My god sons girlfriend is only 22yrs old, she had a double mastectomy last year!  She is fitting fit now thankfully but it just goes to show doesn't it.
> 
> Keep shouting from the roof tops @Ringypie xxxxxx


I agree totally! And also Ovarian Cancer! IBS doesnt always just randomly appear in healthy women in their 20s which so many GPs diagnose instead of checking for Ovarian Cancer like they missed with my friend.  Infact everyone should question any changes to their body and get a second opinion if not happy.


----------



## Ringypie

I’m mentally exhausted!! It was a good appointment with the consultant today. On course for the op 4-6 weeks after the last chemo.
However he’s thrown me a real curveball. I was under the impression that they are not doing any reconstructions at the moment and had reconciled that I would be a monoboob potentially for the rest of my life as I really don’t want to go through 2 big operations. But he said that he can do an immediate reconstruction.... I don’t know what to do. The problem I’m having is there is a small chance I might need radiotherapy but they won’t know until after the op. Radiotherapy can affect the implant.... so much to think about.....


----------



## MilleD

I think as you are so young, it might be worth thinking about? What sort of issues does the radiotherapy cause? Is it something that can be corrected?

I'm glad you are on course though. Still sending you loads of love.


----------



## Ringypie

MilleD said:


> I think as you are so young, it might be worth thinking about? What sort of issues does the radiotherapy cause? Is it something that can be corrected?
> 
> I'm glad you are on course though. Still sending you loads of love.


Thank you that's one of the things I need to understand, along with whether it will cause any problems with noticing if it reoccurs.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm liking that you have options, Ringy. I agree with @MilleD as you are so young it's definitely worth considering. Husbands auntie never had the reconstruction but she was in her late 60s when she had a mastectomy so never felt she "needed" to.

I'm so glad you had a positive appointment. Much love xx


----------



## ebonycat

You have lots to think about & discuss with your Drs.
Write your questions down so when you speak to them next you’ll have them written down & won’t forget anything (I have to do this as I have a team of Drs & I forget what I need to ask).

I glad you had a positive appointment today.
Just to let you know I’m thinking of you & sending a supportive hug xx


----------



## SbanR

I'm glad you had a positive appointment.
Sending more supportive vibes. Xx


----------



## Ringypie

Thank you all, you help me keep going!

I am writing down all the questions as I think of them! 

It’s chemo again tomorrow which I am dreading as it made me feel so awful last time, but it’s number 5 so there is light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## MissyfromMice

Sending tons of support and love


----------



## Boxer123

Thinking of you today @Ringypie you are doing amazing.


----------



## Purplecatlover

Sending lots of love. You are so strong :Happyxxx


----------



## Ringypie

Thanks everyone bloods were fine so here we go again #5 only one left after this


----------



## Summercat

Well done, sending more positive vibes your way xx


----------



## Trixie1

Ringypie said:


> Thanks everyone bloods were fine so here we go again #5 only one left after this
> View attachment 456236


Your doing so very, very well. Ringy and the gang must be so very proud of you! Your really are an inspiration to many. Topping up the positive vibes and sending loads and loads of strength and love your way xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Glad you have Ringoberry with you. You’re amazing, Ringy, sending love xx


----------



## Ringypie

Trixie1 said:


> Your doing so very, very well. Ringy and the gang must be so very proud of you! Your really are an inspiration to many. Topping up the positive vibes and sending loads and loads of strength and love your way xx


Not sure about that, I'm just doing what I have to do to get through this. I couldn't do it without family, friends, four legged friends and of course you lovely lot - all the support is so gratefully received!!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Glad you have Ringoberry with you. You're amazing, Ringy, sending love xx


I'd be in so much trouble if he got left behind. I know it's a bit childish but he is a great comfort too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I have many things which other folk would deem “childish”. I don’t care and nor should you  Ringoberry is in his rightful place.


----------



## Boxer123

Not childish at all @Ringypie we all have our little things that comfort us. I hope your doing ok lots of kisses and licks from boxer hq.


----------



## MilleD

You're so close to the end of this now, you have the strength to get there easily.

There is absolutely nothing childish about having something with you that gives comfort x


----------



## Ringypie

Aww thank you all!! It wouldn't be the same without him - he 's done it all with me from winning the BS club league to coming to all our runs. 
This is the story of the original Willberry, there are more blogs written by Hannah so you will see they are so much more than just little cuddly ponies.
https://www.willberrywonderpony.org/pages/willberrys-story


----------



## ForestWomble

Not long to go now, you are doing so well.


----------



## Ringypie

This is so hard. I am so fed up with feeling ill. I know it’s doing it’s job but I just want my life back


----------



## Purplecatlover

Ringypie said:


> This is so hard. I am so fed up with feeling ill. I know it's doing it's job but I just want my life back


Oh I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how hard it is both mentally & physically for you 

You are so, so strong. Please don't beat your self up for having a bad day/ bad days. These feelings are so valid with what you're going through.

I'm not very good with words I know but you have every single one of us behind you.

sending lots of love & strength. Always free if you need to rant // swear // talk.

jasper sends head bumps. 
you can do this. 
Xxxx


----------



## MilleD

Ringypie said:


> This is so hard. I am so fed up with feeling ill. I know it's doing it's job but I just want my life back


You are so close now to the last round.

Has this one been worse?

Sending you gentle hugs x


----------



## Ringypie

Purplecatlover said:


> Oh I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how hard it is both mentally & physically for you
> 
> You are so, so strong. Please don't beat your self up for having a bad day/ bad days. These feelings are so valid with what you're going through.
> 
> I'm not very good with words I know but you have every single one of us behind you.
> 
> sending lots of love & strength. Always free if you need to rant // swear // talk.
> 
> jasper sends head bumps.
> you can do this.
> Xxxx


Thank you for caring, this is such a lovely community.
I just want the chemo over.... I've got one more and I just don't know how I'm going to find the strength to get through another - right over Christmas.
I'll be ok again in a few days, just struggling with feeling rubbish and missing riding and running!


----------



## Ringypie

MilleD said:


> You are so close now to the last round.
> 
> Has this one been worse?
> 
> Sending you gentle hugs x


It's not as bad as the previous but worse than the earlier ones. I'm so tired of it now I really am. It would be easier if I was a more sedentary type but I really miss the outdoors!! I want to be able to run again!


----------



## MilleD

Ringypie said:


> It's not as bad as the previous but worse than the earlier ones. I'm so tired of it now I really am. It would be easier if I was a more sedentary type but I really miss the outdoors!! I want to be able to run again!


Have you managed to get outside at all? Even if it's just for air - I know the weather here has been rubbish, so not conducive I know...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ringy  I'm so sorry.

I send you mountains of love and strength to get through this. I know it's dreadful but it's dreadful for a reason and it's getting rid of the b*****d cancer. I know you know this but when you feel so crappy, it must be horrid. If you ever need to talk, I know you have loads of pals but if you want to talk to someone not in your "real" life as it were, please shout.

Much love and kisses from Oscar xxx


----------



## Ringypie

MilleD said:


> Have you managed to get outside at all? Even if it's just for air - I know the weather here has been rubbish, so not conducive I know...


I've been down to put Ringo to bed, I should be grateful I can do that - hubby is doing the bulk of the work for me, going down in the morning to much out. It's just hard because I want to be doing it all!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Ringy  I'm so sorry.
> 
> I send you mountains of love and strength to get through this. I know it's dreadful but it's dreadful for a reason and it's getting rid of the b*****d cancer. I know you know this but when you feel so crappy, it must be horrid. If you ever need to talk, I know you have loads of pals but if you want to talk to someone not in your "real" life as it were, please shout.
> 
> Much love and kisses from Oscar xxx


Thank you it really means a lot xxx


----------



## Boxer123

Sending love and hugs from boxer HQ it must be so hard.


----------



## MissyfromMice

I'm sorry; sending lots of Love







and tons of support your way


----------



## SbanR

Sending love and hugs @Ringypie . Xxx


----------



## Cully

Not long now and it'll be over. You are doing fantastically well and an inspiration to us all.
You're the runner who is almost at the brow of the hill. Just a bit further over that last hurdle now.
We are all so proud of you.


----------



## Ringypie

Thank you all so much it really does help having so much lovely support xxx


----------



## Charity

You're doing so well @Ringypie and you're nearly there. Stay strong lovely xx


----------



## Ringypie

Charity said:


> You're doing so well @Ringypie and you're nearly there. Stay strong lovely xx
> 
> View attachment 456721


That's an actual pic of Ringo and I


----------



## Ringypie

People keep saying I’m strong.... I don’t know what being strong is? I’m just doing what I can to get through each day hoping and praying for better times to come. Some days there are only tears, today is one of those. I suppose I’m upset about Christmas too. I love Christmas, even a crappy Covid Christmas, just hubby and I snuggled up doing our thing. But chemo is going to mess that up too as my next one is due on 24th.
There’s no such thing as good timing but this really sucks. My first chemo was on our wedding anniversary. Please please can 2021 be kind to us?


----------



## ebonycat

Oh lovely lady I’m so sorry, I wish I could wave a magic wand & for you to be healed. I really do.
As the others have all said your nearly at the finishing line. You can do this.
I’m sending you strength & the biggest virtual hug I can send you.
I hope your furry support network are doing their job, don’t want to find out that they are slacking on the job 
Come on darling Cosmo, gorgeous Flint & handsome Parsnip your mamma needs you xx


----------



## Purplecatlover

@Ringypie being strong is waking up everyday and carrying on. It's having bad days but still waking up and trying again. You didn't ask for this and youre having to deal with it. Your kicking it's ass and still trying to do the things you love. 2021 has got to be better, there's no other option. We all have absolute faith that you're gonna carry on kicking ass cause you've shown that's what you do.

I have a tattoo on my arm that says "the sun will rise and we will try again"

No matter how bad today has been, the sun will come up tomorrow and we can try again. Even if all we do is breathe, that's enough. Somedays you just have to say "**** it, I've done what I can today & that's ok"

Us humans & the furry ones are rooting for you. You've got this. Breathe and let yourself feel these feelings. Maybe tomorrow things will be brighter, if not, the day after might.

Again I'm pretty shit with words snd don't mean to sound rude or condescending if I do. I can't imagine the pain and torture you're going through, I wish I could take it away.

please use us if you need to. Xxxx


----------



## Ringypie

ebonycat said:


> Oh lovely lady I'm so sorry, I wish I could wave a magic wand & for you to be healed. I really do.
> As the others have all said your nearly at the finishing line. You can do this.
> I'm sending you strength & the biggest virtual hug I can send you.
> I hope your furry support network are doing their job, don't want to find out that they are slacking on the job
> Come on darling Cosmo, gorgeous Flint & handsome Parsnip your mamma needs you xx


Thank you xxx the furries are currently on hubby as I'm a bit fidgety and uncomfortable.
Hope that you are doing ok too as I know this year has been awful for you too xx


----------



## Ringypie

Purplecatlover said:


> @Ringypie being strong is waking up everyday and carrying on. It's having bad days but still waking up and trying again. You didn't ask for this and youre having to deal with it. Your kicking it's ass and still trying to do the things you love. 2021 has got to be better, there's no other option. We all have absolute faith that you're gonna carry on kicking ass cause you've shown that's what you do.
> 
> I have a tattoo on my arm that says "the sun will rise and we will try again"
> 
> No matter how bad today has been, the sun will come up tomorrow and we can try again. Even if all we do is breathe, that's enough. Somedays you just have to say "**** it, I've done what I can today & that's ok"
> 
> Us humans & the furry ones are rooting for you. You've got this. Breathe and let yourself feel these feelings. Maybe tomorrow things will be brighter, if not, the day after might.
> 
> Again I'm pretty shit with words snd don't mean to sound rude or condescending if I do. I can't imagine the pain and torture you're going through, I wish I could take it away.
> 
> please use us if you need to. Xxxx


I would say you are pretty good with words xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Ringypie said:


> Thank you xxx the furries are currently on hubby as I'm a bit fidgety and uncomfortable.
> Hope that you are doing ok too as I know this year has been awful for you too xx


I hope you can settle & have a restful night.

I'm struggling today, I started a new medication on Saturday & I think from late last night I've been hit with every side effect..... but I'll be ok.
Just got to plod on & fight it.

Sending you supportive hugs & love xx


----------



## Ringypie

ebonycat said:


> I hope you can settle & have a restful night.
> 
> I'm struggling today, I started a new medication on Saturday & I think from late last night I've been hit with every side effect..... but I'll be ok.
> Just got to plod on & fight it.
> 
> Sending you supportive hugs & love xx


Ugh side effects are horrid aren't they. I hope things get a bit easier for you and that you get some rest too xxx


----------



## lymorelynn

Just want to add all my love to all that is already coming your way xxx


----------



## Trixie1

Sending my love over to you too along with loads of strength heading your way, a big, big hug too xx


----------



## GingerNinja

What a lovely message @Purplecatlover 

Sending love and hugs @Ringypie you are strong and amazing to us, whatever you might think :Kiss


----------



## ewelsh




----------



## Ringypie

Thanks everyone for listening and being there. I’m feeling a bit better today thank goodness. Some days are harder than others!!
Wrapped myself up very warm and supervised the farrier from a distance this morning. Was lovely to have some almost normality! And cuddles with Ringo of course!


----------



## popcornsmum

Just caught up to see how you are, glad you got outside this morn and had cuddles with Ringo. That must have been lovely for you both.


----------



## Ringypie

popcornsmum said:


> Just caught up to see how you are, glad you got outside this morn and had cuddles with Ringo. That must have been lovely for you both.


Thank you, I'm on the up now, feeling a bit stronger each day. It's doubly hard because before this I was one of those people who was never ill. I'd get a bit of a sniffle or a cough at the most each winter but it wouldn't stop me going about my business. I get so bored staying in then that affects my mental health.


----------



## Tawny75

Ringypie said:


> Thanks everyone for listening and being there. I'm feeling a bit better today thank goodness. Some days are harder than others!!
> Wrapped myself up very warm and supervised the farrier from a distance this morning. Was lovely to have some almost normality! And cuddles with Ringo of course!


Sending lots of love too. I know it sounds trite, but it is okay not to be okay as the saying goes, vent all you like m'dear, we and all our furry families are here rooting for you x


----------



## popcornsmum

Ringypie said:


> Thank you, I'm on the up now, feeling a bit stronger each day. It's doubly hard because before this I was one of those people who was never ill. I'd get a bit of a sniffle or a cough at the most each winter but it wouldn't stop me going about my business. I get so bored staying in then that affects my mental health.


I can well imagine how hard it is. Just try to get outside as much as you can even if just a mooch round the garden.


----------



## Ringypie

popcornsmum said:


> I can well imagine how hard it is. Just try to get outside as much as you can even if just a mooch round the garden.


Now I'm starting to feel better I'll be back to sorting Ringo out each morning which will be so much better!! 
Just longing to be on the other side of the operation and rebuilding my strength!!


----------



## cheekyscrip

Big hugs from us under the Rock, this bad time will pass too , you are getting there. All the best from us. A bit of sunsets...


----------



## Ringypie

cheekyscrip said:


> Big hugs from us under the Rock, this bad time will pass too , you are getting there. All the best from us. A bit of sunsets...


Wow some stunning pics thank you for sharing!


----------



## Boxer123

Glad to hear your feeling a bit better today @Ringypie. Being strong isn't not crying and getting down. Your strength shines through how you have taken this on, you run a marathon whilst having chemo, you have come on here and talked about breast cancer which meant I went away and checked my boobs properly probably for the first time ever. I have everything crossed 2021 is kinder to you. Huge hugs.

PS I hope lovely Flint is still doing well in his nurse role.


----------



## Jojomomo

Sending more love. Glad you're feeling a bit better and just keep reminding yourself that there's only 1 more chemo to go xxx


----------



## Ringypie

I wish you could hear the purring!








please excuse hubby's feet in the background!


----------



## MissyfromMice

I'm so glad you"re feeling better today !!!
Sending a big smile ...


----------



## Ringypie

I’ve just had a call with the breast nurse about my op. I’m trying to come to terms with being flat on one side. They won’t know if I have to have radiotherapy until after they’ve removed it and I don’t think I can bear to run the risk of the potential complications if I do have to have it.
It’s just a body part I don’t need but it hurts so much. I don’t want multiple operations. I just want this nightmare over as soon as possible!


----------



## Summercat

Sending you a big hug and healing purrs from my boys.


----------



## SbanR

Ringypie said:


> I've just had a call with the breast nurse about my op. I'm trying to come to terms with being flat on one side. They won't know if I have to have radiotherapy until after they've removed it and I don't think I can bear to run the risk of the potential complications if I do have to have it.
> It's just a body part I don't need but it hurts so much. I don't want multiple operations. I just want this nightmare over as soon as possible!


Xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Ringypie said:


> I've just had a call with the breast nurse about my op. I'm trying to come to terms with being flat on one side. They won't know if I have to have radiotherapy until after they've removed it and I don't think I can bear to run the risk of the potential complications if I do have to have it.
> It's just a body part I don't need but it hurts so much. I don't want multiple operations. I just want this nightmare over as soon as possible!


I really wish I could erase your pain, I really do.
As you say it is just a body part that we don't need, BUT that's easy to say, it's your mind that you've got to get through to believing that.
I'm not sure if you've YouTube it but I've just gone onto YouTube & typed in having a mastectomy in the search bar.
There's a few really insightful interviews with different women that have gone through what you're going through.
They may be helpful to you.

As everyone has already said, you're such a strong courageous woman.
You have such a strong support network joining you all the way.

You can & will get through this.

We are all here for you.
I'm sending you a huge virtual hug.

Little Cosmo please give your mummy an extra cuddle tonight xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ringy. Only you know how you feel about having or not having a reconstruction - and there's no right or wrong about whether to do it or not. Sending you love and hoping that you can process through stuff okay and come out the other side with a more clear idea of what you need/want to happen xxx


----------



## lymorelynn

Just hugs my lovely, just hugs xxxx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Ringy. Only you know how you feel about having or not having a reconstruction - and there's no right or wrong about whether to do it or not. Sending you love and hoping that you can process through stuff okay and come out the other side with a more clear idea of what you need/want to happen xxx


I just don't want op after op. Best case scenario would be I'd have the implant then have to have subsequent ops to tweak it. Worst case I have to have rads and end up with tissue necrosis, implant failure, capsule syndrome.... all of which could make me very ill.
It's a no brainer. I want to give myself the best chance of being well again.
I can always change my mind in the years to come....


----------



## Ringypie

ebonycat said:


> I really wish I could erase your pain, I really do.
> As you say it is just a body part that we don't need, BUT that's easy to say, it's your mind that you've got to get through to believing that.
> I'm not sure if you've YouTube it but I've just gone onto YouTube & typed in having a mastectomy in the search bar.
> There's a few really insightful interviews with different women that have gone through what you're going through.
> They may be helpful to you.
> 
> As everyone has already said, you're such a strong courageous woman.
> You have such a strong support network joining you all the way.
> 
> You can & will get through this.
> 
> We are all here for you.
> I'm sending you a huge virtual hug.
> 
> Little Cosmo please give your mummy an extra cuddle tonight xx


Thank you I haven't googled or looked on YouTube... but scared of what I might find!!


----------



## ebonycat

Ringypie said:


> Thank you I haven't googled or looked on YouTube... but scared of what I might find!!


I can completely understand that.

Some of what you find online has to be ignored but then sometimes you can find a positive story that you can hold on too.

It's how I found this forum. I was looking for answers & I google'ed them.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Ringypie said:


> I've just had a call with the breast nurse about my op. I'm trying to come to terms with being flat on one side. They won't know if I have to have radiotherapy until after they've removed it and I don't think I can bear to run the risk of the potential complications if I do have to have it.
> It's just a body part I don't need but it hurts so much. I don't want multiple operations. I just want this nightmare over as soon as possible!


Do what you feel is best for you. We will always support you







, no matter what...


----------



## ForestWomble

Continuing to send my best wishes and *HUGS*.


----------



## ebonycat

How are you feeling today lovely?
I hope your furry nurses are treating you well 
And of course I hope handsome Ringo is putting a smile on your face. He looks like such a gentle boy, utterly gorgeous.
Sending hugs xx


----------



## Ringypie

ebonycat said:


> How are you feeling today lovely?
> I hope your furry nurses are treating you well
> And of course I hope handsome Ringo is putting a smile on your face. He looks like such a gentle boy, utterly gorgeous.
> Sending hugs xx


Thank you I am feeling better today. My mouth is sore from the chemo and I'm still a bit tired and weak but starting to feel more like me.
Yesterday was emotionally exhausting, but today I feel better because I've made the decision and I just want to get on with it now! The sooner they operate the sooner I can start to rebuild my life.
Of course darling Ringo was, as always, full of cuddles this morning. Looking forward to the weekend, I hope I will feel strong enough for a little ride tomorrow.
Thank you all so much for all the support, it really does help so very much. I wish I could give each and every one of you a great big hug!


----------



## Cully

Ringypie said:


> Thank you I am feeling better today. My mouth is sore from the chemo and I'm still a bit tired and weak but starting to feel more like me.
> Yesterday was emotionally exhausting, but today I feel better because I've made the decision and I just want to get on with it now! The sooner they operate the sooner I can start to rebuild my life.
> Of course darling Ringo was, as always, full of cuddles this morning. Looking forward to the weekend, I hope I will feel strong enough for a little ride tomorrow.
> Thank you all so much for all the support, it really does help so very much. I wish I could give each and every one of you a great big hug!


Well I'm sure we all wish we could give you a hug too. 
Hopefully you'll get a decent sleep tonight and be able to go out with Ringo tomorrow. xx


----------



## Ringypie

Well I've had a lovely day today. The sun was shining and I felt up to a gentle ride. Darling Ringo looked after me as always.
Then home for some lunch and a rest, then hubby and I went for a drive as we are both feeling a bit cooped up from shutting ourselves away for so long.


----------



## GingerNinja

I'm so glad that you felt up for a ride with darling Ringo, good to get out for a bit too. Sending more love xx


----------



## ebonycat

Ringypie said:


> Well I've had a lovely day today. The sun was shining and I felt up to a gentle ride. Darling Ringo looked after me as always.
> Then home for some lunch and a rest, then hubby and I went for a drive as we are both feeling a bit cooped up from shutting ourselves away for so long.
> View attachment 457103


Oh I'm so pleased you felt up for going for a ride with Ringo. Of course he looked after you, with everything you've both been through over the years, you've been there for each other. Both soul mates.
The scenery on your drive looks very relaxing.
I'm glad you've had a lovely day.
Now chill out on the sofa with hubby & your furry nurses. Get purring Flint  xx


----------



## Ringypie

ebonycat said:


> Oh I'm so pleased you felt up for going for a ride with Ringo. Of course he looked after you, with everything you've both been through over the years, you've been there for each other. Both soul mates.
> The scenery on your drive looks very relaxing.
> I'm glad you've had a lovely day.
> Now chill out on the sofa with hubby & your furry nurses. Get purring Flint  xx


He really is my soulmate. Over 18 and a half years we've been together - that's almost half my life!! 
That's Dartmoor, we are very lucky to live right on the edge of the moor, from my house it's a short walk through some fields to get up there - or to get to where the photo was taken is about a half hour drive. Absolutely love it here.
Now on the sofa in my pjs with Strictly on. The purrys are being very lazy - still in their heated bed upstairs. I'm sure they will appear soon though.


----------



## Charity

You looked after Ringo when he was unwell, now he's doing the same for you, lovely lad. I love Dartmoor, we spent many happy times there, room to breathe. Love to you all xx


----------



## MilleD

Ringypie said:


> Well I've had a lovely day today. The sun was shining and I felt up to a gentle ride. Darling Ringo looked after me as always.
> Then home for some lunch and a rest, then hubby and I went for a drive as we are both feeling a bit cooped up from shutting ourselves away for so long.
> View attachment 457103


So glad you've had a better day. I bet Ringo was glad too xx


----------



## Cully

Lovely to hear you felt well enough to spend time with Ringo. And of course, to go for a drive. So nice to get a change of scenery. Your little dashboard passenger was well wrapped up for chilly weather I see xx


----------



## Ringypie

Cully said:


> Lovely to hear you felt well enough to spend time with Ringo. And of course, to go for a drive. So nice to get a change of scenery. Your little dashboard passenger was well wrapped up for chilly weather I see xx


That's Ringoberry. He goes everywhere with us (do you know the story behind the Berry ponies? I posted a link earlier on this thread). His teal scarf matched Ringo's jumping colours when we were out competing - then a friend made him a pink one for bc.


----------



## Cully

Ringypie said:


> That's Ringoberry. He goes everywhere with us (do you know the story behind the Berry ponies? I posted a link earlier on this thread). His teal scarf matched Ringo's jumping colours when we were out competing - then a friend made him a pink one for bc.


Yes I remember the story. I thought it just goes to show how much a member of the family he is as he sat in pride of place up there


----------



## Ringypie

Cully said:


> Yes I remember the story. I thought it just goes to show how much a member of the family he is as he sat in pride of place up there


He really is!! He does enjoy his outings  He's even been to Bath!


----------



## Ringypie

Well after a call with the oncologist which left me feeling quite despondent about the future (she was talking about the potential for it reoccurring), I then went in to see the consultant about the op. He was a lot more positive about the whole thing and made me feel a lot better. My op is booked for 28 Jan, apparently it’s not a massive op, will only take 1-2 hours and I should be home the same day.
I’m devastated on one hand but on the other I just want it gone.


----------



## ForestWomble

Ringypie said:


> Well after a call with the oncologist which left me feeling quite despondent about the future (she was talking about the potential for it reoccurring), I then went in to see the consultant about the op. He was a lot more positive about the whole thing and made me feel a lot better. My op is booked for 28 Jan, apparently it's not a massive op, will only take 1-2 hours and I should be home the same day.
> I'm devastated on one hand but on the other I just want it gone.












Sending Hugs.

As awful as it is they have to give worst possible outcome as well as the more positive outcome, try to focus on the best outcome and I hope this all works out and you will never have to go through this again.
I'm glad you have a date for the op, it's not too long now, hopefully you can now see the finish line.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Gone is good, Ringy. For the way my brain processes things then gone is most DEFINITELY good. I would rather have you in the world with a bit of squishy tissue not attached to you than the alternative - and I am darn sure that your husband, family and friends feel that way too. It's such a lot to take in and to have all this going on in a non-normal time is even more hideous (if that's possible). 

I think the hardest thing for me with D's mum's myeloma was that it couldn't be removed. I never dealt well with it - and I'm not sure she did either to be honest. Removal of something "bad" somehow feels proactive, not reactive, to me. 

I send you and R love and strength to get through these next weeks xxx


----------



## Cully

Not that long to wait and then you can really start to move on with your life, putting these last few awful months behind you.
They're only telling you the negative side to make you aware of the unlikely possibility, so try not to dwell on it too much and just think how much better you'll be feeling once you've had the op.
Start making tentative plans for things to do later in the year so you have something to occupy your mind and look forward to.
You've come so far already. Just a bit further and you'll be over the crest of the hill. It'll be so much easier running down the other side.
Sending much love and hugs XX.


----------



## ChaosCat

Ringypie said:


> Well after a call with the oncologist which left me feeling quite despondent about the future (she was talking about the potential for it reoccurring), I then went in to see the consultant about the op. He was a lot more positive about the whole thing and made me feel a lot better. My op is booked for 28 Jan, apparently it's not a massive op, will only take 1-2 hours and I should be home the same day.
> I'm devastated on one hand but on the other I just want it gone.


My mother was treated for and operated on breast cancer about 20 years ago. It never reoccured.


----------



## MissyfromMice

Try to stay strong and focused and enjoy the company of your (furry) loved ones.
Sending support and Love







your way.


----------



## Trixie1

Just topping up the huge amount of love and strength that you have here. You’ve come so very, very far and doing so very well. It’s been a mountain to climb and your reaching the peak. Stay strong, your almost there. Sending tons of strength with loads of love your way. Xx


----------



## ebonycat

You can do this @Ringypie you've come so far, not much further to go.
Stay strong.
We're all here for you.
Sending supportive hugs & strength your way xx


----------



## Boxer123

Thinking of you @Ringypie such a difficult thing to go through.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Gone is good, Ringy. For the way my brain processes things then gone is most DEFINITELY good. I would rather have you in the world with a bit of squishy tissue not attached to you than the alternative - and I am darn sure that your husband, family and friends feel that way too. It's such a lot to take in and to have all this going on in a non-normal time is even more hideous (if that's possible).
> 
> I think the hardest thing for me with D's mum's myeloma was that it couldn't be removed. I never dealt well with it - and I'm not sure she did either to be honest. Removal of something "bad" somehow feels proactive, not reactive, to me.
> 
> I send you and R love and strength to get through these next weeks xxx


Gone is definitely good!! I wish it was sooner and that I didn't have to endure another round of chemo first.
I also wish I wasn't the type to dwell on things and worry so much. I'm already worrying about what they will find when they look at what they remove. That's the problem with not being busy and out doing things - I've got too much time on my hands, and too much time on my own (trying to work) while hubby is working upstairs.


----------



## Ringypie

Cully said:


> Not that long to wait and then you can really start to move on with your life, putting these last few awful months behind you.
> They're only telling you the negative side to make you aware of the unlikely possibility, so try not to dwell on it too much and just think how much better you'll be feeling once you've had the op.
> Start making tentative plans for things to do later in the year so you have something to occupy your mind and look forward to.
> You've come so far already. Just a bit further and you'll be over the crest of the hill. It'll be so much easier running down the other side.
> Sending much love and hugs XX.


Thank you, it's just so frightening it really is. We've got a few things planned if Covid allows - my brother and his family are hoping to visit (we live on opposite sides of the country), supposed to be doing a marathon at the end of June (I think it will be a long long walk!), I cannot wait to get back to my running, that's one of the problems is I'm not really able to do anything physical as it takes too much out of me, and I am a great believer in exercise mending my mind and helping get through tough times. As soon as I'm well enough from the op I will be out there walking / gentle jogging!


----------



## chillminx

Thinking of you hun and sending love and hugs xx


----------



## Ringypie

Well I have found something to help my head - an adult colouring book! When I’m at a loose end is the worst, I dwell on things and worry too much, my anxiety goes through the roof and the tears won’t stop. Normally I manage my head by going for a run but sadly I’m not well enough to do that at the moment.
One of my friends swears by colouring and recommended it to me. So a book and some pencils arrived today. I’m very impressed, it really calms me down. Passes the time too which will be good when I’m feeling poorly and I just want the days over!


----------



## Sairy

Ringypie said:


> Well I have found something to help my head - an adult colouring book! When I'm at a loose end is the worst, I dwell on things and worry too much, my anxiety goes through the roof and the tears won't stop. Normally I manage my head by going for a run but sadly I'm not well enough to do that at the moment.
> One of my friends swears by colouring and recommended it to me. So a book and some pencils arrived today. I'm very impressed, it really calms me down. Passes the time too which will be good when I'm feeling poorly and I just want the days over!


Glad you have found something to help you, but sorry to hear you have been suffering with anxiety. I have suffered for many years with anxiety, which has become worse since having my little boy. Sometimes I find it calming to just lie next to my dog and talk to her about my worries. Animals can have such a calming effect. The other thing I've found that really helps me is music. It has the power to take me away somewhere else and just calm me down. Big hugs to you. Life can be scary sometimes x


----------



## Ringypie

Sairy said:


> Glad you have found something to help you, but sorry to hear you have been suffering with anxiety. I have suffered for many years with anxiety, which has become worse since having my little boy. Sometimes I find it calming to just lie next to my dog and talk to her about my worries. Animals can have such a calming effect. The other thing I've found that really helps me is music. It has the power to take me away somewhere else and just calm me down. Big hugs to you. Life can be scary sometimes x


Ringo is just amazing for my anxiety. He knows everything about my life - I tell him everything, good and bad. There is something very soothing about the gentle munching of a horse eating!
Unfortunately I'm not great with music - I can only listen to it in the car otherwise is just noise to me, it's a shame because a lot of people have suggested music to me.
I've had anxiety in one form or another for most of my life - until my diagnosis I was pretty good at managing it but I am struggling at the moment. I'm hoping for a call back as I have asked for some counselling because I'm not really coping and need to nip it in the bud before it gets too much of a grip on me.


----------



## Sairy

Ringypie said:


> Ringo is just amazing for my anxiety. He knows everything about my life - I tell him everything, good and bad. There is something very soothing about the gentle munching of a horse eating!
> Unfortunately I'm not great with music - I can only listen to it in the car otherwise is just noise to me, it's a shame because a lot of people have suggested music to me.
> I've had anxiety in one form or another for most of my life - until my diagnosis I was pretty good at managing it but I am struggling at the moment. I'm hoping for a call back as I have asked for some counselling because I'm not really coping and need to nip it in the bud before it gets too much of a grip on me.


Glad you have sought out help. Mindfulness is another thing that I have found helps.

Trying to think about what might happen in the future can be really scary, but most of the time things do not happen as you imagine. None of us have a crystal ball, but if we must try to imagine the future then the best thing to do is imagine something nice. Imagining bad or scary things helps none of us in any way. Think about how amazing it will feel when you are cancer free, how you will live a long and happy life, how you will be out running again soon, how one day you will probably help someone else through this journey. Visualise a happy future with lots of things left for you to experience.


----------



## Ringypie

Sairy said:


> Glad you have sought out help. Mindfulness is another thing that I have found helps.
> 
> Trying to think about what might happen in the future can be really scary, but most of the time things do not happen as you imagine. None of us have a crystal ball, but if we must try to imagine the future then the best thing to do is imagine something nice. Imagining bad or scary things helps none of us in any way. Think about how amazing it will feel when you are cancer free, how you will live a long and happy life, how you will be out running again soon, how one day you will probably help someone else through this journey. Visualise a happy future with lots of things left for you to experience.


Thank you I will try that. The problem I'm having is it's easier for me to visualise the worst case scenario rather than best case! I think I will feel better once I've had it removed and I know what the next steps are.


----------



## ebonycat

I’m glad you’ve found something to ease your anxiety.
I’ve suffered with anxiety for most of my life as well, with it getting a lot worse this year with my hospital stays, diagnosis & recently as I’ve suffered a severe reaction to the new medication my consultants prescribed me.

I’ve had counselling a number of times in the past & it helped me a lot. 
It helped me to deal with certain parts of my life & to see & understand them differently.
Certainly push your Drs for counselling.

I used to be a reader, I’d read a book within two days.
But this year I’ve just not been able to focus on the words.
I’ve not read a book in over a year.
I brought some adult colouring books a few years ago, they did help, you can focus of something that’s ‘easy’ for the brain. Not heavy, if you know what I mean.
I might dig them out tomorrow & see if they help me again.

Ringo is such a lovely boy, I’m glad he helps & calms you.
I remember the sounds a horse makes when munching hay... very calming.
Ebony doesn’t have a loud purr but Alfie purrs like a train when he’s stroked. Just stroking him & listening to him helps soothe my state of mind.

I do hope your next chemo session doesn’t make you too ill to be able to enjoy Christmas day.

Sending hugs xx


----------



## Sairy

Ringypie said:


> Thank you I will try that. The problem I'm having is it's easier for me to visualise the worst case scenario rather than best case! I think I will feel better once I've had it removed and I know what the next steps are.


That's the anxiety doing that - I'm a worst case scenario person too. I believe the reason we visualise worst case is to help us prepare for it. And yes, there may be practical things that one needs to do to prepare for worst case scenario, such as having a will in place (we got round to doing ours this year) but beyond that it is not helpful to think like that.

It will be so much more helpful to think of all the things that can go right for you: successful surgery, chemo worked, declared cancer free and discharged from hospital, regaining your strength and getting back out to running, perhaps doing some things that you'd never considered doing before. You have so much to look forward to. You could even make a list of all the things you can't wait to do. Focus on when and how you will do those things.

And if all else fails, just have a giggle at Flint's goofiness.


----------



## Ringypie

ebonycat said:


> I'm glad you've found something to ease your anxiety.
> I've suffered with anxiety for most of my life as well, with it getting a lot worse this year with my hospital stays, diagnosis & recently as I've suffered a severe reaction to the new medication my consultants prescribed me.
> 
> I've had counselling a number of times in the past & it helped me a lot.
> It helped me to deal with certain parts of my life & to see & understand them differently.
> Certainly push your Drs for counselling.
> 
> I used to be a reader, I'd read a book within two days.
> But this year I've just not been able to focus on the words.
> I've not read a book in over a year.
> I brought some adult colouring books a few years ago, they did help, you can focus of something that's 'easy' for the brain. Not heavy, if you know what I mean.
> I might dig them out tomorrow & see if they help me again.
> 
> Ringo is such a lovely boy, I'm glad he helps & calms you.
> I remember the sounds a horse makes when munching hay... very calming.
> Ebony doesn't have a loud purr but Alfie purrs like a train when he's stroked. Just stroking him & listening to him helps soothe my state of mind.
> 
> I do hope your next chemo session doesn't make you too ill to be able to enjoy Christmas day.
> 
> Sending hugs xx


Animals are wonderful aren't they! I'm glad Alfie is giving you comfort and love. What a horrid year it's been.
Hope you find colouring helpful too xx


----------



## Ringypie

Sairy said:


> That's the anxiety doing that - I'm a worst case scenario person too. I believe the reason we visualise worst case is to help us prepare for it. And yes, there may be practical things that one needs to do to prepare for worst case scenario, such as having a will in place (we got round to doing ours this year) but beyond that it is not helpful to think like that.
> 
> It will be so much more helpful to think of all the things that can go right for you: successful surgery, chemo worked, declared cancer free and discharged from hospital, regaining your strength and getting back out to running, perhaps doing some things that you'd never considered doing before. You have so much to look forward to. You could even make a list of all the things you can't wait to do. Focus on when and how you will do those things.
> 
> And if all else fails, just have a giggle at Flint's goofiness.


Thank you it's so hard with Covid too - hard to make plans at the moment. I am longing to see my brother and his family but they live near the east coast and we are in Devon - it's just not possible 
Once I get past this next chemo I think it will be a bit easier to start making plans. Just got to get through the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Ringypie

Contents of my lap tonight. Dear sweet little boy!


----------



## cheekyscrip

I am glad the cat nurses are keeping you warm and entertained.
All the best x


----------



## Sairy

Ringypie said:


> Contents of my lap tonight. Dear sweet little boy!
> View attachment 457827


He's looking after his Momma x


----------



## ebonycat

Ringypie said:


> Contents of my lap tonight. Dear sweet little boy!
> View attachment 457827


Sweet little Cosmo, looking after his mamma xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Cosmo you are such a good boy  

Ringy, I send you love. Keep at it chickadee xx


----------



## Summercat

Cat cuddles are the best xx


----------



## MilleD

Good to see they are still looking after you.

If music doesn't do it for you, have you tried listening to ambient sounds for relaxation?

It can be helpful to drown out your thoughts. Might take a while to find the sound that helps you. Or even listen to white noise.

It can help put you in a mindfulness state.

Glad Cosmo was looking after you x


----------



## Cully

Hugs going spare if anyone wants one














xx


----------



## Ringypie

I'm feeling really blessed this evening just reflecting on how kind people have been. From the support of so many lovely people on here sending well wishes, a lovely surprise for the boys on Christmas Day as well as felt avocados and Flint mugs. To my colleagues supporting me and making it possible for me to continue to work when I'm well enough. And all my friends sending messages and video calls to help me feel less lonely while I have to avoid people. It's so heartwarming to know I am surrounded by many many wonderful people. You all give me the strength to keep going and keep believing.
Look at this beautiful oil painting I received yesterday which one of my friends made for me! I had no idea and was utterly blown away!









And then we have this lot who are very attentive.


----------



## Sairy

Ringypie said:


> I'm feeling really blessed this evening just reflecting on how kind people have been. From the support of so many lovely people on here sending well wishes, a lovely surprise for the boys on Christmas Day as well as felt avocados and Flint mugs. To my colleagues supporting me and making it possible for me to continue to work when I'm well enough. And all my friends sending messages and video calls to help me feel less lonely while I have to avoid people. It's so heartwarming to know I am surrounded by many many wonderful people. You all give me the strength to keep going and keep believing.
> Look at this beautiful oil painting I received yesterday which one of my friends made for me! I had no idea and was utterly blown away!
> View attachment 458003
> 
> 
> And then we have this lot who are very attentive.
> View attachment 458004
> View attachment 458005


Wow, that painting is stunning! I am glad to hear that you are feeling blessed and that people are looking out for you. You need to bottle that feeling and take it everywhere with you x


----------



## Ringypie

Sairy said:


> Wow, that painting is stunning! I am glad to hear that you are feeling blessed and that people are looking out for you. You need to bottle that feeling and take it everywhere with you x


It's probably the steroids helping me feel more positive - I have to take quite a high dose of the horrid things for the 3 days around chemo to stop me having an allergic reaction to one of the drugs. They seem to patch me up for a few days before I crash when I come off them. But I will try to hold onto this feeling and remind myself when I'm feeling down.
I spoke to Macmillan yesterday. I'm on a waiting list for counselling, sadly it's a 12 week wait but she was brilliant and said I can call her anytime if I want a chat, and she's going to call me frequently to check in which is nice.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Dearest Ringy, thinking of you today as you have your final session. You are incredible and strong and resilient - and after today, you can move through to the next phase of kicking the bastard’s arse. 

Much love xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Dearest Ringy, thinking of you today as you have your final session. You are incredible and strong and resilient - and after today, you can move through to the next phase of kicking the bastard's arse.
> 
> Much love xx


Thank you - I'm dreading it but can't wait to get it over and done with! Xx


----------



## Boxer123

That painting is beautiful @Ringypie what a lovely idea. I am thinking of you today x

PS I love your cat entourage.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> That painting is beautiful @Ringypie what a lovely idea. I am thinking of you today x
> 
> PS I love your cat entourage.


It's amazing isn't it! 
They have been very attentive - Parsnip in particular has been choosing me over hubby which is unusual especially in the mornings. I had to turf him off this morning to go and get dressed - and was given that terribly hurt look cats are so good at when you spoil their comfy!


----------



## ebonycat

Morning Ringy,
That’s a beautiful painting.
Thinking of you today & hoping your last session goes smoothly.
Sending healing vibes & hugs xx


----------



## MilleD

Also thinking of you today @Ringypie

I truly hope that today's session doesn't make you feel too bad over Christmas.

xx


----------



## Ringypie

Thanks everyone apparently my bloods were excellent so that's a good start! 
It's freezing down here today and even colder with the cold cap freezing my head. But I'm snuggled up under a lovely fluffy blanket with a heat pad on my back and my cozy poncho which is as good as a jumper but gives access to my port.








Even though I hate the chemo I feel a bit worried at it coming to an end! Please please hope and pray that it's done it's job!!


----------



## MilleD

I don't blame you keeping warm.

I will be hoping and praying for you xx


----------



## MissKittyKat

Sending hugs x


----------



## ewelsh

Sending all my love, you have been super strong. One last push and you’ll never have to have that horrid stuff again xxxx


----------



## Ringypie

ewelsh said:


> Sending all my love, you have been super strong. One last push and you'll never have to have that horrid stuff again xxxx


Blooming well hope so!! I dread it coming back already. Not healthy I know!


----------



## ewelsh

NO it WONT come back, don’t think like that. Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ringypie

ewelsh said:


> NO it WONT come back, don't think like that. Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I hope you are right!!!


----------



## Charity

Hope you'll be feeling OK tomorrow @Ringypie so you can have a nice day. Well done for getting through these weeks with such a positive attitude, everyone's entitled to blips

That picture from your friend is fabulous.


----------



## SbanR

Sending love and strength @Ringypie . Ringo and your furry nurses will help you feel much better by tomorrow hopefully. Xx


----------



## chillminx

Sending heaps and heaps of positive vibes to you Ringy hun for your imminent return to full health! xxx


----------



## Ringypie

Charity said:


> Hope you'll be feeling OK tomorrow @Ringypie so you can have a nice day. Well done for getting through these weeks with such a positive attitude, everyone's entitled to blips
> 
> That picture from your friend is fabulous.


Thank you it's lovely isn't it! Must have taken her hours!


----------



## Ringypie

SbanR said:


> Sending love and strength @Ringypie . Ringo and your furry nurses will help you feel much better by tomorrow hopefully. Xx


Thank you unfortunately chemo takes a few days to hit so today is ok, just a bit boring sitting on the ward, tomorrow and Saturday should be ok perhaps a bit tired and weak. Then it's Sunday / Monday I feel really awful, then no appetite for a few days and sore mouth gradually getting better towards the end of the week. But it's the LAST ONE!!! Onwards and upwards from here!


----------



## Ringypie

chillminx said:


> Sending heaps and heaps of positive vibes to you Ringy hun for your imminent return to full health! xxx


Thank you - the op isn't going to be nice but at the moment I feel it's easier to think about than the chemo. Although that may change as the date gets closer! And thank goodness the ongoing herceptin treatment shouldn't give me much in the way of side effects!


----------



## ForestWomble

Congratulations on finishing the finale chemo! 
Hope you feel well enough to be able to enjoy Christmas Day tomorrow.


----------



## Ringypie

ForestWomble said:


> Congratulations on finishing the finale chemo!
> Hope you feel well enough to be able to enjoy Christmas Day tomorrow.


Thank you, hopefully I will just be a bit tired tomorrow. The worst side effects kick in in a few days time. Just hoping that they won't be too awful this time as I've gone into it well rested and a few pounds heavier than previous!


----------



## ebonycat

Sending you love Ringy, hope you’re able to enjoy Christmas Day & you don’t get too ill in the next coming days.
Take it easy xx


----------



## Ringypie

Well I feel blessed. Was well enough to have a truly beautiful day yesterday. Wend down to do Ringo in the morning, put him in the field for a few hours then home. While hubby got the turkey going I had some lovely calls and messages with family and friends. Then prezzies. We didn't go mad this year apart from the beautiful new running watch hubby got me (incentive to get my running shoes back on!! Hope it won't be long before I can get back out there!!), but I loved all my prezzies.
Popped down to get ringy in before late lunch - nice to get a bit of fresh air! 
Lunch was just delicious, thoroughly enjoyed and there was plenty to give as a takeaway to one of my dearest friends who should have been with us, but sadly we can't risk visitors.
Then down to tuck Ringo up in bed with some carrots before coming home for a nice cuppa. Then chaos!! The boys got to open their secret Santa prezzie! We are all overwhelmed by the kindness of people on this forum! The boys feel so spoiled!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m so pleased you had such a lovely day Ringy. Well deserved after the crappy year, quite frankly.


----------



## Summercat

Happy you had such a nice day ❄


----------



## SbanR

Happy you had such a good day.
There'll be many more to follow


----------



## chillminx

@Ringypie - your Christmas Day sounds wonderful hun! I am so pleased for you.  You deserve every moment of happiness that comes your way, bless you. xxx


----------



## Charity

How are you today @Ringypie?


----------



## Ringypie

Charity said:


> How are you today @Ringypie?


I'm not at my best today - tired, chemo fog, not much appetite but keep telling myself it's the last one!!!! A couple more days and I'll be on the up starting to feel better. Thank you for asking xxxx


----------



## ebonycat

Sending you love & strength xx


----------



## Ringypie

ebonycat said:


> Sending you love & strength xx


Thank you I hope you are feeling better today xx


----------



## ebonycat

Ringypie said:


> Thank you I hope you are feeling better today xx


Thank you xx

Yes even though I had another sleepless night, I got in a hot bath at 6am....gosh that felt so good.
I got dressed, for the first time in over a week. My mum picked me up & I was able to sit round her house for a few hours & see my Little Lady dog, she was so excited to see me. Made me cry. Lots of cuddles & licks. Can't have her back yet but I hope it won't be too long until my legs are fit again.
Still not much of an appetite, I've just now got to get back my leg muscles. Have started some leg strengthening exercises I found online.

Anyway that's enough about me, I don't want to overtake your thread.

I'm on steroids as well, horrid things, they really.
And on top of the effects the chemo is having. I do hope it passes quickly.

Take it easy, I hope little Cosmo is cuddling up on his mamma.

Hugs xx


----------



## Boxer123

Sorry to hear your not feeling to great today @Ringypie. I hope your lovely felines are on duty today.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just get through the next few days Ringy, absolutely hang onto it being the last one. Then to start to rebuild your strength ready for the next phase. 

You are stronger than you know, you're amazing - you just can't compute that through the chemo fog  

Much love xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Evening Ringy.
How are you feeling?
I hope you’re starting to feel a bit brighter & your furry nurses are looking after you.

Just wanted to say I’m thinking of you & hoping you feel better.
Sending tons of healing vibes & a big virtual hug xx


----------



## Ringypie

ebonycat said:


> Evening Ringy.
> How are you feeling?
> I hope you're starting to feel a bit brighter & your furry nurses are looking after you.
> 
> Just wanted to say I'm thinking of you & hoping you feel better.
> Sending tons of healing vibes & a big virtual hug xx


I'm starting to feel better thank you. Had a lovely sunny morning in the field with Ringy sorting out some fencing, then hubby and I went for a drive which was nice, nowhere special but just nice to get out!! 
Just did my injection which for some reason stung so much today. Still only 2 more of them to do thank goodness. I find injecting myself one of the worst bits of the whole cycle!


----------



## ebonycat

Ringypie said:


> I'm starting to feel better thank you. Had a lovely sunny morning in the field with Ringy sorting out some fencing, then hubby and I went for a drive which was nice, nowhere special but just nice to get out!!
> Just did my injection which for some reason stung so much today. Still only 2 more of them to do thank goodness. I find injecting myself one of the worst bits of the whole cycle!


I'm glad you're starting to feel better.

Yes a drive out somewhere, just anywhere sometimes makes you feel a lot better.

Sending hugs xx


----------



## Ringypie

Well I was doing well - haven’t cried in the last week. Then double whammy - reminder from the hospital about my preop appointment and also we’ve moved up a tier. Cue tears! It’s silly really, the tier change won’t effect us as we are hiding away anyway. It’s just so depressing though, I miss seeing people so so much.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Ringypie said:


> Ringo is just amazing for my anxiety. He knows everything about my life - I tell him everything, good and bad. There is something very soothing about the gentle munching of a horse eating!
> Unfortunately I'm not great with music - I can only listen to it in the car otherwise is just noise to me, it's a shame because a lot of people have suggested music to me.
> I've had anxiety in one form or another for most of my life - until my diagnosis I was pretty good at managing it but I am struggling at the moment. I'm hoping for a call back as I have asked for some counselling because I'm not really coping and need to nip it in the bud before it gets too much of a grip on me.


That's great that you've found a distraction that helps. I've downloaded an App for my tablet called Paint By Number, it is totally addictive , maybe you would lke that ? No worries about droppng crayons everywhere !
Sending love and lots of magic PF vibes.xx


----------



## Ringypie

SusieRainbow said:


> That's great that you've found a distraction that helps. I've downloaded an App for my tablet called Paint By Number, it is totally addictive , maybe you would lke that ? No worries about droppng crayons everywhere !
> Sending love and lots of magic PF vibes.xx


Thank you I'll have a look! I've spent quite a bit of today colouring in my book which has been quite nice. Weather has been miserable down here which doesn't help - roll on spring!!!


----------



## Sairy

Ringypie said:


> Well I was doing well - haven't cried in the last week. Then double whammy - reminder from the hospital about my preop appointment and also we've moved up a tier. Cue tears! It's silly really, the tier change won't effect us as we are hiding away anyway. It's just so depressing though, I miss seeing people so so much.


I'm sorry to hear you've been struggling today. We've moved up a tier and I really miss seeing people too. But, I really think that there is light at the end of the tunnel and we are enduring the worst bit right now.

Just think, your op will be to get rid of the little bugger once and for all. And your furry friends will all be waiting for cuddles when you come out.


----------



## Ringypie

Sairy said:


> I'm sorry to hear you've been struggling today. We've moved up a tier and I really miss seeing people too. But, I really think that there is light at the end of the tunnel and we are enduring the worst bit right now.
> 
> Just think, your op will be to get rid of the little bugger once and for all. And your furry friends will all be waiting for cuddles when you come out.


Its only this evening really, I've had a nice day to be fair - sorted Ringy and went for another little drive. Just feel so sad that I'm now back in touch with my mum after a long estrangement and I just want to go and see her. But we live on opposite sides of the country so there is no way for the foreseeable future. I just want to hug her!


----------



## Sairy

Ringypie said:


> Its only this evening really, I've had a nice day to be fair - sorted Ringy and went for another little drive. Just feel so sad that I'm now back in touch with my mum after a long estrangement and I just want to go and see her. But we live on opposite sides of the country so there is no way for the foreseeable future. I just want to hug her!


I know, it's so hard. I miss my mum too. We talk on the phone and video call, but it's not the same. My son is coming up to 15 months old now. He was 5 months old when we first went into lockdown and she hasn't seen him all that much really. It makes me really sad. I think we just have to hope that things are much better by spring and we can see our loved ones again.


----------



## Ringypie

Sairy said:


> I know, it's so hard. I miss my mum too. We talk on the phone and video call, but it's not the same. My son is coming up to 15 months old now. He was 5 months old when we first went into lockdown and she hasn't seen him all that much really. It makes me really sad. I think we just have to hope that things are much better by spring and we can see our loved ones again.


It's so sad isn't it, we are missing so much.


----------



## cheekyscrip

Just to cheer you up.. a bit of rainbow..


----------



## Sairy

Here's a sleepy picture of Herbie from the other night


----------



## Ringypie

cheekyscrip said:


> Just to cheer you up.. a bit of rainbow..


Thank you that's a beautiful pic!


----------



## Ringypie

Sairy said:


> Here's a sleepy picture of Herbie from the other night
> 
> View attachment 459047


Ohhh so precious!!


----------



## ebonycat

Offering you all a virtual hug.

This has been such a hard & horrible year for a lot of people.
Especially those that are going through treatment, in hospital etc that have to be separated from their loved ones.

My last hospital stay in June, for two weeks I only saw the patients in my bay, the nurses & the Drs.
It was awful, yes we tried to make it lighthearted at times but damn it was hard. 

Let’s hope by the spring most of us will have had the vaccine & we all will be in a better place.

Ringy you’ve done so well, we are all so proud of you, we are behind you all the way.
The finishing line is in sight, not much further to go now xx


----------



## ebonycat

Sairy said:


> Here's a sleepy picture of Herbie from the other night
> 
> View attachment 459047


Aww his little pink nose, I just want to bop it xx


----------



## Sairy

ebonycat said:


> Aww his little pink nose, I just want to bop it xx


Just look at the foot


----------



## ebonycat

Sairy said:


> Just look at the foot
> 
> View attachment 459050


:Kiss:Kiss

I do love seeing pictures of your handsome boys.
Holly's lovely too, she looks such a gentle soul x


----------



## Sairy

ebonycat said:


> :Kiss:Kiss
> 
> I do love seeing pictures of your handsome boys.
> Holly's lovely too, she looks such a gentle soul x


I don't post enough pictures of the boys. This was Gingie's face last night when he realised Holly wanted to get on the bed with him :Hilarious


----------



## Ringypie

Sairy said:


> Just look at the foot
> 
> View attachment 459050


Arghhhh pink toebeans! So cute!


----------



## MilleD

Ringypie said:


> Arghhhh pink toebeans! So cute!


Cute aren't they?

How are you feeling this morning? xx


----------



## Ringypie

MilleD said:


> Cute aren't they?
> 
> How are you feeling this morning? xx


Feeling good - the sun is shining and although frosty it's really quite warm down here. Current location:








My mood is so affected by sunshine, today I feel optimistic, hopeful. Not so good when it's wet and miserable!!
Thank you all for listening and picking me up when I'm down xx


----------



## MilleD

Ringypie said:


> Feeling good - the sun is shining and although frosty it's really quite warm down here. Current location:
> View attachment 459059
> 
> My mood is so affected by sunshine, today I feel optimistic, hopeful. Not so good when it's wet and miserable!!
> Thank you all for listening and picking me up when I'm down xx


Looks lovely there. It's still treacherous underfoot here so I'm staying indoors. But the sun has at least come out.

It does make your mood totally different doesn't it?

Glad you are feeling ok today x


----------



## Ringypie

Well that’s another milestone ticked off. Just done my final injection. It’s funny, I have no idea why but I cried like a baby once it was done. Perhaps relief that that’s over with at last!


----------



## GingerNinja

Hooray to last injection!

That's a lovely pic of Ringy in the sunshine . We had sun this morning but it's been bitterly cold all day, currently -2 

Lots of love xx


----------



## oliviarussian

Lots of love to you, Here’s to a healthy and happy 2021 x


----------



## Ringypie

I would just like to wish everyone a healthy, happy 2021 and thank you all so much for all the love and support I’ve received. I hope you know how you’ve kept me going through this awful year. Much love to you all xx


----------



## ebonycat

Ringypie said:


> I would just like to wish everyone a healthy, happy 2021 and thank you all so much for all the love and support I've received. I hope you know how you've kept me going through this awful year. Much love to you all xx


Happy New Year Ringy, I hope your furry nurses are looking after you tonight.
I feel like you do, I know I would never have been able to get through this horrid year without all you lovely people on this wonderful forum supporting me & showing me so much kindness & love.

You are one very lovely, kind & brave lady & you have gorgeous kitties, the loveable & funny Flint, the cheeky & moody Parsnip, sweet, sweet darling Cosmo & not forgetting the most handsomest horse ever Ringo.

Here's to 2021 being a better year xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringy, you’re amazing. Put this year behind you, by the time you’ve had your surgery and are getting back to running, the sunnier spring days will be upon us and you can start to move forward. These months of hell will become a distant memory and you can say you are a BC survivor. My wish for you for 2021 is that your life will start to normalise again and it won’t be the first thing you think of when you wake. So much love heading your way xxx


----------



## Summercat

Happy new day of a new year xx


----------



## Charity

I hope @Ringypie, @ebonycat and everyone who has been unwell and fighting their own battle on top of the horrendous time we've all been having this last year will feel much better in weeks to come and, hopefully, when we get back to some kind of normality and our anxieties and worries are lifted somewhat, can enjoy life again to the full xx


----------



## Ringypie

Charity said:


> I hope @Ringypie, @ebonycat and everyone who has been unwell and fighting their own battle on top of the horrendous time we've all been having this last year will feel much better in weeks to come and, hopefully, when we get back to some kind of normality and our anxieties and worries are lifted somewhat, can enjoy life again to the full xx


Thank you! I've started the year as I hope to go on. I've had a lovely day, for the first time in SEVEN WEEKS I felt up to going for a walk! Only a short one, a mile and a half but that was enough. It was just lovely and I have to admit there were happy tears. It was so lovely to be out walking with hubby again.


----------



## ebonycat

Ringypie said:


> Thank you! I've started the year as I hope to go on. I've had a lovely day, for the first time in SEVEN WEEKS I felt up to going for a walk! Only a short one, a mile and a half but that was enough. It was just lovely and I have to admit there were happy tears. It was so lovely to be out walking with hubby again.


If I could 'like' this a thousand times I would.
I'm so pleased you've had a lovely day xx


----------



## Ringypie

ebonycat said:


> If I could 'like' this a thousand times I would.
> I'm so pleased you've had a lovely day xx


I am hoping so very much that you start to feel better too xxx


----------



## Emmasian

That sounds lovely. Hope you rugged up well and came home to Flint-Snuggles x


----------



## GingerNinja

Ringypie said:


> Thank you! I've started the year as I hope to go on. I've had a lovely day, for the first time in SEVEN WEEKS I felt up to going for a walk! Only a short one, a mile and a half but that was enough. It was just lovely and I have to admit there were happy tears. It was so lovely to be out walking with hubby again.


I'm so pleased :Happy you go girl!


----------



## Ringypie

It’s my birthday today. I had a lovely ride on Ringo this morning then a nice drive out to the moors. Going to have a takeaway from the pub for dinner.
Only one thing put a bit of a downer on the day - there are 3 of us on the yard and I feel relatively Covid safe down there as we only touch our own things and it’s mostly outdoors. I’ve been so careful not meeting up with people or going anywhere where there are people as the chemo means I’m extremely vulnerable. I was absolutely livid to find one of the other liveries had a visitor and they were sat in the tack room having tea breathing over my stuff. I’m afraid I had a massive rant - totally out of character for me but I can’t believe anyone would be so selfish! Her reply? I don’t class it as indoors. Well it’s got 4 walls, a roof and a door so in my book that makes it indoors!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ringy, I'd be raging too. Don't class it as indoors? What exactly makes it NOT indoors? Ppppffffttttt.


----------



## lymorelynn

Oh Ringy what a horrible, selfish person . The others on your yard surely know how vulnerable you are - it was totally thoughtless to have someone else there at all. I am so sorry that it put such a downer on what should have been a lovely day.
Happy birthday to you and I hope your takeaway meal is delicious :Kiss


----------



## Purplecatlover

Happy birthday!!!! I hope your pub takeaway is nice & makes up for the selfish people on the yard. Sending lots of love and purrs from me and Jasper
Xxx


----------



## Ringypie

Thanks everyone it was lovely. Just lasagne and chips but really yummy. When my taste and appetite come back after the chemo everything tastes so wonderful!


----------



## Charity

Happy Birthday @Ringypie, I'm sorry your day was blighted by an idiot. Glad you enjoyed your meal xx


----------



## Jojomomo

Happy birthday @Ringypie! Glad you've had a lovely day other than the incident with the idiot. I don't blame you for ranting at them at all. Enjoy the rest of your evening xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Oh @Ringypie I'm so sorry a selfish/ thoughtless person ruined your day.
I've always known there's lots of selfish people in our world but this year has made them all come out of the woodwork as we say.
I'm shocked everyday of seeing on social media how so many people just think of themselves, no concern for others at all.

I'm glad you had a nice meal & I hope you can enjoy the rest of your evening.
Happy Birthday dear Ringy.

Glad you had a lovely ride with Ringo.

Hugs xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Happy birthday! I'm glad the meal was lovely xxx

some people are just ridiculously thoughtless


----------



## Trixie1

@Ringypie "Happy Birthday" But sorry to hear that this incredibly selfish person dampened your day!! What is wrong with some people! Really pleased to hear that you enjoyed your lasagna and chips (yummy!) Hope you also enjoy your evening with the gang. Sending loads of love on your special day. xxx


----------



## Sairy

Happy Birthday Ringy. I'm not suprised you had a rant, I would have been furious too!


----------



## Orla

Happy birthday Ringy. So sorry you had to deal with inconsiderate idiots today. Xx


----------



## Ringypie

ebonycat said:


> Oh @Ringypie I'm so sorry a selfish/ thoughtless person ruined your day.
> I've always known there's lots of selfish people in our world but this year has made them all come out of the woodwork as we say.
> I'm shocked everyday of seeing on social media how so many people just think of themselves, no concern for others at all.
> 
> I'm glad you had a nice meal & I hope you can enjoy the rest of your evening.
> Happy Birthday dear Ringy.
> 
> Glad you had a lovely ride with Ringo.
> 
> Hugs xx


Luckily I didn't let it ruin the day but I could have done without it! I honestly can't remember the last time I shouted at someone - I'm not a shouty angry person at all!
It does amaze me how selfish some people are. I think when you are vulnerable like us that kind of selfishness galls all the more doesn't it!


----------



## SbanR

Happy Birthday @Ringypie . I'm glad you had a lovely day and didn't let that thoughtless person spoil it.


----------



## oliviarussian

A belated Happy Birthday greetings x


----------



## ewelsh

Oh I so sorry I missed your birthday @Ringypie

Happy belated birthday wishes to a very special lady xxx


----------



## Emmasian

Happy double belated birthday from the PPP and the Mother of Pumpkins. Sounds like a wonderful day marred by one stupid woman. Hope she falls off her horse and lands in a lot of very pongy mud. There. xxx


----------



## Ringypie

Well that’s my preop phone call done.... it should be all go for 28 January. I wish it was next month so it was all over and done. 
Apparently I’ve been anaemic since September... which would explain the tiredness, strange no one said anything though. I don’t know whether I’d be allowed iron tablets while I was on chemo as they say not to take multivitamins or anything but still.... I could have been force feeding myself iron rich foods!


----------



## ForestWomble

Ringypie said:


> Well that's my preop phone call done.... it should be all go for 28 January. I wish it was next month so it was all over and done.
> Apparently I've been anaemic since September... which would explain the tiredness, strange no one said anything though. I don't know whether I'd be allowed iron tablets while I was on chemo as they say not to take multivitamins or anything but still.... I could have been force feeding myself iron rich foods!


For iron, if it's ok for you to take a supplement of course, may I recommend Spatone, my GP recommended it for me, it's a sachet of iron rich water, it's natural and a lot more gentle on the stomach. I find it a great help. 
https://www.spatone.com/en


----------



## Ringypie

Well in spite of lockdown it’s been a lovely weekend. I’ve taken my daily exercise on Ringo each day, although it’s been ever so cold the sun has been beautiful.
Grateful for a nice weekend as next week is going to be a bit tough. Blood test Tuesday, physio Wednesday as I have cording in my arm from when they took the lymph node out. Dreading it as 1. Scared of picking up Covid and 2. They have to manipulate my armpit to break down the collagen which is going to hurt. Then antibody treatment on Thursday. I really hope the treatment doesn’t make me feel unwell. Bit scared as it’s another unknown. I was having it in conjunction with the chemo so I don’t know whether all the side effects were from the chemo or whether the antibody treatment was responsible for any of it!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I like that you've had a great weekend....but I don't like all the upcoming uncertainty  Sending love and positive thoughts for the coming days xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I like that you've had a great weekend....but I don't like all the upcoming uncertainty  Sending love and positive thoughts for the coming days xx


Thank you the next few weeks are going to be hard with the op coming up too. I'm just going to try to keep busy, keep doing as much fun stuff as I can otherwise my head ends up all over the place.


----------



## Boxer123

I hope this week is not to difficult @Ringypie im glad you and Ringo got out.


----------



## ebonycat

Sending you a ton of positive vibes & strength to help you through the next few weeks.

I pray you don’t suffer really bad side effects & hope you can manage to carry on doing some fun things like going out with Ringo, getting some fresh air & going for a drive with hubby & of course cuddling up with your furry boys at home.

Thinking of you xx


----------



## Ringypie

ebonycat said:


> Sending you a ton of positive vibes & strength to help you through the next few weeks.
> 
> I pray you don't suffer really bad side effects & hope you can manage to carry on doing some fun things like going out with Ringo, getting some fresh air & going for a drive with hubby & of course cuddling up with your furry boys at home.
> 
> Thinking of you xx


Thank you it's as usual with me fear of the unknown. Just need to get this month out of the way and heal. I am so scared that Covid will delay the op.... 
How are you feeling now?


----------



## Charity

Thinking of you too, I know how worrying it must be and hope it won't be as bad as you fear. Sending you strength and good vibes and lots of love xx


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I hope this week is not to difficult @Ringypie im glad you and Ringo got out.


Thank you xx


----------



## Ringypie

Charity said:


> Thinking of you too, I know how worrying it must be and hope it won't be as bad as you fear. Sending you strength and good vibes and lots of love xx


Thank you xx


----------



## ForestWomble

Thinking of you. Hope it will all go as smoothly as possible.


----------



## ebonycat

Ringypie said:


> Thank you it's as usual with me fear of the unknown. Just need to get this month out of the way and heal. I am so scared that Covid will delay the op....
> How are you feeling now?


I completely understand the scared feeling of the unknown & of course Covid is terrifying.
With both of us being clinically extremely vulnerable it's really frightening.

I'm slowly getting back on my feet from suffering so many side effects from those awful tablets my Drs tried me on. I'm still having to use a walking stick as my balance is not good most of the time. I'm still suffering with blurry vision during the course of each day & it just comes on, one minute I can see clearly then the next my whole vision is blurry.

I have a pack of new tablets that my Drs want me to start once I'm feeling better, was going to try & start them today. They are a once a week tablet (5 tablets every Sunday, then every Monday I have to take a high dose of folic acid tablet).
They are a immune-system suppressant tablet & also used for cancer patients for chemotherapy.

But I'm terrified of taking them, the side effects sound awful & really scary. Like liver disease, lung disease, nausea, hair loss, vision impairment, low white blood cells.

I honestly don't want to take them, I know it sounds crazy to not want to take something your Drs have prescribed but I'm scared.
I'm slowing getting back on my feet, I'm not having to rely on my oxygen as much these last few months.
I'm still taking two steroid tablets a day which I know have helped my breathing. I don't want to stay on steroids for ever but, oh I don't know 
My last scan of my lungs that I had done in November showed my lungs are healing, which I know has been due to the steroids.

I'm going to phone my Drs secretary tomorrow & request a phone consultation if possible.

I didn't sleep at all last night worrying about these tablets.

Sorry to go on 

I still haven't got Lady dog back home as I can't walk her. I'm just very sad. I'm plodding on the best I can.
Those tablets made me so ill & depressed to the point I was even Suicidal.i just can't go back to feeling like that again.

I'll be praying that the next few weeks go smoothly for you, that your hospital visits go well, that you don't suffer any side effects, that you're able to still go & spend time with Ringo, go for drives with hubby & keep the strength to power on through this tough time.

Thinking of you xx


----------



## Ringypie

ebonycat said:


> I completely understand the scared feeling of the unknown & of course Covid is terrifying.
> With both of us being clinically extremely vulnerable it's really frightening.
> 
> I'm slowly getting back on my feet from suffering so many side effects from those awful tablets my Drs tried me on. I'm still having to use a walking stick as my balance is not good most of the time. I'm still suffering with blurry vision during the course of each day & it just comes on, one minute I can see clearly then the next my whole vision is blurry.
> 
> I have a pack of new tablets that my Drs want me to start once I'm feeling better, was going to try & start them today. They are a once a week tablet (5 tablets every Sunday, then every Monday I have to take a high dose of folic acid tablet).
> They are a immune-system suppressant tablet & also used for cancer patients for chemotherapy.
> 
> But I'm terrified of taking them, the side effects sound awful & really scary. Like liver disease, lung disease, nausea, hair loss, vision impairment, low white blood cells.
> 
> I honestly don't want to take them, I know it sounds crazy to not want to take something your Drs have prescribed but I'm scared.
> I'm slowing getting back on my feet, I'm not having to rely on my oxygen as much these last few months.
> I'm still taking two steroid tablets a day which I know have helped my breathing. I don't want to stay on steroids for ever but, oh I don't know
> My last scan of my lungs that I had done in November showed my lungs are healing, which I know has been due to the steroids.
> 
> I'm going to phone my Drs secretary tomorrow & request a phone consultation if possible.
> 
> I didn't sleep at all last night worrying about these tablets.
> 
> Sorry to go on
> 
> I still haven't got Lady dog back home as I can't walk her. I'm just very sad. I'm plodding on the best I can.
> Those tablets made me so ill & depressed to the point I was even Suicidal.i just can't go back to feeling like that again.
> 
> I'll be praying that the next few weeks go smoothly for you, that your hospital visits go well, that you don't suffer any side effects, that you're able to still go & spend time with Ringo, go for drives with hubby & keep the strength to power on through this tough time.
> 
> Thinking of you xx


I'm so glad to hear your lungs are starting to heal - I really hope that you continue to improve.
I totally understand your fear of taking the tablets. I was terrified before each chemo session, and scared when the side effects kicked in. I hope the doctor can put your mind at ease - you might not get all the side effects or they might not be as bad as you think.
So sorry to hear about Lady, much as animals bring comfort it's heartbreaking to be separated isn't it. It was bad enough when I didn't feel well enough to go down to Ringo - I can't imagine how awful it is for you.
I am holding you in my thoughts and hoping and praying that you feel better very soon xx


----------



## SbanR

Thinking of you @Ringypie ,@ebonycat . Sending love n strength xx


----------



## ebonycat

Ringypie said:


> I'm so glad to hear your lungs are starting to heal - I really hope that you continue to improve.
> I totally understand your fear of taking the tablets. I was terrified before each chemo session, and scared when the side effects kicked in. I hope the doctor can put your mind at ease - you might not get all the side effects or they might not be as bad as you think.
> So sorry to hear about Lady, much as animals bring comfort it's heartbreaking to be separated isn't it. It was bad enough when I didn't feel well enough to go down to Ringo - I can't imagine how awful it is for you.
> I am holding you in my thoughts and hoping and praying that you feel better very soon xx


Thank you xx


----------



## ebonycat

SbanR said:


> Thinking of you @Ringypie ,@ebonycat . Sending love n strength xx


Thank you xx


----------



## Emmasian

Sending all positive vibes to you both xxx


----------



## ewelsh

Sending - Super power doses of love and strength to you both. Xx


----------



## ewelsh

So comfy and warm, purrrrrrr


----------



## lymorelynn

Big hugs to you both @Ringypie and @ebonycat xxxx


----------



## Cully

@ebonycat ,glad to hear things are a bit easier, even if it's only a little.
Reading about side effects can be so scary, it really does put you off taking your meds. Just try and remember that those side effects _can_ happen, not _will_ happen. The pharmaceutical companies wouldn't be doing their job if they didn't inform us of the possibilities. And think about how much your lungs improved with the steroids.
Hopefully you'll be get to speak to your doctor who will be able to reassure you.


----------



## Cully

@Ringypie ,it's such a worrying time for you, scary too with the unknown. We let things get on top of us and think of the worst scenario's, but most of the time, when we look back, we realise things weren't as bad as we expected. I feel sure that this will be you before too long and you can put it all behind you. Stay positive xx


----------



## Ringypie

ewelsh said:


> So comfy and warm, purrrrrrr
> 
> View attachment 459888


Awww gorgeous!!


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> Big hugs to you both @Ringypie and @ebonycat xxxx


Thank you xxx


----------



## Ringypie

Cully said:


> @Ringypie ,it's such a worrying time for you, scary too with the unknown. We let things get on top of us and think of the worst scenario's, but most of the time, when we look back, we realise things weren't as bad as we expected. I feel sure that this will be you before too long and you can put it all behind you. Stay positive xx


That's the problem really - too much time to worry and angst over things! Once the op is done my mind and body can heal. At the moment I'm worrying about what I will look like after the op, wanting it gone, not wanting it gone. Worrying about whether it's going to hurt and how I will cope with the drain bottles. Once it's happened I have no choice but to deal with the here and now!


----------



## Ringypie

Well a big thank you has to go to @Mrs Funkin !! The most wonderful care package arrived today! All my most favourite quality streets!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe, it was a choice of chucking them in the bin or sending them to you  Only a silly thing xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe, it was a choice of chucking them in the bin or sending them to you  Only a silly thing xx


A silly thing that means so much!! Xxx

I had a chat with my McMillan nurse today. I was quite surprised when she said I've made an amazing recovery - apparently after 6 rounds of docetaxel most people are floored by this time not out walking and riding! Seems like all that running I did last year was worth it!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You really have made an incredible recovery. I think fitness is so important when you are in a battle such as this - and you are demonstrating this importance perfectly. Go Ringy!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> You really have made an incredible recovery. I think fitness is so important when you are in a battle such as this - and you are demonstrating this importance perfectly. Go Ringy!


I didn't really realise, was just doing what I feel up to but when she said that it was quite a surprise - I guess I just thought everyone was the same. But apparently with a lot of people they only have the docetaxel for 3 cycles! I just hope and pray I never have to have it again!!!


----------



## Ringypie

Well here we go. First session of not chemo! Just the 2 antibody treatments. I cannot tell you how nice it is to not have to take the steroids or wear the cold cap!! I am assured that the side effects should be minimal and I am keeping everything crossed that this is the case.
I had a chat to the nurse about the Covid jab as I don’t know whether I can have it on this treatment. She said she thought I can so I have everything crossed. The sooner I get it the better (my treatment puts me in the extremely vulnerable shielding group).


----------



## MilleD

Ringypie said:


> Well here we go. First session of not chemo! Just the 2 antibody treatments. I cannot tell you how nice it is to not have to take the steroids or wear the cold cap!! I am assured that the side effects should be minimal and I am keeping everything crossed that this is the case.
> I had a chat to the nurse about the Covid jab as I don't know whether I can have it on this treatment. She said she thought I can so I have everything crossed. The sooner I get it the better (my treatment puts me in the extremely vulnerable shielding group).


That cold cap must have been horrible!

Good news if you can get the vaccine though. One less thing to worry about quite so much x

Are there any side effects of this treatment?


----------



## Ringypie

MilleD said:


> That cold cap must have been horrible!
> 
> Good news if you can get the vaccine though. One less thing to worry about quite so much x
> 
> Are there any side effects of this treatment?


Hopefully at worst just a bit achy tired for a few days. Which is an awful lot better than all the chemo side effects!


----------



## MilleD

Ringypie said:


> Hopefully at worst just a bit achy tired for a few days. Which is an awful lot better than all the chemo side effects!


Absolutely, onwards and upwards lovely x


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Well here we go. First session of not chemo! Just the 2 antibody treatments. I cannot tell you how nice it is to not have to take the steroids or wear the cold cap!! I am assured that the side effects should be minimal and I am keeping everything crossed that this is the case.
> I had a chat to the nurse about the Covid jab as I don't know whether I can have it on this treatment. She said she thought I can so I have everything crossed. The sooner I get it the better (my treatment puts me in the extremely vulnerable shielding group).


Fingers crossed you can have it @Ringypie.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Fingers crossed you can have it @Ringypie.


Thank you!! Flint has his eyes crossed too


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Thank you!! Flint has his eyes crossed too
> View attachment 460077


He's just the best cat I want a Flint !


----------



## ebonycat

Boxer123 said:


> He's just the best cat I want a Flint !


We ALL want a Flint


----------



## Boxer123

ebonycat said:


> We ALL want a Flint


I think he'd rule the boxers with an iron fist.


----------



## ebonycat

Boxer123 said:


> I think he'd rule the boxers with an iron fist.


:Hilarious:Hilarious Definitely


----------



## Ringypie

ebonycat said:


> We ALL want a Flint


He is wonderful isn't he!


----------



## Ringypie

ebonycat said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious Definitely


Once upon a time I lived with one of my friends and her dogs.... Flint was most definitely in charge


----------



## ebonycat

Ringypie said:


> He is wonderful isn't he!


He really is.
He seems such a gentle boy, cute, funny & just utterly adorable x


----------



## Emmasian

We love Flint! And we are also very pleased at his mummy's news especially re the vaccine xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Aww Flint, you very special boy :Kiss

I hope the side effects are minimal @Ringypie xx


----------



## Ringypie

ebonycat said:


> He really is.
> He seems such a gentle boy, cute, funny & just utterly adorable x


He really is. He's very easy too, sleeps a lot, not phased by anything. The complete opposite of Parsnip who is angsty, needy and naughty!! Thank goodness little Cosmo doesn't take after Parsnip - he's such a sweet good little boy!


----------



## Cully

Ringypie said:


> He is wonderful isn't he!


A one off.:Happy


----------



## ebonycat

Ringypie said:


> He really is. He's very easy too, sleeps a lot, not phased by anything. The complete opposite of Parsnip who is angsty, needy and naughty!! Thank goodness little Cosmo doesn't take after Parsnip - he's such a sweet good little boy!


Cosmo still looks like a sweet little kitten x


----------



## Ringypie

ebonycat said:


> Cosmo still looks like a sweet little kitten x


He does! We still call him the baby. He's the sweetest little thing, so full of love.


----------



## ebonycat

Ringypie said:


> He does! We still call him the baby. He's the sweetest little thing, so full of love.


He's a BLC all @lymorelynn 's babies are the sweetest x


----------



## lymorelynn

ebonycat said:


> He's a BLC all @lymorelynn 's babies are the sweetest x


Thank you but I have a lot of other slaves who would tell you they are the naughtiest :Hilarious
Cosmo is a sweetie though :Cat


----------



## ebonycat

lymorelynn said:


> Thank you but I have a lot of other slaves who would tell you they are the naughtiest :Hilarious
> Cosmo is a sweetie though :Cat


:Hilarious:Hilarious

But they're darn cute so they can get away with being a 'bit' naughty :Hilarious


----------



## Jojomomo

My BLC is both naughty and a sweetie :Hilarious

@Ringypie hoping you haven't developed any side effects from yesterday. Also fingers crossed you get your jab soon :Kiss


----------



## ebonycat

Jojomomo said:


> My BLC is both naughty and a sweetie :Hilarious
> 
> @Ringypie hoping you haven't developed any side effects from yesterday. Also fingers crossed you get your jab soon :Kiss


----------



## Ringypie

So far so good... it'll be Sunday / Monday that it hits if it's going to. I've not had the steroids this time thank goodness so I won't have that awful comedown to cope with.

It's a bit chilly down here although nowhere near as bad as the rest of the country so I have a nice blanky on my lap..... and someone under the blanky


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Look at your Flint hot water bottle...where can I get me one of them, then? 

So glad you're not feeling yuck, Ringy.


----------



## Emmasian

Can I have a Flint hot water bottle too??


----------



## ebonycat

Emmasian said:


> Can I have a Flint hot water bottle too??


Me too, me too!!


----------



## Ringypie

Emmasian said:


> Can I have a Flint hot water bottle too??





ebonycat said:


> Me too, me too!!


It's a hot water bottle that's a terrible nuisance when you Hoover! Yet again he spent the whole time I was vacuuming the house getting in the way and demanding that I leave the carpet alone and so him instead!
On a positive note I've felt fine today, well enough to do my housework and take Ringy for a ride. Fingers crossed for tomorrow and Monday!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I love that you feel well Ringy  Brilliant to read. All crossed here that the "feeling fine" continues.


----------



## Ringypie

This was my Sunday morning. So far so good still!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> This was my Sunday morning. So far so good still!!
> View attachment 460282


Looks perfect.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Looks perfect.


It was lovely. Chilly but dry!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It was lovely. Chilly but dry!


It's nice to see some sunshine rain again tomorrow


----------



## MilleD

Ringypie said:


> This was my Sunday morning. So far so good still!!
> View attachment 460282


Fantastic :Happy


----------



## Summercat

Very nice ⭐


----------



## GingerNinja

Great news that you still feel ok 

I'm pleased that you got out with Ringy! xx


----------



## Boxer123

How you doing @Ringypie is it your operation next week ? Hope your ok.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> How you doing @Ringypie is it your operation next week ? Hope your ok.


Thank you for thinking of me. It's been a tough week due to awful woman causing more trouble so Ringy and I are off on a new adventure at a new yard. And on top of that the hospital are starting to cancel operations, spoke to the breast unit today and some ladies have already been cancelled. She couldn't say whether mine will go ahead or not at this point. I'm in a mess over it tbh. It's bad enough coming to terms with what has to happen but the uncertainty of whether it will go ahead now is just awful. Feeling a bit like I don't know how much more I can take.


----------



## Boxer123

Y


Ringypie said:


> Thank you for thinking of me. It's been a tough week due to awful woman causing more trouble so Ringy and I are off on a new adventure at a new yard. And on top of that the hospital are starting to cancel operations, spoke to the breast unit today and some ladies have already been cancelled. She couldn't say whether mine will go ahead or not at this point. I'm in a mess over it tbh. It's bad enough coming to terms with what has to happen but the uncertainty of whether it will go ahead now is just awful. Feeling a bit like I don't know how much more I can take.


That's awful what happened at the yard? I really hope your operation isn't cancelled I understand non urgent but surely this is urgent. It must be so hard mentally.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ringy  I'm so sorry. I am sending love and positive thoughts and hoping to goodness that your operation goes ahead. Much love, I am here if you need to offload or anything xx


----------



## Ringypie

Thanks everyone I feel like my head is about to explode. When the consultant booked me in he said my op must be 4-6 weeks after the chemo. To give time for me to get over the worst of the effects but before it gets a chance to start growing again. The date it’s supposed to be is 5 weeks after my last chemo. I honestly don’t know what I will do if it gets cancelled. I’m so afraid.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh you poor woman, I'm not surprised you feel so distressed. It's horrendous enough to be going through what you are without now having this additional uncertainty to deal with. I shall keep my fingers crossed that it happens and you can start to move forward xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh you poor woman, I'm not surprised you feel so distressed. It's horrendous enough to be going through what you are without now having this additional uncertainty to deal with. I shall keep my fingers crossed that it happens and you can start to move forward xx


I just keep thinking of the woman I chatted to when having chemo. The poor thing had her op cancelled during the first lockdown. She's now stage 4 and having to have more chemo and a poor prognosis. Different kind of cancer to me but still....


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm sure Ringy but try if you can to not dwell on it. You are different people in different situations - and yes, what has happened to her is hideous but you must not think this will happen to you. I know it's easy for me to say that, I know you are so worried, try to save your energy for the coming days.


----------



## ebonycat

Oh Ringy I’m so sorry all this is happening.
What happened at Ringo’s yard that made you have to move?
That’s is so not what you need to deal with now, on top of everything else. I hope you & Ringo settle well in your new yard.

I’ve been hearing about lots of cancelled appointments & operations. Hearing from cancer patients, it’s all just so terrible, I can completely understand your anxiety.
Please do try & still focused on getting better & having the operation.
When is your operation booked for?
Can you speak with your Dr or cancer nurse? To put your mind at rest.

I’ll be keeping my fingers crossed your operation goes ahead as planned.
Thinking of you & sending you heaps of positive vibes xx


----------



## SbanR

I'm sorry you're having this worry on top of every thing else @Ringypie . Praying your op goes ahead as scheduled. Sending love and hugs. Xx


----------



## Ringypie

ebonycat said:


> Oh Ringy I'm so sorry all this is happening.
> What happened at Ringo's yard that made you have to move?
> That's is so not what you need to deal with now, on top of everything else. I hope you & Ringo settle well in your new yard.
> 
> I've been hearing about lots of cancelled appointments & operations. Hearing from cancer patients, it's all just so terrible, I can completely understand your anxiety.
> Please do try & still focused on getting better & having the operation.
> When is your operation booked for?
> Can you speak with your Dr or cancer nurse? To put your mind at rest.
> 
> I'll be keeping my fingers crossed your operation goes ahead as planned.
> Thinking of you & sending you heaps of positive vibes xx


Horrid woman causing more trouble!
I spoke to the breast unit today - my op is supposed to be a week today. She couldn't say whether it will go ahead or not but it doesn't look good - they've cancelled ops today and she said something about redeploying staff to icu....


----------



## Emmasian

The uncertainty over something so stressful is like an exercise in cruelty. So sorry you are having to go through this, and profound hopes that it all goes ahead as planned xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Ringypie said:


> Horrid woman causing more trouble!
> I spoke to the breast unit today - my op is supposed to be a week today. She couldn't say whether it will go ahead or not but it doesn't look good - they've cancelled ops today and she said something about redeploying staff to icu....


This is so terrible, as @Mrs Funkin said I can understand non urgent operations being cancelled but cancer operations shouldn't be cancelled. 
Hospitals have been cancelling operations since last year, the government knew about Covid before it even reached the uk & they also knew about the two new strains.
They should have done so much more to protect us & our NHS.

I really do feel for you, this makes me so upset.
They should not cancel urgent operations.
I do know the Drs & nurses are all under so much pressure, I just don't know what to say 

Just know that I'm thinking of you & praying your operation goes ahead xx


----------



## ForestWomble

ebonycat said:


> This is so terrible, as @Mrs Funkin said I can understand non urgent operations being cancelled but cancer operations shouldn't be cancelled.
> Hospitals have been cancelling operations since last year, the government knew about Covid before it even reached the uk & they also knew about the two new strains.
> They should have done so much more to protect us & our NHS.
> 
> I really do feel for you, this makes me so upset.
> They should not cancel urgent operations.
> I do know the Drs & nurses are all under so much pressure, I just don't know what to say
> 
> Just know that I'm thinking of you & praying your operation goes ahead xx


This ^ basically.

I am so sorry that you have all this on top of everything, Fingers crossed you get your operation as intended.


----------



## ewelsh

Ringypie said:


> Horrid woman causing more trouble!
> I spoke to the breast unit today - my op is supposed to be a week today. She couldn't say whether it will go ahead or not but it doesn't look good - they've cancelled ops today and she said something about redeploying staff to icu....


This is shocking! Are private op's still going ahead? 
I am focusing on positivity and willing your scheduled op to go ahead L's xxxxx

Can we help in any way?? A petition? X


----------



## Ringypie

ewelsh said:


> This is shocking! Are private op's still going ahead?
> I am focusing on positivity and willing your scheduled op to go ahead L's xxxxx
> 
> Can we help in any way?? A petition? X


Thank you - I'm speaking to McMillan today so will see whether she can shed any light on what's happening. I guess the problem is if they haven't got enough staff they just can't do it. I feel bad for the nurses but I also feel like why is my life less important?
I don't know about private ops. If mine is definitely cancelled I will look into it.


----------



## ewelsh

Yes I strongly recommend doing that... not in the same league I know, but my mother’s friends were due hip and knee op’s over 8 months ago, all cancelled, so they are all going private... all being done in next two weeks :Yawn

I often wonder IF going private delays NHS operations BUT when it comes to such an incredibly important operation such as yours, then do it if you can xxxx


----------



## lymorelynn

Keeping everything crossed that your op will go ahead as planned. The waiting is hard enough, I'm sure, but not knowing is awful 
Hope you can find a nice quiet yard for Ringy and it isn't too far away. This is the last thing you need at an already difficult time 
In my thoughts always xxx


----------



## MilleD

ewelsh said:


> Yes I strongly recommend doing that... not in the same league I know, but my mother's friends were due hip and knee op's over 8 months ago, all cancelled, so they are all going private... all being done in next two weeks :Yawn
> 
> I often wonder IF going private delays NHS operations BUT when it comes to such an incredibly important operation such as yours, then do it if you can xxxx


Yes, they can because basically the same resources are used a lot of the time.

But I agree that this is so important, I think if it were me I would definitely be looking at any route I can. Not that you should have to, but I guess principles need to take a step back sometimes.

I hope you get some clarification soon @Ringypie xx


----------



## MilleD

Ringypie said:


> Horrid woman causing more trouble!


The same woman as before?

I think moving yards is probably a good idea. Your time with Ringo is so important, you don't want it tainted by some d!ck at the yard.


----------



## Tiggers

I'm keeping you in my prayers constantly. I don't normally post in this section, but have been following this thread. My husband is receiving radiotherapy and 3 sessions of very low level chemo for bladder cancer. It's a truly frightening road to walk. Sending love, hugs and strength.


----------



## Ringypie

It’s good news! Just had the call I was dreading, my op can’t happen next Thursday. Instead it’s happening next Wednesday! It’ll only be bumped if there is aborigine with the surgical team, apparently I’m the highest priority and I can’t wait! I cannot tell you how relieved I am!


----------



## Ringypie

Tiggers said:


> I'm keeping you in my prayers constantly. I don't normally post in this section, but have been following this thread. My husband is receiving radiotherapy and 3 sessions of very low level chemo for bladder cancer. It's a truly frightening road to walk. Sending love, hugs and strength.


Thank you - I am sorry to hear about your husband, I have everything crossed that he makes a good recovery. It really is a scary time, made much worse by Covid. Thinking of you both xx


----------



## MilleD

Ringypie said:


> It's good news! Just had the call I was dreading, my op can't happen next Thursday. Instead it's happening next Wednesday! It'll only be bumped if there is aborigine with the surgical team, apparently I'm the highest priority and I can't wait! I cannot tell you how relieved I am!


I'm so pleased for you, although - aborigine??


----------



## MilleD

Tiggers said:


> I'm keeping you in my prayers constantly. I don't normally post in this section, but have been following this thread. My husband is receiving radiotherapy and 3 sessions of very low level chemo for bladder cancer. It's a truly frightening road to walk. Sending love, hugs and strength.


So sorry to hear this. Thinking of you and sending positive thoughts xx


----------



## Ringypie

MilleD said:


> I'm so pleased for you, although - aborigine??


 Autocorrect... I'm not sure what an aborigine would be doing to the surgical team!!


----------



## MilleD

Ringypie said:


> Autocorrect... I'm not sure what an aborigine would be doing to the surgical team!!


The mind boggles!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It's good news! Just had the call I was dreading, my op can't happen next Thursday. Instead it's happening next Wednesday! It'll only be bumped if there is aborigine with the surgical team, apparently I'm the highest priority and I can't wait! I cannot tell you how relieved I am!


Yay this is good news what a relief. Everything is crossed at boxer HQ


----------



## Cully

Fantastic news @Ringypie , plus one day less to worry about it. I'll be thinking of you and adding to all the positive stuff heading your way.


----------



## GingerNinja

Oh that is the best news! I am so pleased that you will get your op xxx


----------



## Emmasian

Excellent news! Keep away Aborigines!


----------



## ewelsh

Ringypie said:


> It's good news! Just had the call I was dreading, my op can't happen next Thursday. Instead it's happening next Wednesday! It'll only be bumped if there is aborigine with the surgical team, apparently I'm the highest priority and I can't wait! I cannot tell you how relieved I am!


Wonderful news my love. Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lymorelynn

Oh, excellent news - barring the presence of aborigines of course :Hilarious


----------



## ForestWomble

Oh brilliant news! I feel relieved so you must be over the moon. I'm so glad its going ahead. Best of luck.


----------



## SbanR

Fantastic news @Ringypie . Good luck! Xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Oh I'm so so pleased.
Stay away from @Ringypie aborigines !! xx


----------



## Ringypie

Thanks everyone. Hopefully the aborigines will have something nice to do somewhere far from the surgical team


----------



## Ringypie

Having cuddles with the naughty needy member of the family!


----------



## Charity

So pleased for you @Ringypie xx


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Having cuddles with the naughty needy member of the family!
> View attachment 460657


Lovely pic


----------



## Jojomomo

So glad to hear that your op is going ahead @Ringypie! One step closer to getting well again xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Ringypie said:


> Having cuddles with the naughty needy member of the family!
> View attachment 460657


Aww there's a good boy Parsnip, giving your mama some love instead of shouting at mama


----------



## Ringypie

ebonycat said:


> Aww there's a good boy Parsnip, giving your mama some love instead of shouting at mama


Shouting had led to this cuddle.... it's usually involved with anything Parsnip does!


----------



## ebonycat

Ringypie said:


> Shouting had led to this cuddle.... it's usually involved with anything Parsnip does!


 Alfie is a shouter as well, he shouts for everything..... even before he uses the litter trays :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ringy! I'm so so pleased that your op is going ahead. Flipping heck, I've been worrying for you. 

Paws and fingers and toes all crossed here for no cancellation. You'll have to give R your log-in for here, so he can report in for us all to let us know how you're doing afterwards. I am, of course, not being entirely serious...but if he's got three seconds in between all the worry on Wednesday, that would be grand. 

xxx


----------



## ebonycat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Ringy! I'm so so pleased that your op is going ahead. Flipping heck, I've been worrying for you.
> 
> Paws and fingers and toes all crossed here for no cancellation. You'll have to give R your log-in for here, so he can report in for us all to let us know how you're doing afterwards. I am, of course, not being entirely serious...but if he's got three seconds in between all the worry on Wednesday, that would be grand.
> 
> xxx


I agree with Mrs F, An update on how you are doing & how your op went would be lovely xx


----------



## Ringypie

I’m a day case so should be awake and home the same evening if all goes to plan. I have to go in on my own, no hubby for support while I’m waiting so I will probably be updating on here frequently!! I’ll ask hubby to update if I’m still sleeping!


----------



## Tiggers

Is it a lumpectomy or other type of op you are having Ringy?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well Ringy, if you feel up to an update on Wednesday that would be amazing. I hope you have a pleasant weekend, keep safe in these days before your op xx


----------



## Ringypie

Tiggers said:


> Is it a lumpectomy or other type of op you are having Ringy?


Sadly not just a lumpectomy, the whole thing is being chopped off. Still... hopefully means they will get it all and if there's no breast left it'll be harder for it to come back.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well Ringy, if you feel up to an update on Wednesday that would be amazing. I hope you have a pleasant weekend, keep safe in these days before your op xx


Hopefully I will - I was fine after i had the lymph node removed, although this is a longer operation it's not that long in the big scheme of things, apparently a couple of hours.


----------



## SbanR

It's a beautiful day here @Ringypie . I hope its the same where you are and you're able to have a ramble around with Ringo


----------



## Ringypie

SbanR said:


> It's a beautiful day here @Ringypie . I hope its the same where you are and you're able to have a ramble around with Ringo


It's lovely here. I moved him to his new yard this morning in the beautiful sun. Now trying to get motivated to go back to the previous place to clean out the stable. Ugh!


----------



## SbanR

Ringypie said:


> It's lovely here. I moved him to his new yard this morning in the beautiful sun. Now trying to get motivated to go back to the previous place to clean out the stable. Ugh!


You'll both be happier in the new yard


----------



## lullabydream

Oh @Ringypie just catching up with this thread and so relieved that you will get your op!

Am also hoping Ringy likes his new home too


----------



## Cully

Hoping Ringy has settled in.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just checking in Ringy, hope Ringo is enjoying his new yard and hope you've not had to deal with That Woman when you've been clearing out. 

How's your appetite doing now? Hopefully you're fancying some nice things to nibble...get some calories in before the coming days when you might not fancy much. 

Big loves, Ringy xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just checking in Ringy, hope Ringo is enjoying his new yard and hope you've not had to deal with That Woman when you've been clearing out.
> 
> How's your appetite doing now? Hopefully you're fancying some nice things to nibble...get some calories in before the coming days when you might not fancy much.
> 
> Big loves, Ringy xx


All is good thank you. Ringy is a bit bug eyed but there is a lot more going on at new yard. He'll be fine once he gets in his routine though. Luckily the stupid cow stayed away while we were sorting stuff out although she did walk past and say to hubby 'I don't know why ringy isn't speaking to me but good luck with it all.'  Everyone on the new yard seems lovely, I know half of them anyway. It was so nice not dreading going down there this morning.
My appetite is good - we had bacon sarnies for lunch which were lovely. They were one of the things that weren't really on the menu when I was on chemo as they just didn't taste the same. I do love a bacon sarnie!! I think I've put on all the weight I lost during chemo and although I've been doing some walking I've been careful not to overdo it. I think I'm as ready for the op as I'll ever be.
Again thank you all for the support, I wonder if you know just how much it means?


----------



## popcornsmum

Just catching up and sending all our positive vibes to you for your op. Hope it all goes well and Popcorn sends a purr coz shes being nice lately! X


----------



## Ringypie

popcornsmum said:


> Just catching up and sending all our positive vibes to you for your op. Hope it all goes well and Popcorn sends a purr coz shes being nice lately! X


Thank you!

Had my Covid test today, thank goodness this time the nurse was a bit more gentle and didn't shove the swab so far up my nose - last time it hurt really badly.
I'm trying so hard to stay positive but I'm really wobbling. It's taking a lot of willpower to not have a total breakdown - if I start crying I won't stop.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Had my Covid test today, thank goodness this time the nurse was a bit more gentle and didn't shove the swab so far up my nose - last time it hurt really badly.
> I'm trying so hard to stay positive but I'm really wobbling. It's taking a lot of willpower to not have a total breakdown - if I start crying I won't stop.


Sending big boxer hugs you are so close to the finish line.


----------



## popcornsmum

Ringypie said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Had my Covid test today, thank goodness this time the nurse was a bit more gentle and didn't shove the swab so far up my nose - last time it hurt really badly.
> I'm trying so hard to stay positive but I'm really wobbling. It's taking a lot of willpower to not have a total breakdown - if I start crying I won't stop.


Bless you, how awful that previous nurse sounds. I'm glad it was ok this time! I think that feeling is normal and hope you're home asap back to Ringo and kitties x


----------



## Tiggers

Holding you in my thoughts and prayers Ringy. Bless you xxx


----------



## Jaf

Just popped by to wish you luck for your op. Lots of love from me and my lot. Xx


----------



## ebonycat

Me, my two furry kitty cats & my seven little ratties are thinking of you & sending huge positive vibes for Wednesday.
Also sending heaps of healing vibes for afterwards, hoping you’re able to come home the same day & are able to rest & recuperate 
Don’t forget to take little Ringoberry 

I’m glad you had a gentle nurse this time doing your Covid test. As I had two hospital admissions last year & many visits to Brompton hospital up in London I’ve had many Covid tests & I still really dislike them. It really does depend on if the nurse is gentle or not.

I hope you’ve got in some extra nice food for when you are back home. Things like crackers, bread for toast etc. Things that will tempt you to eat especially if you don’t fancy anything too heavy.

Sending hugs xx


----------



## Sairy

All the best for your op @Ringypie

You will be absolutely fine and this will screw cancer over once and for all. I am sure your wonderful furries will be waiting for cuddles when you return. X


----------



## Charity

Loads of good wishes and love to you @Ringypie, its good you'll be able to come home the same day fingers crossed. Flint, Parsnip and Cosmo will be eagerly waiting to have their favourite lap to sit on when you're ready. We'll be thinking of you xx .


----------



## oliviarussian

Sending good wishes, will be thinking of you x


----------



## ewelsh

@Ringypie You are in my thoughts and prayers for tomorrow. Sending all my love. Xxx


----------



## Ringypie

Just had a call from the unit to confirm I’m still planning on attending. Apparently I’m last on the list so don’t worry if you don’t hear anything until the evening!
I’m scared.


----------



## Tiggers

The strength that has carried you to this point in time will give you the strength you need for the last mile. You've got this xxxxxx


----------



## Cully

My thoughts are with you along with a virtual hand to hold if you need one xx


----------



## Summercat

Sending well wishes for tomorrow. Xx


----------



## ewelsh

Don’t be scared my lovely, turn your thinking around... this last hurdle is a good thing! It’s the last hurdle and it will pass, then you’ll be home with everyone who loves you and you can crack on with your life! Xx


----------



## ForestWomble

Best of luck for tomorrow.


----------



## immum

All the best for tomorrow @Ringypie. You're so strong and positive I'm sure you'll sail through this and be back fighting fit in no time!


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Ringypie best wishes for tomorrow.

Mr and the furries will be thinking of you.


----------



## buffie

Just adding our positive vibes and good luck wishes for your op.
We have furry paws and fingers crossed it all goes well You can do this you are a strong determined lady and you are not going to let this beat you . xx


----------



## lullabydream

Good healing vibes from me and my muttley crew for tomorrow.

You have got this @Ringypie you are going to kick cancer's butt tomorrow!


----------



## MilleD

More well wishes and positive thoughts coming your way for tomorrow @Ringypie .

Don't be scared, you will be in the best hands, doing what is needed. Then onwards and upwards.

Sending hugs xx


----------



## Boxer123

I will be thinking of you tomorrow @Ringypie i am sending positive vibes and boxers kisses.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringy, you will get through this next bit and then you can start to put this all behind you. I am thinking of you and sending love. I know you’re scared, I’m sure that’s normal. Focus on the end goal, being cancer free and spending many more happy years with your beloved xxx


----------



## Orla

Sending love and positive vibes for me and my two. Stay strong. You’ve got this xx


----------



## SbanR

Sending love and strength for tomorrow. Xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Thinking of you lovely lady, you will soon be home with your furries and on to the next step of recovery xx


----------



## Ringypie

Thank you everyone it’s just so hard looking in the mirror and knowing after tomorrow I will never look the same. I feel completely exhausted.


----------



## lymorelynn

Hugs, my lovely, massive hugs xxx


----------



## Milo’s mum

@Ringypie - Stay strong! These are trying times!
Xxx


----------



## Emmasian

All the very very best for tomorrow. You have been so brave and strong through so much. Just this last hurdle now. Will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## ChaosCat

Thinking of you today and sending the best vibes!

Mojo sends you a hug.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m sure you’ve not slept much but sending you all the love and positive vibes I can muster. Love to R as well xxx


----------



## urbantigers

Sending lots of love to you for today. The end is in sight.


----------



## Purplecatlover

Sending lots of love, thoughts and wishes. You’ve got through so much already and this is the last hurdle. You can do it :Happy love Faye and Jasper xxxxx


----------



## SbanR

Thinking of you and wishing you all the best.


----------



## Ringypie

Well Ringoberry, my lucky black cat and I are all waiting. I won’t go to theatre until about 3 so there is going to be a lot of waiting around. The worst thing is I’m hungry already and dying for a cuppa!


----------



## Jojomomo

Sending lots of love and hugs! Hope the next couple of hours go by quickly and you can get your op over and done with xxx


----------



## ChaosCat

Oh dear, that’s a long time to wait, especially on an empty stomach!
Hope you have enough distractions!


----------



## Willsee

Sending you all our good wishes for today love Liz, Willow and Charlie :Cat


----------



## lymorelynn

Hugs and purrs xxx


----------



## Ringypie

Thanks everyone I am longing for a bacon sandwich! Or cake!


----------



## Boxer123

Thinking of you @Ringypie hopefully hubby is on standby with that sarnie for when you get home.


----------



## Charity

You're in our thoughts and sending you a big hug xx


----------



## ForestWomble

Just wanted to let you know you are in my thoughts today, wishing you the best of luck and while it is normal to feel scared, try to concentrate on how great it will feel to have this done and be in your own bed tonight with all your loved ones knowing you're another step closer to beating the beast.

I know he's not a cat, but he is smaller that most, have a cute Bungo to (hopefully) give you a smile


----------



## Ringypie

Thanks everyone Ringoberry and I are still waiting and still hungry!


----------



## buffie

Paws all crossed here that you don't have much longer to wait xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m hoping that you got into surgery at the time planned and that you are as I type in recovery. So much love flying down to you xxx


----------



## cheekyscrip

Clouds will pass and the rainbow will stay!!!
All the best!


----------



## Cully

Hoping you don't feel too wretched and will soon be on your way home.
Warm wishes for a speedy recovery xx


----------



## ewelsh

Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Ringypie

I am awake! Just filled my face with the most delicious sandwich and cake and tea! All went to plan but I may have to stay in overnight just because it’s so late!


----------



## Boxer123

So good to hear from you @Ringypie i am glad you have eaten and are feeling ok was it a bacon sarnie ?


----------



## Cully

Ringypie said:


> I am awake! Just filled my face with the most delicious sandwich and cake and tea! All went to plan but I may have to stay in overnight just because it's so late!


Hope you enjoyed it and it tasted lovely. Bacon sarnie?
Not surprised you have to stay in overnight, it makes sense.
Such a relief the op is over at last for you. I know it's been a cloud hanging over you.
Well done.
Sweet dreams xx


----------



## ewelsh

Well I think staying in overnight will be good. Glad there were no complications. 

Well done brave lady xxxxx


----------



## Ringypie

Chicken mayo sarnie. It was blooming lovely!


----------



## ForestWomble

Glad to hear from you and it went well. 
Sweet dreams and home tomorrow.


----------



## buffie

So pleased to read that all has gone well and that you have been able to enjoy your chicken sarnie .
Onwards and upwards from now on x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah for chicken sammiches! 

Ringy. I don’t know how you’ve done this. You’ve been so incredible. I’m thankful that you are in my virtual life, as you have inspired me so many times these past few months. Much love xxx


----------



## chillminx

Love and hugs hun, and loads of admiration for your courage xxx


----------



## Ringypie

I’m staying in tonight and my battery is getting low so will update in the morning. Thanks for all the love and support everyone xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sleep well xx


----------



## Charity

Great to hear all is well, the worst is behind you now. Very brave and positive lady.. Sleep well tonight  xx


----------



## Ringypie

A lovely HCA has lent me her phone charger so one less thing to worry about!


----------



## GingerNinja

Sweet dreams my lovely, so pleased that this is behind you now xx


----------



## Ringypie

It’s funny... I was so heartbroken at the idea of waking up with only one boob. But I’ve looked at myself and felt nothing apart from relief.
Little Ringoberry is quite excited at the idea of a night in hospital. He’s been charming the nurses!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I hope he’s got a nameband


----------



## SbanR

Sweet dreams. Xx


----------



## lullabydream

Just catching up and so relieved everything has gone well for you today!

You have done it, kicked the big C butt. Meaning you and RingoBerry can keep up that partnership of raising money!


----------



## MilleD

So glad you are feeling much happier now you've had the op. 

Hope you can get back to all the things you love now.

Hugs x


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I hope he's got a nameband


He said they don't make them small enough.... I think it's so they don't know his name if he sneaks off to raid the cake!


----------



## Emmasian

So relieved you are through it and put the other end! Get stuffing those sarnies xx


----------



## Ringypie

So frustrating! I didn’t know I was staying in so I didn’t bring ear plugs and am being serenaded by wheezing and snoring


----------



## Ringypie

Worst nights sleep ever. Some very selfish old women in here. One being awkward and loud all night, another being loudly annoyed at her harrumphing and tossing and turning and throwing herself around in her bed loudly to show her disapproval. The HCA who was looking after us is a true angel though, sweet and kind and managed to keep calm with the obnoxious ones where I would be pushing them out of their beds!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh that’s most pesky Ringy but fingers and paws crossed that you are able to get home early today and can rest up and heal. What a welcome you’ll get (even if you do smell funny from the people hospital!)


----------



## oliviarussian

Hope they don’t keep you hanging round too long before discharging you and you can get home to rest properly and get some furry cuddles xx


----------



## ebonycat

Morning Ringy, I’m so pleased to hear your operation went smoothly & you managed to eat when you woke up.

Sorry about the lack of sleep, hospitals aren’t the best place to try & get any sleep. There’s a lot of selfish people out there.
I hope once you’re able go home & get in your own bed you can rest a lot better, especially with your furry nurses at hand.

Sending love & gentle hugs xx


----------



## MilleD

Ringypie said:


> Worst nights sleep ever. Some very selfish old women in here. One being awkward and loud all night, another being loudly annoyed at her harrumphing and tossing and turning and throwing herself around in her bed loudly to show her disapproval. The HCA who was looking after us is a true angel though, sweet and kind and managed to keep calm with the obnoxious ones where I would be pushing them out of their beds!!


Look on the bright side, your own bed will feel like bliss if you are tired when you get into it.


----------



## Tiggers

So pleased that the procedure is now over for you Ringy. Concentrate now on regaining your strength and returning to 'fighting fitness'.


----------



## Cully

Good morning and welcome to the first day of the rest of your life.
I hope you can get home soon back to all your home comforts. You'll probably have to wait for your Doc to do his rounds.
I bet you'll get a lovely furry welcome.
Well done you:Happy.


----------



## SbanR

I doubt if anyone gets a good night's sleep in hospital without the aid of tablets
Hope you're discharged asap and back home to your devoted nurses and a comfy bed!


----------



## Charity

Morning @Ringypie, well done getting through a noisy night. Hope you get home soon so you can enjoy your comforts and have a well deserved nap xx


----------



## Ringypie

I’m going home as soon as hubby gets here. Seen myself in clothes for the first time, that was quite traumatic! This will take a while to get used.


----------



## MilleD

Ringypie said:


> I'm going home as soon as hubby gets here. Seen myself in clothes for the first time, that was quite traumatic! This will take a while to get used.


I'm sure you'll manage as you've managed all the way through this, with great dignity.

I assume there are solutions you can look at - are you planning on that, or just dealing with it your own way?


----------



## Ringypie

MilleD said:


> I'm sure you'll manage as you've managed all the way through this, with great dignity.
> 
> I assume there are solutions you can look at - are you planning on that, or just dealing with it your own way?


I have prosthetics to put in my bra when I'm healed. I don't want a reconstruction as it's unlikely to be just one operation. They usually have to tweak it a few times. I want to get back to life and not be faffed around with any more than I'd completely necessary!


----------



## ewelsh

Ringypie said:


> I'm going home as soon as hubby gets here. Seen myself in clothes for the first time, that was quite traumatic! This will take a while to get used.


Yes my love it will take time, and time is what you have now for sure, years and years of time ahead of you.

Take your time, allow your self to love the new you again!

We all think you are the super duper tops, of all loveliest bravest lady. X


----------



## MilleD

Ringypie said:


> I have prosthetics to put in my bra when I'm healed. I don't want a reconstruction as it's unlikely to be just one operation. They usually have to tweak it a few times. I want to get back to life and not be faffed around with any more than I'd completely necessary!


I don't blame you. I bet you can't wait to get back to your running etc?

Hope the new yard is going well too.

xx


----------



## Jojomomo

Hope you are home now, on the sofa with your furry nurses! Sending much love and healing vibes xx


----------



## Ringypie

MilleD said:


> I don't blame you. I bet you can't wait to get back to your running etc?
> 
> Hope the new yard is going well too.
> 
> xx


I really can't wait to get back to normality and stop being an invalid!

I'm home at last with tea and my bacon sarnie! He's a good man!


----------



## Purplecatlover

Ringypie said:


> I really can't wait to get back to normality and stop being an invalid!
> 
> I'm home at last with tea and my bacon sarnie! He's a good man!


I'm so glad you're home, well done. You've done so well & you truly are an inspiration. Sending lots of healing vibes & I hope the next few days in recovery treat you well xxx


----------



## immum

So glad it all went well and you are back home. All the best for a swift recovery and return to running and riding.


----------



## Cully

Glad you made it home and had your longed for bacon sarnie. Bet it tasted wonderful.
Take as long as you need to adjust, there's no hurry. Just do everything at your own pace.
Sorry these aren't real, but at least they'll will last
GET WELL SOON


----------



## Boxer123

So glad your home @Ringypie and with your sarnie. What is the recovery length like? I hope mr Flint is on cuddle duty.


----------



## lullabydream

Glad you got home so speedy. 

Great to hear you had your cuppa and sandwich.

Now be kind to yourself and give yourself time to heal; physical and mentally


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank goodness you're home, thank goodness you've had a delicious bacon sarnie and thank goodness the bastard is gone. It will take time to adjust to your new physical self, I know, but you are so strong, you WILL get through this shock and out the other side. You will. Now feet up and rest please xxx


----------



## Ringypie

The bacon sarnie was amazing!! Mind you last night when I woke up they gave me a chicken mayo sandwich and a piece of lemon drizzle cake which tasted like ambrosia, one of the most delicious things I've ever tasted! Think when I've been deprived of food it really gives what I have next a real edge! I was almost crying with delight over the sandwich.
I'm being good and not going down to Ringo this evening although I feel up to attending in a supervisory capacity!
@Boxer123 they said a couple of weeks but I have to listen to my body. I asked about riding and mucking out, worried she was going to tell me nothing like that for months but she said definitely not for 2 weeks but after that time take it easy and see how I get on.
I have a drain in for the next 5-7 days so I can't really do much while that's in place.

The boys are being terribly lazy and are fast asleep upstairs which to be fair is no bad thing as I could do without Parsnip nagging to be picked up, Cosmo demanding wand games or Flint fiddling with my drain!


----------



## Summercat

Ringypie said:


> I really can't wait to get back to normality and stop being an invalid!
> 
> I'm home at last with tea and my bacon sarnie! He's a good man!


Sounds perfect ✨


----------



## Sairy

Glad all went well with the op @Ringypie

Hope you continue to improve and are able to go and see Ringo soon.


----------



## popcornsmum

So glad all went well and you are home and chilling out! Much love to you!


----------



## Ringypie

Well that was a surprise! Nurse rang today to take the reading from my gross drain bottle. Was happy and asked me to come in and have it removed. I was surprised as they had said it would probably be there for 5-7 days but to be fair not much was coming out.
What a yukky experience it was having it removed. It was held in with a stitch which hurt and when she pulled the drain itself out it was the most horrid feeling, felt like she was pulling my insides out!
Still that’s done now and i feel a lot more mobile.
It was a horrid shock seeing myself in the mirror this morning, it’s going to take a long long time to get used to it though. I did cry my eyes out at first but then gave myself a stern talking to and managed to then just look at it and accept it.


----------



## Cully

Ringypie said:


> Well that was a surprise! Nurse rang today to take the reading from my gross drain bottle. Was happy and asked me to come in and have it removed. I was surprised as they had said it would probably be there for 5-7 days but to be fair not much was coming out.
> What a yukky experience it was having it removed. It was held in with a stitch which hurt and when she pulled the drain itself out it was the most horrid feeling, felt like she was pulling my insides out!
> Still that's done now and i feel a lot more mobile.
> It was a horrid shock seeing myself in the mirror this morning, it's going to take a long long time to get used to it though. I did cry my eyes out at first but then gave myself a stern talking to and managed to then just look at it and accept it.


Ooh I had a drain removed from my abdomen after an op and I remember that feeling too. It was like a warm soft rubber worm being pulled out. Didn't hurt so much as made me shudder. Weird feeling.
I expect it will take a while to get used to seeing yourself but you'll get there.
Your comment reminded me of that info commercial on TV where the lady goes back to see the cancer team who once cared for her, and she showed them the scar hidden behind beautiful tattoo's. I felt real admiration for the way she had done what made her feel positive about herself.
You've come a long way driven by need. The rest of your journey can be taken at your own pace.
xx


----------



## cheekyscrip

I am so glad you are on the mend now and all went well.

You are amazing no matter how many boobs you have.
Sending our best vibes xxxx


----------



## Ringypie

I’ve just been to supervise Ringo’s bedtime. Darling darling boy was so gentle with me, I was careful too just in case but I honestly think he knows and was looking after me. Love him so much!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Cully said:


> Your comment reminded me of that info commercial on TV where the lady goes back to see the cancer team who once cared for her, and she showed them the scar hidden behind beautiful tattoo's. I felt real admiration for the way she had done what made her feel positive about herself.
> You've come a long way driven by need. The rest of your journey can be taken at your own pace.
> xx


I've seen that commercial too - there are some really amazing tattoos here

https://breastcancernow.org/informa...MIqaWn59TB7gIVBWHmCh2CPwg4EAAYASAAEgKWZvD_BwE

@Ringypie perhaps one of Ringo or the cats ??


----------



## Ringypie

Bertie'sMum said:


> I've seen that commercial too - there are some really amazing tattoos here
> 
> https://breastcancernow.org/informa...MIqaWn59TB7gIVBWHmCh2CPwg4EAAYASAAEgKWZvD_BwE
> 
> @Ringypie perhaps one of Ringo or the cats ??


Some of the designs I've seen are really lovely. I don't think it's for me, I'm not a big fan of tattoos. I understand why people have them and they look lovely on them though!


----------



## Boxer123

I'm glad you have been able to get out @Ringypie you really are so resilient. Give yourself time to grieve. It is a big change you are allowed to be sad.


----------



## Emmasian

You are so strong, I admire you so much for how brave you have been. Do take care to rest and not overdo it though so you can heal properly. Would you be allowed to take arnica? Xx


----------



## SbanR

You are so brave, a shining example for us all.
Another vote for Arnica.


----------



## Ringypie

Emmasian said:


> You are so strong, I admire you so much for how brave you have been. Do take care to rest and not overdo it though so you can heal properly. Would you be allowed to take arnica? Xx


I don't know about the arnica. It's a good thought though but by the time the weekend is gone and I can ask it might be a little late??


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good stuff that the drain is out already, Ringy. I always really disliked removing them, as I knew it was uncomfortable for the patient. At least we had entonox if it was needed (and it sometimes was). 

Brilliant you’ve been to see Ringo, too. Of course he was gentle, he knows what you’re going through I reckon. 

I’m hoping you wake up feeling rested after a sleep without a drain in. Big loves xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good stuff that the drain is out already, Ringy. I always really disliked removing them, as I knew it was uncomfortable for the patient. At least we had entonox if it was needed (and it sometimes was).
> 
> Brilliant you've been to see Ringo, too. Of course he was gentle, he knows what you're going through I reckon.
> 
> I'm hoping you wake up feeling rested after a sleep without a drain in. Big loves xx


I had a lovely sleep! Was awake at 7 so I've been down to supervise hubby mucking out and had more ringy cuddles. It's hard making myself be sensible and not crack on and do things!! I was itching to sweep the yard!


----------



## ewelsh

Morning

Glad you had a good sleep. No picking up tools just yet young lady. Just enjoy cuddling Ringy and sitting down. ( very hard I know when your an active person ) xxxx


----------



## ewelsh

Here's a joke for you @Ringypie

And God promised men, that good and obedient wives would be found in all corners of the world.
Then he made the world round....and laughed and laughed and laughed


----------



## Ringypie

ewelsh said:


> Here's a joke for you @Ringypie
> 
> And God promised men, that good and obedient wives would be found in all corners of the world.
> Then he made the world round....and laughed and laughed and laughed


Oh that's funny!! I was a bit naughty and filled Ringy's haynet - but it's not massively heavy and I carried it with my good arm


----------



## Cully

Take it easy. I know you're itching to get on with things but go slowly and let others help. You don't want any setbacks, not now.
So pleased to hear Ringo was so gentle with you. He's a wonderful friend.
Take care.


----------



## Charity

Yes, take it easy @Ringypie, there's lots of time to do all the things you want when you're stronger. Be a good girl


----------



## Ringypie

What a miserable day it’s been here. The weather really does affect my mood, been feeling rather teary today. 
On a positive note I had a lovely chat on the phone with my mum and have spent ages on my jigsaw. Then had a bath (don’t trust the ‘waterproof’ dressing will stay on in the shower) and the highlight of the weekend.... a clean pair of anti embolism stockings!! Not sure how long I have to wear the attractive things for, they were a bit vague when I asked. Apparently when I’m back mobile again.... well I’ve been down to Ringo both ends of the day pottering around the yard so I wonder if that counts. It’s a shame it was so wet today otherwise we would have gone for a gentle walk (on foot I mean not on Ringo!).


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> What a miserable day it's been here. The weather really does affect my mood, been feeling rather teary today.
> On a positive note I had a lovely chat on the phone with my mum and have spent ages on my jigsaw. Then had a bath (don't trust the 'waterproof' dressing will stay on in the shower) and the highlight of the weekend.... a clean pair of anti embolism stockings!! Not sure how long I have to wear the attractive things for, they were a bit vague when I asked. Apparently when I'm back mobile again.... well I've been down to Ringo both ends of the day pottering around the yard so I wonder if that counts. It's a shame it was so wet today otherwise we would have gone for a gentle walk (on foot I mean not on Ringo!).


The weather certainly does make an impact. I bet it was lovely to see Ringo. Sounds like you are making good progress towards your recovery.


----------



## ewelsh

Indeed the weather affects most of us more than we realise,

@Ringypie have you noticed how the nights are getting lighter, yipppppeeee Spring is on its way, which is great for you, by the time those sexy stockings are off and your mobile again, you will have spring bulbs to look at, bluer skies, swaying daffodils, pussywillow, lambs frolicking, most importantly Ringy to ride and you can both enjoy this precious time of the year together.

exciting times ahead xxx


----------



## Ringypie

Well at least it isn’t raining today! I’ve already been down to Ringo, now having a cuppa and trying to do some of my jigsaw. If the weather stays ok we are going to walk down to bring Ringo in at lunchtime (he’s dropped some weight from the excitement of the move, and there isn’t a lot of nutrition in the grass at the moment so want him in and munching for a bit longer). Really looking forward to going for a walk, think it will make me feel loads better!


----------



## ewelsh

I hope it stays dry for your walk. Happy munching Ringie


----------



## MilleD

Ringypie said:


> Well at least it isn't raining today! I've already been down to Ringo, now having a cuppa and trying to do some of my jigsaw. If the weather stays ok we are going to walk down to bring Ringo in at lunchtime (he's dropped some weight from the excitement of the move, and there isn't a lot of nutrition in the grass at the moment so want him in and munching for a bit longer). Really looking forward to going for a walk, think it will make me feel loads better!


Have a lovely walk, hope the sun shines for you. It's quite bright here and it makes such a difference to your mood. xx


----------



## Ringypie

It was misty rain but we went anyway. Lovely to get out but my gosh I’m weak! Just under a mile and a quarter and that was plenty for me.
Then tears when we got home. I’ve been lucky enough to keep my eyelashes and eyebrows but my brows in particular have gone rather sparse. They are GROWING again!!! I am so so happy. That means the hair on my head should start growing again so I’ll be able to wash and dry frequently it without the worry of it all falling out!


----------



## Boxer123

Glad you got out @Ringypie and good news about your brows. Sounds like your recovery is going in the right direction.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Glad you got out @Ringypie and good news about your brows. Sounds like your recovery is going in the right direction.


So far so good thank goodness!
I'm so emotional at the moment. Finding this lockdown so so hard on top of everything else. Just missing the little things like my friends and little trips out for tea and cake


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Don't forget Ringy that after having a GA, people can be quite emotional and tearful for about a week. Trips out for tea and cake would be good...and they will still be there xx


----------



## Boxer123

I agree and you have had major surgery. This lock down is very depressing hopefully we will turn a corner in spring.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Don't forget Ringy that after having a GA, people can be quite emotional and tearful for about a week. Trips out for tea and cake would be good...and they will still be there xx


That could be it because I am randomly turning into a water feature from time to time over nothing!


----------



## Sairy

Ringypie said:


> That could be it because I am randomly turning into a water feature from time to time over nothing!


Ooh I'm looking for a water feature in my garden - fancy standing in it?

Big hugs to you though xxx


----------



## Ringypie

Sairy said:


> Ooh I'm looking for a water feature in my garden - fancy standing in it?
> 
> Big hugs to you though xxx


Haha depends on whether you want your garden to turn into a bog!!


----------



## Sairy

Ringypie said:


> Haha depends on whether you want your garden to turn into a bog!!


Bogs don't scare me! The cats probably wouldn't be too impressed, but they never are!


----------



## Ringypie

Sairy said:


> Bogs don't scare me! The cats probably wouldn't be too impressed, but they never are!


You could make a nice bog garden 
Been for another walk today. I can't believe it's a week tomorrow that I had my op. Where has the time gone?


----------



## Cully

A week already!
Glad you had a nice walk. How are you feeling now? A bit more positive and a wee bit less tearful I hope. It's still early days so don't expect too much of yourself.


----------



## cheekyscrip

Just hugs...

The spring is round the corner...


----------



## Ringypie

Cully said:


> A week already!
> Glad you had a nice walk. How are you feeling now? A bit more positive and a wee bit less tearful I hope. It's still early days so don't expect too much of yourself.


Think it's the anaesthetic and the crappy weather making me teary. Just so fed up with lockdown, same as everyone really. Coped with the last one by running a lot but obviously can't do that this time!


----------



## Ringypie

cheekyscrip said:


> View attachment 461599
> Just hugs...
> 
> The spring is round the corner...


Beautiful! Let's hope it won't be too long!


----------



## Cully

Ringypie said:


> Think it's the anaesthetic and the crappy weather making me teary. Just so fed up with lockdown, same as everyone really. Coped with the last one by running a lot but obviously can't do that this time!


I think this lockdown is the hardest, for me anyway. I'm tired of not being able to see anyone, plus this time it seems we're allowed to do even less. You're right though, it's bugging everyone and we're all getting a bit stir crazy now.
Spring is around the corner so we have that to look forward to, plus some warm weather to enjoy. Thank goodness for vitaminD3 making up for lack of sunshine. A few more weeks and you'll be able to get back to some gentle running once you've healed and can do it without hurting yourself. And a bit of gentle trotting.:Happy


----------



## Monty&Theo

Have a Monty!


----------



## chillminx

Monty&Theo said:


> Have a Monty!


Aww, cute!


----------



## Monty&Theo

Theo goes rawr!


----------



## Ringypie

Monty&Theo said:


> Theo goes rawr!


Aww they are both beautiful!


----------



## Ringypie

Today it's Parsnip's turn on nurse duty! He's particularly pleased as I have a hot water bottle so he's cuddled up to that too!








The sun is shining today which is just lovely! Hoping to get out for a slightly longer walk today if all goes to plan. I had a lovely long phone call with one of my friends just now, it's the little things like that that are so appreciated at the moment!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good boy Parsnip...keep snuggled up on that hottie with your Human  

Hurry slowly, Ringy xx


----------



## Charity

Good boy Parsnip, your Mum comes in very handy doesn't she, though he probably thinks you've made the bottle just for him . Glad you're having a good day xx


----------



## Cully

Ringypie said:


> Today it's Parsnip's turn on nurse duty! He's particularly pleased as I have a hot water bottle so he's cuddled up to that too!
> View attachment 461631
> 
> The sun is shining today which is just lovely! Hoping to get out for a slightly longer walk today if all goes to plan. I had a lovely long phone call with one of my friends just now, it's the little things like that that are so appreciated at the moment!


It's true, it _is_ good to talk.
Parnips not daft. He knows a hot water bottle is a perk of the job!
Hope you get a nice walk and the rain keeps away.


----------



## Ringypie

It was just beautiful... the sun shone, we walked down to give Ringo his lunch then carried on a bit further around the village. Had to be sensible and turn for home when I really would have liked to keep going.
I can’t believe it’s a week ago that I was waking up from surgery!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's crazy isn't it? How fast a week goes by and how rapid your recovery is too. I'm glad you had a lovely walk


----------



## ForestWomble

I'm pleased to hear you are doing well.


----------



## Ringypie

That’s the next lot of antibody treatment done and the dressing off. Healed really well which is a relief!!
And some good news!! I’m having my Covid jab on Monday!


----------



## SbanR

A day to look forward to @Ringypie 
I'm booked in for Saturday.


----------



## ewelsh

Wonderful news your healing so quickly! Monday’s jab will be a relief too x


----------



## Charity

Glad all is good and you're healing well.

I had my vaccination yesterday at my doctors, just got a sore arm today but its a relief to have it done. Only downside was I had to queue outside for half an hour in pouring rain. :Wacky


----------



## Cully

Charity said:


> Glad all is good and you're healing well.
> 
> I had my vaccination yesterday at my doctors, just got a sore arm today but its a relief to have it done. Only downside was I had to queue outside for half an hour in pouring rain. :Wacky


Like only for the fact you've had your first jab. Yay!
There's a new vaccination centre open here which is the old Debenham building. The first week it was like a cattle market with no real queueing system but is a lot more organised now according to my friend who's just had hers. Teething problems I expect as it was opened quite quickly after it was revealed Maidstone has the SA variant. 
What with that and all the trouble with asylum seekers at Napier Barracks, it's too close for comfort.


----------



## Ringypie

Beautiful sunshine this morning so I organised to go for a walk with a friend from the running club (she and her husband have chosen to shield as they are very competitive runners and are so concerned about long term effects of Covid on their lungs they aren't prepared to take any risks so I felt safe to meet her). Typically it decided to rain for most of our walk. It was just lovely though - I haven't had a walk with anyone apart from hubby for so long.
Then this afternoon I thought I would settle down to do my jigsaw.....







He's so naughty! When I told him to stop stealing pieces he rolled around instead.


----------



## ewelsh

Best jigsaw I have ever seen


----------



## Ringypie

ewelsh said:


> Best jigsaw I have ever seen


Naughtiest most opinionated jigsaw!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Lorks, Ringy, that's a LOT of sky!!!!!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Lorks, Ringy, that's a LOT of sky!!!!!


It wasn't too difficult.... I've been averaging one 1000 piece jigsaw every 2.5 days since my op!


----------



## ebonycat

Ringypie said:


> Beautiful sunshine this morning so I organised to go for a walk with a friend from the running club (she and her husband have chosen to shield as they are very competitive runners and are so concerned about long term effects of Covid on their lungs they aren't prepared to take any risks so I felt safe to meet her). Typically it decided to rain for most of our walk. It was just lovely though - I haven't had a walk with anyone apart from hubby for so long.
> Then this afternoon I thought I would settle down to do my jigsaw.....
> View attachment 461740
> He's so naughty! When I told him to stop stealing pieces he rolled around instead.


Oh this is fabulous  Parsnip you are too adorable :Kiss
I LOVE doing jigsaw's but what Parsnip is doing there that is what Alfie the terror does, EVERY TIME, he also runs off with pieces & tries to eat them as well 

I'm glad you had a lovely walk with your running friend, but sorry it rained xx


----------



## ebonycat

Ringypie said:


> It wasn't too difficult.... I've been averaging one 1000 piece jigsaw every 2.5 days since my op!


Wow that's fantastic & I thought I was good at completing jigsaw puzzles.

I go through moment's of not doing any for months then I get my travel board out & complete about five or six one after the other.


----------



## Ringypie

ebonycat said:


> Wow that's fantastic & I thought I was good at completing jigsaw puzzles.
> 
> I go through moment's of not doing any for months then I get my travel board out & complete about five or six one after the other.


I've had nothing else to do apart from drink tea and do jigsaws between visits to Ringo!! I'm limited what I can do so making myself rest and heal and jigsaws are amazing to pass the time!


----------



## ebonycat

Ringypie said:


> I've had nothing else to do apart from drink tea and do jigsaws between visits to Ringo!! I'm limited what I can do so making myself rest and heal and jigsaws are amazing to pass the time!


I've always turned to doing puzzles when I've needed to rest & relax.
They've always helped me.
They get you to focus on something else, take your mind off other things & I love the feeling you get when you complete it, so much so that I can't brake them up straight away  have to keep looking at it for a couple of days then start a new one.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’ve not done one in a while...might do one soon. Mind you, Someone Who Shall Not Be Named likes to break up the edges...


----------



## Cully

ebonycat said:


> I've always turned to doing puzzles when I've needed to rest & relax.
> They've always helped me.
> They get you to focus on something else, take your mind off other things & I love the feeling you get when you complete it, so much so that I can't brake them up straight away  have to keep looking at it for a couple of days then start a new one.


I used to do a lot of jigsaw's and always seemed to have one on the go. I hated breaking them up, so mounted any favourites on a big card and hung them on my wall.
I rarely do them now as Misty insists on sitting on them and moving the pieces around. Or using them as a springboard as she leaps around.


----------



## Ringypie

Beautiful sun this morning so once Ringo was sorted and in the field I went out for a lovely walk. Did nearly 4 miles which was nice, I'm feeling stronger every day. We are so lucky to have this on our doorstep!








Then this afternoon I thought of better be sensible and rest so time to do more jigsaw.... meanwhile the siameses were most upset that the sun had gone in ruining their plan to sleep in the porch for the afternoon so of course it was my fault!


----------



## Charity

Ringypie said:


> Beautiful sun this morning so once Ringo was sorted and in the field I went out for a lovely walk. Did nearly 4 miles which was nice, I'm feeling stronger every day. We are so lucky to have this on our doorstep!
> View attachment 461820
> 
> Then this afternoon I thought of better be sensible and rest so time to do more jigsaw.... meanwhile the siameses were most upset that the sun had gone in ruining their plan to sleep in the porch for the afternoon so of course it was my fault!
> View attachment 461821


What a stunning view, that couldn't fail to make you feel better. Glad you feel stronger every day xx


----------



## Ringypie

I feel broken. Spoke to the oncologist. It wasn’t dead. Apparently they’ve removed it with clear margins but I have to have a targeted chemo drug along with the herceptin in case it’s anywhere else in my body. Apparently it shouldn’t make me feel too unwell but I am absolutely gutted and frightened. Why couldn’t it have killed it?


----------



## Boxer123

So sorry @Ringypie what a bloody kick in the teeth for you. Pee off cancer. How long is the next round of treatment? I hope you are ok x


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> So sorry @Ringypie what a bloody kick in the teeth for you. Pee off cancer. How long is the next round of treatment? I hope you are ok x


Through until September. Why can't it just bog off?


----------



## ewelsh

Oh for goodness sake, what on earth can I say about that.....apart from b**** **ll

well clear margins are excellent, try try to focus on that. I agree you must be fed up with medication but better they are being super cautious. So glad you won’t have nasty side affects, you have gone through so much it does seem so unfair. Xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Oh Ringy, what awful news  It's so unfair 
Sending you all my love as always. Stay strong, lovely lady. You deserve so much better than this xxx


----------



## Charity

I'm sorry you've had this news @Ringypie, what an absolute pggin' pain. :Banghead Someone else I know has been told the same so, as @ewelsh says, they are being very cautious.


----------



## Ringypie

Thanks everyone. I knew it was likely that I would have to have the herceptin treatment through until September but this is a slightly different treatment with it. I’m just so afraid of it making me feel ill again. And so frightened for the future. I want to be out there doing things in case I don’t get a chance to in years to come but Covid means I can’t.


----------



## ewelsh

6 months of this drug WILL give you the rest of your life my love. It is cruel and very unfair you have to have this on top....
shame you can’t go and kick someone.


I hope they are offering you counselling therapy for all this xxxxx


I wish I could give you a big hug ((())))


----------



## Jojomomo

Oh no, so sorry to hear that Ringy  I know it's easy for me to say, but try to focus on the positives - the clear margins and the fact that the chemo will be target, hopefully with less side effects. Sending love xxx


----------



## Cully

Well that's a pain in the you know what!!
Picking up on what Emma said about counselling and, sorry if it's already been mentioned, but have you had any chats with Macmillan nurses. They have so much experience to draw on, it could be helpful.
I know September seems a long time, but it's not really. This next round of treatment should blast the bu**er for good, so you try and be patient for a while longer. It'll be worth it.


----------



## MilleD

I'm so sorry to hear the latest news, that's absolutely shit for you.

I know that Covid is making things ten times worse because you want to do things as well.

Hopefully the extra meds will extinguish it for good this time (if it needs it). Sending you huge virtual hugs, I can't imagine how difficult this is. 

Is there anyone that you can speak to that can take you through the extra treatment to tell you what to expect?

xxx


----------



## Boxer123

@Ringypie  I am sure it is a huge disappointment is there anyone you can speak to about the side effects ?


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Ringypie keep being brave, you'll kick butt yet again because you are brave and strong.

Oh, and it's on to be worried and sacred just make sure you talk about it x


----------



## Ringypie

I have a Macmillan nurse who rings me every couple of weeks and I am on the waiting list for counselling. 
I was expecting the herceptin to carry on until September but it’s just thrown me that it now has the targeted chemo added.... however apparently it’s a new drug that was only passed for bc in June according to a lady on Facebook who is having it, she also said she hasn’t had any side effects. Perhaps that is why they didn’t mention it before, because it’s new? It just sends me into a panic worrying whether things are worse than they are telling me...


----------



## lullabydream

Oh @Ringypie absolutely devastated for you.

However, everyone knows you are the type of person that when life gives you lemons you make lemonade. So I know these next 6 months are going to fly by. You are going to inspire others, and with Flint, Cosmo, Parsnip and Ringy by your side. Plus your amazing OH, you have got this girl. Covid or not, you are going to live and love like never before.


----------



## Ringypie

lullabydream said:


> Oh @Ringypie absolutely devastated for you.
> 
> However, everyone knows you are the type of person that when life gives you lemons you make lemonade. So I know these next 6 months are going to fly by. You are going to inspire others, and with Flint, Cosmo, Parsnip and Ringy by your side. Plus your amazing OH, you have got this girl. Covid or not, you are going to live and love like never before.


I'm making lemon drizzle cake my favourite!! 
I don't think the oncologist is necessarily the best person to give this kind of info if I'm being honest. I seem to remember last time she left me feeling very flat but the consultant tells things in a better way and there is a breast nurse in the room too to help answer any questions.


----------



## lullabydream

Ringypie said:


> I'm making lemon drizzle cake my favourite!!
> I don't think the oncologist is necessarily the best person to give this kind of info if I'm being honest. I seem to remember last time she left me feeling very flat but the consultant tells things in a better way and there is a breast nurse in the room too to help answer any questions.


I do wonder why some people are in the medical profession going from my experience.

Hopefully when you feel like you have had a normal conversation, with somebody. You know the plan better in your mind. Even if the plan is the same, the shock today of course is horrendous.

Look at your spirit @Ringypie bad news, oh well am baking a cake.. See you are made of bloody good stuff. Love it in you! We are all admiring it. It wouldn't surprise us if you a RingoBerry found something to do in these 6 months! As that's you, you just like to keep giving.

Anyway enjoy your cake!


----------



## Ringypie

lullabydream said:


> I do wonder why some people are in the medical profession going from my experience.
> 
> Hopefully when you feel like you have had a normal conversation, with somebody. You know the plan better in your mind. Even if the plan is the same, the shock today of course is horrendous.
> 
> Look at your spirit @Ringypie bad news, oh well am baking a cake.. See you are made of bloody good stuff. Love it in you! We are all admiring it. It wouldn't surprise us if you a RingoBerry found something to do in these 6 months! As that's you, you just like to keep giving.
> 
> Anyway enjoy your cake!


Well apparently I will be ok to start running so Ringoberry has told me I'm getting out there as soon as the boob has healed.... he does have a plan in the pipeline for September but until it's official I can't say too much.... 
Also an awfully long time ago we managed to get places for Giants Head marathon which is in June.... If it goes ahead Ringoberry has told me we are going to do it, even if we plod along at the back with the tail walker.
I can't let this take away the bits of me that make me me.


----------



## cheekyscrip

So sorry about the setback, but our vibes will go all the way!!! 
Lots and lots of love. Little rainbows...


----------



## popcornsmum

I'm so sorry to read this but you're a fighter and will fight this to get it gone! Sending you love and all the positive vibes and am sure you will get over this hurdle just as you have got through the last few months. X


----------



## ForestWomble

I am so sorry Ringy.

Try not to worry that they aren't telling you everything, from my experience they tend to give worst case and sometimes best case scenarios, the worst case frightens you silly and then hopefully you get anything but, making you feel relieved that you didn't get worse case.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh bollocks  I'm feeling very sweary now - piss off bastard cancer. 

I am thankful that 1) they removed it with good clear margins 2) that there is a new drug which will help kick it's arse 3) that you are so fit, so you can get through this and out the other side in good nick, ready to do all the things you want to do. 

I am gutted for you and R. Absolutely gutted. If you need ANYTHING at all, please ask. How I wish there was no Covid so I could pop down to go for a walk or a run with you. Much love. I'm off to swear some more xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh bollocks  I'm feeling very sweary now - piss off bastard cancer.
> 
> I am thankful that 1) they removed it with good clear margins 2) that there is a new drug which will help kick it's arse 3) that you are so fit, so you can get through this and out the other side in good nick, ready to do all the things you want to do.
> 
> I am gutted for you and R. Absolutely gutted. If you need ANYTHING at all, please ask. How I wish there was no Covid so I could pop down to go for a walk or a run with you. Much love. I'm off to swear some more xx


Aw thank you. It's the unknown that scares me... this treatment is for any cells which may have set up camp elsewhere in my body. And the idea it could still be there terrifies me. And how no one can tell whether it is or not. 
I would really, really love to take you for a run round our beautiful lanes xx


----------



## ebonycat

Oh bugger, I’m so upset hearing your news.
But as others have said you WILL beat this, you WILL kick cancers arse & do you know how we all know this? Because you have fighting spirit inside of you.
All through this cancer journey you’ve proved time & time again how strong you are, how if you get knocked down you pull yourself up again.
Not only do you do this for yourself, you fight these battles for others too.
Just look what you did over Christmas, you could have easily sat back & had time for yourself but no, that’s not who you are. You put out a message of support, hope & looking positive to our future.
Your love, fighting spirit & support helped get me through such an awful time in my journey for better health & I’ll never forget that.
You’re such a wonderful, warm, kind, caring, lovely lady.
We are all behind you, every step of the way.
Sending you much love, support & a huge virtual hug.

I hope Flint, Parsnip (Parsnip stop back chatting your mama!!), Cosmo & darling Ringo are giving you extra hugs xx


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh bollocks  I'm feeling very sweary now - piss off bastard cancer.
> 
> I am thankful that 1) they removed it with good clear margins 2) that there is a new drug which will help kick it's arse 3) that you are so fit, so you can get through this and out the other side in good nick, ready to do all the things you want to do.
> 
> I am gutted for you and R. Absolutely gutted. If you need ANYTHING at all, please ask. How I wish there was no Covid so I could pop down to go for a walk or a run with you. Much love. I'm off to swear some more xx


Mrs F.. You swearing oh my gawd. 
We need more spirit like that from you to help any bits of cancer piss off for good!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

lullabydream said:


> Mrs F.. You swearing oh my gawd.
> We need more spirit like that from you to help any bits of cancer piss off for good!!


Sorry for my sweary outburst. Hope nobody was offended, I'm just so "gggrrrrrrr" about it for Ringy.


----------



## SbanR

I'm sorry you've had this upsetting news but like everyone I know you're such a strong woman. Now you've had a chance to sleep on it you're getting on with your life.
Sending lots of love and support. September seems a long way off but it'll hopefully see an end to this nightmare.


----------



## Boxer123

How are you feeling today @Ringypie x


----------



## Ringypie

Thanks everyone a bit less teary today. Trying to think positive and that this treatment is a good thing as hopefully it’ll mop up any horrid cells that have dared to escape... it’s so hard though.
I am so grateful to you all for all the friendship and love xx


----------



## ewelsh

That's the way forward, positive strong thinking, your a true fighter so a daily does of medication is a blip... so get your super woman pants on and fight the blasted thing.

You are OUR super woman Lins xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I hope you’ve had a good day today Ringy and have been able to get out for a little walk despite the cold weather. I trust your furry nurses are looking after you xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I hope you've had a good day today Ringy and have been able to get out for a little walk despite the cold weather. I trust your furry nurses are looking after you xx


I have thank you. I'm back at work (from my kitchen table) so it was a quick cold 2 miles down to tuck ringy up in bed then a bit further round the village to feel like a proper walk. The 3 furries have been very loving and Parsnip 'helped' by sitting next to the computer making Siamese noises when I was on the phone.


----------



## Ringypie

Yahhh! Take that you barsteward!!! Never take what oncology say as gospel. An excellent response to the chemo. Literally tiny dots left. All removed with clear margins and the kadcyla is new treatment for patients who have had a really good response to chemo!


----------



## ewelsh

WOW @Ringypie that is fantastic. I am so pleased for you xxx

Now do you want me to go and slap that oncologist for you, or do you want to. X


----------



## Ringypie

ewelsh said:


> WOW @Ringypie that is fantastic. I am so pleased for you xxx
> 
> Now do you want me to go and slap that oncologist for you, or do you want to. X


I think there's a queue of people wanting to give her a slap! All she needed to say was that I'd had a really good response to the treatment. I did say to the nurse that the oncologist had left me feeling like the chemo had done nothing.


----------



## ChaosCat

Brilliant news! So happy for you!


----------



## ewelsh

A queue to slap her, says it all 




My Aunt is now a retired consultant, she has no filter or thought about how her words come across. I think a few consultants can be like this after years and years at the top of their profession....it’s time for yours to retire I think.


I am still going to slap her for you x


----------



## lymorelynn

Excellent news . Your oncologist is obviously a glass half empty kind of person. I'm not surprised there's a queue to slap her. Don't they realise the effect their words have on someone who is already feeling vulnerable


----------



## Ringypie

ewelsh said:


> A queue to slap her, says it all
> 
> My Aunt is now a retired consultant, she has no filter or thought about how her words come across. I think a few consultants can be like this after years and years at the top of their profession....it's time for yours to retire I think.
> 
> I am still going to slap her for you x


To be fair my consultant was lovely, when I asked questions she explained in simple terms that I could understand. It was the oncologist who wasn't great. I'm guessing she's one of those really intelligent people who is amazing at the science but somewhat lacking in people skills....


----------



## Ringypie

lymorelynn said:


> Excellent news . Your oncologist is obviously a glass half empty kind of person. I'm not surprised there's a queue to slap her. Don't they realise the effect their words have on someone who is already feeling vulnerable


I said that to the nurse. I think she might say something about it because I've spent the last week feeling like it was bad news and I need to be prepared that I may only have a few healthy years left. Whereas the consultant was talking about there being no evidence of cancer left in my body and this is to make sure it stays that way so I can enjoy many more years to come.


----------



## Charity

Really glad you're getting back to sort of normality @Ringypie, well done. Honestly, how some people actually get jobs as doctors etc. when they have no bedside manner amazes me.


----------



## MilleD

That's great news.

But imagine giving you that impression! Two totally different pieces of info!

I know they are busy, but scaring the shit out of people is not the business they are in


----------



## immum

Brilliant news @Ringypie! Well done.


----------



## ForestWomble

Fantastic news


----------



## Cully

So very pleased and relieved for you. 
I've heard of good cop bad cop but.....
No more nightmares, just happy dreams.


----------



## cheekyscrip

Very good news!!!
So to celebrate a bit of sunset and a few sprigs of new freesias...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah! Such great news Ringy, I’m delighted for you and R xxxx


----------



## Ringypie

cheekyscrip said:


> View attachment 462752
> View attachment 462753
> Very good news!!!
> So to celebrate a bit of sunset and a few sprigs of new freesias...


Beautiful thank you!


----------



## Jojomomo

That is great news but shame you had to worry for a week... I agree that some doctors just aren't good at communicating with patients/relatives, despite it being a crucial part of the job. 

Anyway, onwards and upwards! Xx


----------



## Ringypie

Well having healed pretty well I managed to go for a run and a ride last weekend which was just lovely!
Today was my first lot of the new treatment. What a faff it was... the pharmacy hadn’t delivered it to the ward so I had to wait 2.5 hours for it to arrive!!! Then because it was the first time they had to put it in slowly in case of allergic reaction and then had to have a long saline flush while they monitored me. All fine no bad reactions but it was almost 6pm before I got home. 
The chemo nurses said that the treatment is usually well tolerated but it might make me a little tired and achy. I really hope that’s all I get!


----------



## Rafa

I had Herceptin every three weeks for twelve months.

I had no side effects whatsoever from it. It doesn't make you ill.

They may want to do heart echoes, as Herceptin can cause cardiac issues, but that's unlikely and they will monitor you.

Herceptin is an amazing treatment and well worth it. Your tumour must have been HER2 Positive. That kind of tumour gives off small proteins which go into your bloodstream. The Herceptin literally intercepts and kills them, (hence the name).


----------



## Ringypie

Rafa said:


> I had Herceptin every three weeks for twelve months.
> 
> I had no side effects whatsoever from it. It doesn't make you ill.
> 
> They may want to do heart echoes, as Herceptin can cause cardiac issues, but that's unlikely and they will monitor you.
> 
> Herceptin is an amazing treatment and well worth it. Your tumour must have been HER2 Positive. That kind of tumour gives off small proteins which go into your bloodstream. The Herceptin literally intercepts and kills them, (hence the name).


I've had 8 cycles of herceptin & pertuzimab along with 6 cycles of chemo last year. The 2 cycles of just H&P have been wonderful, no side effects at all. Unfortunately it hadn't killed all the bad cells which is why I have to have this new treatment which is a chemo drug tagged onto the herceptin. Really hoping it will get rid of anything lingering elsewhere!!
I've had 2 echos done, so far so good, next one is next week so fingers crossed!

How long ago did you have your treatment? I hope it's well and truly kicked it for you.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh gosh Ringy, that’s a long day  I guess it was the new drug that threw them? Paws and fingers and toes all crossed for no serious side effects for you.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh gosh Ringy, that's a long day  I guess it was the new drug that threw them? Paws and fingers and toes all crossed for no serious side effects for you.


Apparently it's terribly expensive and has to be mixed up specially for me.... something like £6k per treatment  and for some reason only certain porters are allowed to get it from the pharmacy and bring it to the ward... it took nearly 2 hours to get it from the pharmacy to the ward! I did offer to go and get it myself!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You’re worth every penny


----------



## ewelsh

And more! X


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> You're worth every penny





ewelsh said:


> And more! X


Awww


----------



## Rafa

Ringypie said:


> How long ago did you have your treatment?


I had my treatment between November 2012 and February 2014.

I'm fine now though and I'm sure you will be too.


----------



## Ringypie

Rafa said:


> I had my treatment between November 2012 and February 2014.
> 
> I'm fine now though and I'm sure you will be too.


Thank you it's hell isn't it!


----------



## Boxer123

Two hours gosh did unicorns bring it down ? As others have said you are worth every penny ! I hope you have no side effects and continue on your recovery.


----------



## Rafa

Ringypie said:


> Thank you it's hell isn't it!


It is hell.

It literally takes over your entire life and you really end up believing you'll never be normal again.

You will though.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Two hours gosh did unicorns bring it down ? As others have said you are worth every penny ! I hope you have no side effects and continue on your recovery.


I think they had to wait for a particularly sparkly unicorn with sky blue hooves to pick it up. Apparently only certain porters were allowed to collect it - I did offer to go myself!


----------



## Ringypie

Rafa said:


> It is hell.
> 
> It literally takes over your entire life and you really end up believing you'll never be normal again.
> 
> You will though.


That's exactly how I feel along with having had to confront my own mortality, not something I expected to have to think about for another 30 years. I try to be strong but under it all my heart is broken.


----------



## Rafa

It's a nightmare really.

When you're an active person and not accustomed to relying on others, it's hard not being able to do all you could normally.

As you say, you're living with the fact that you have the worst of diseases, your life is completely dominated by hospital appointments and treatments, you have the shock of it and all while you're at a really low ebb.

I remember thinking "what the hell happened"? I wanted my life back - to be able to walk my own dogs and care for my horse.

It is hard to believe you will ever feel your old self again, but, you will.


----------



## cheekyscrip

Just hugs and a few spring crocuses.


----------



## Ringypie

cheekyscrip said:


> View attachment 463395
> View attachment 463396
> Just hugs and a few spring crocuses.


Beautiful thank you


----------



## Ringypie

Well so far so good! I’ve exercised Ringo and been for a 10k run over the weekend! It’s been truly beautiful, sunny and warm. Oh and just to top off a wonderful weekend I’ve just won a £150 fairfax & favour voucher!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Well so far so good! I've exercised Ringo and been for a 10k run over the weekend! It's been truly beautiful, sunny and warm. Oh and just to top off a wonderful weekend I've just won a £150 fairfax & favour voucher!!


Good to hear you've had a lovely weekend.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Not a bad weekend at all, Ringy


----------



## Ringypie

So far so good.... I was up in good time and mucked Ringy out myself for the first time since my op. Then a days work followed by a gentle walk down to tuck him up in bed. This would be unheard of on a Monday after normal chemo so fingers crossed this carries on!!!


----------



## Ringypie

Well it's still so far so good. I'm still feeling good... just hope it continues!
Let's take a moment to appreciate this one... he is just wonderful. He just knows... today I was feeling a bit down about my body, he so so gently put his nose against my scar and stayed there for a little while then presented his muzzle for a kiss and nuzzled me gently.


----------



## Boxer123

He’s a good boy, I am glad your feeling well long may it continue.


----------



## Charity

Ringypie said:


> Well it's still so far so good. I'm still feeling good... just hope it continues!
> Let's take a moment to appreciate this one... he is just wonderful. He just knows... today I was feeling a bit down about my body, he so so gently put his nose against my scar and stayed there for a little while then presented his muzzle for a kiss and nuzzled me gently.
> View attachment 464122


My favourite boy, I'm glad he's such a comfort to you.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You are not your scars. 

You are you. Wonderful you. Incredibly strong you. Loved by your husband and your family and your friends and your animals whether you have one breast or two. 

Much love xxx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> You are not your scars.
> 
> You are you. Wonderful you. Incredibly strong you. Loved by your husband and your family and your friends and your animals whether you have one breast or two.
> 
> Much love xxx


Aww thank you!

I just wish the flipping thing felt more normal but I have numb areas and tender bits and itches I can't scratch! Hopefully over time it will settle though.


----------



## Willsee

I must admit, although most of my family love horses and ride regularly I spent time as a child around them, since I was tossed off a Shetland pony at the grand age of 6 I have kept well away from them!! 

Having said this Ringo looks beautifully and very gentle and if I had met a lovely horse like him when I was young then my feelings towards them may be different . 

I do believe animals know how we feel. I’m so pleased you’re feeling a bit better it’s lovely to see you’re out on Ringo again. Keep strong and looking forward, it won’t be long all this will be just a horrible distant memory xxxxx


----------



## SbanR

Oh Ringo you are such a gorgeous boy, I love you:Kiss
Glad you have Ringo by your side @Ringypie


----------



## lymorelynn

He's such a precious boy. Glad he was able to lift your spirits and remind you that you are loved xx


----------



## Ringypie

Well after a lovely few days I’m now worried sick. I’ve found a little lump at the top of my op site but well away from the scar. I’m booked in to see someone tomorrow. I am so afraid.


----------



## lymorelynn

Hugs. Hope it's nothing to be worried about xx


----------



## SbanR

Ringypie said:


> Well after a lovely few days I'm now worried sick. I've found a little lump at the top of my op site but well away from the scar. I'm booked in to see someone tomorrow. I am so afraid.


Xxx


----------



## Boxer123

I hope it is nothing to worry about sorry you are having to go through this x


----------



## Tiggers

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers xxx


----------



## Ringypie

Thanks everyone I’m going to have horse cuddles in a minute then I’m going for a run to try and clear my head!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Fingers crossed it's nothing more than stray scar tissue from your op XXX

(after my quadruple heart bypass back in 2015 I had a lump develop at the top end of the incision - turned out it was scar tissue from a rogue internal stitch that didn't dissolve as quickly as the others, it did eventually disappear on it's own !)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringy, sending love. I’m so glad you can be seen so quickly. Hope your run helped to give you a little head space xx


----------



## Ringypie

Bertie'sMum said:


> Fingers crossed it's nothing more than stray scar tissue from your op XXX
> 
> (after my quadruple heart bypass back in 2015 I had a lump develop at the top end of the incision - turned out it was scar tissue from a rogue internal stitch that didn't dissolve as quickly as the others, it did eventually disappear on it's own !)


Thanks... it's not anywhere near where the incision was, but it is where the skins been stuck back down after they removed the underlying tissue so I am hoping and praying it's just the way it's healing!!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ringy, sending love. I'm so glad you can be seen so quickly. Hope your run helped to give you a little head space xx


Thanks it's amazing how fast worry makes me run... I've just done an 8 minute mile trying to leave it all behind!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Crikey Moses, woman! I'm sure we say "hurry slowly"...that's not slowly


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Crikey Moses, woman! I'm sure we say "hurry slowly"...that's not slowly


 Partly due to me not being able to read my watch properly... I have to wear it on my right wrist now and I was looking at my average speed for the run and cursing it thinking I was looking at my speed at that moment in time! So I pushed on to try and get it below 10 minute miles...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thinking of you Ringy. Hope today’s appointment brings you reassurance xx


----------



## Ringypie

Thank you all so much for all the support and well wishes. Apparently it’s a cyst! The nurse asked the consultant to take a look too and she said nothing to worry about. She’s also delighted with how well I’m healing which was good to hear.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Phew! I’ve been worrying all day for you, so glad it’s nothing sinister xxx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Ringypie said:


> Thank you all so much for all the support and well wishes. Apparently it's a cyst! The nurse asked the consultant to take a look too and she said nothing to worry about. She's also delighted with how well I'm healing which was good to hear.


Phew, that's a relief


----------



## Willsee

I’m so pleased to hear you’re ok and healing well , a lovely bit of good news!


----------



## Tiggers

Prayers answered


----------



## Boxer123

Great news  I’m so happy what a worry. I think you need a glass of wine today.


----------



## Jojomomo

I'm so glad it was nothing sinister and that you're healing well xx


----------



## Charity

Glad all's well and you're healing OK. xx


----------



## popcornsmum

Glad it was all okay!


----------



## ebonycat

So glad to hear it’s nothing sinister & really pleased to hear that you’re healing well.
Such a relief.

Give your furry nurses an extra big cuddle tonight.
And Thank you for posting a picture of darling Ringo, he’s so gorgeous, he has such kind eyes & after all he’s been through with his past health worries & op, he’s still such a loving, gentle boy.
Sorry for gushing, but I just love him.
Hugs to you xx


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Great news  I'm so happy what a worry. I think you need a glass of wine today.


I may have had a little snifter of port and some chocolate orange!


----------



## Ringypie

ebonycat said:


> So glad to hear it's nothing sinister & really pleased to hear that you're healing well.
> Such a relief.
> 
> Give your furry nurses an extra big cuddle tonight.
> And Thank you for posting a picture of darling Ringo, he's so gorgeous, he has such kind eyes & after all he's been through with his past health worries & op, he's still such a loving, gentle boy.
> Sorry for gushing, but I just love him.
> Hugs to you xx


We've all had cuddles. Particularly with darling Ringo - he really is a kind loving sweetheart. The boys have been napping in their heated bed but I'm sure they will be down for cuddles soon! 
Here are some pics of the man himself when I've tried to do some selfies with limited success!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> We've all had cuddles. Particularly with darling Ringo - he really is a kind loving sweetheart. The boys have been napping in their heated bed but I'm sure they will be down for cuddles soon!
> Here are some pics of the man himself when I've tried to do some selfies with limited success!
> View attachment 464472
> View attachment 464473
> View attachment 464474
> View attachment 464475


Great pictures


----------



## ebonycat

Ringypie said:


> We've all had cuddles. Particularly with darling Ringo - he really is a kind loving sweetheart. The boys have been napping in their heated bed but I'm sure they will be down for cuddles soon!
> Here are some pics of the man himself when I've tried to do some selfies with limited success!
> View attachment 464472
> View attachment 464473
> View attachment 464474
> View attachment 464475


Such a sweet boy.
I really do adore seeing your pictures of him, it makes my heart burst.
In all the pictures you've posted over the years of you two together, you can just see how much he loves & trusts you.
You have such a beautiful relationship, truly wonderful xx


----------



## GingerNinja

Beautiful pics! They really show Ringo's character 

I'm so pleased that the lump was nothing sinister xx


----------



## Ringypie

Well it’s a happy post from me!!

I’ve been out for a run today. I did 7.5 miles, the longest run I have done since July last year! I’m so pleased with how quickly my fitness is coming back, really looking forward to getting back up to half marathon distance.
For anyone thinking they might have a go at running, go for it!! It is one of the things that has got me through this awful time. Being physically fit has meant I weathered the awful chemo better than a lot of people, and also I recovered from the op and bounced back a lot more quickly than expected. Also it gave me something to aim for, walking at first to toughen my legs up (along with dear Ringy of course). I hope and pray that none of you will have to go through this hell but it’s something to think about.


----------



## lullabydream

Ringypie said:


> Well it's a happy post from me!!
> 
> I've been out for a run today. I did 7.5 miles, the longest run I have done since July last year! I'm so pleased with how quickly my fitness is coming back, really looking forward to getting back up to half marathon distance.
> For anyone thinking they might have a go at running, go for it!! It is one of the things that has got me through this awful time. Being physically fit has meant I weathered the awful chemo better than a lot of people, and also I recovered from the op and bounced back a lot more quickly than expected. Also it gave me something to aim for, walking at first to toughen my legs up (along with dear Ringy of course). I hope and pray that none of you will have to go through this hell but it's something to think about.


What a lovely motivational and positive post


----------



## huckybuck

Lovely to hear you have been running and riding and mucking out after everything you have been through - it sounds like your body is recovering really well from the onslaught so long may it continue. You also sound a darn sight fitter than the rest of us who haven’t been through hell you have these last few months - goes away to hang head in shame xxx


----------



## Ringypie

Well it's been a bit of a time since I updated this. All has been ticking along nicely, feeling pretty good in spite of the treatment.. I've started going into the office one day a week when my colleague is out so I have an office to myself. It's just lovely to have that bit of normality.
Still having fun with Ringy and getting out for plenty of rides when the weather allows (wimped out today as the wind was so strong and bitter).
Today was rather emotional! Hubby suggested going for a run today and although I ran yesterday I thought why not as I was so close to finishing the Welsh Coast Path challenge I started last year just before my life went to hell.
I've done it!! In spite of 2 operations and 5 months of strong chemo, I've done it! And I wore my new shoes. There is a bit of a back story to these shoes... hubby bought them for me just before my diagnosis and I was supposed to wear them for London. Instead they have been sat in the spare room and were the subject of some very dark thoughts when I was really unwell. I could picture hubby sorting things out after I was gone and finding them. It was such a sad and clear picture in my mind, it was just awful. But I've properly squashed it now. It just can't happen. The shoes are being loved and worn and I'm NOT done with life!
Here are the shoes because they are so pretty!


----------



## Bertie'sMum

Congratulations on completing your challenge :Happy and, yes the shoes are very pretty but it was your determination that enabled you to complete it !!!!


----------



## Cully

Thanks for the update, I actually felt a bit emotional reading it knowing what you've been through and how you have achieved so much.
Well done you for continuing with your running and doing so well. Those new shoes are your badge of honour so wear them with pride. xx


----------



## huckybuck

Congratulations - that's a huge achievement well done!!

Loving the shoes!


----------



## ewelsh

Fab update, Welsh coast challenge! can be a bit of a beast, well done 

Love your shoes, love your outlook and attitude more! Your a real little fighter  love it. X


Spring is here, summer is coming, it’s all good, light and bright again.

xxxxx

love to Ringo, I wish I could kiss his nose


----------



## Ringypie

ewelsh said:


> Fab update, Welsh coast challenge! can be a bit of a beast, well done
> 
> Love your shoes, love your outlook and attitude more! Your a real little fighter  love it. X
> 
> Spring is here, summer is coming, it's all good, light and bright again.
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> love to Ringo, I wish I could kiss his nose


The beautiful sunny weather has definitely helped my mental state. Even though it's been pretty cold down here it's been so bright and beautiful.
If you are ever passing through south Devon then I am sure Ringo would be delighted to oblige!


----------



## cheekyscrip

Yesterday I walked through long, black and dangerous tunnel ( literally)...when we got to the other side we met this:


----------



## Ringypie

cheekyscrip said:


> Yesterday I walked through long, black and dangerous tunnel ( literally)...when we got to the other side we met this:
> View attachment 467686


Oh that's beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Ringypie

Well it's been a little while since I updated again. Still ticking along ok although a few side effects from the chemo slipping in now. Last time it was touch and go whether I could have treatment as my platelets were down a bit and I've had such a sore mouth and nasty metallic taste going on. But still able to keep going with mostly normal life which is good.
This Wednesday something amazing happened!
https://www.willberrywonderpony.org...mf-WojvogJARd_U_WY-lwjRoxKkXVrKXHrD1r8lpn22hs
It was just wonderful and so amazing to have had something to look forward to after such a long time of nothing!
I am running Bath Half in aid of the charity next year in case anyone would like to sponsor me. I know people have already been very generous though!


----------



## huckybuck

What an amazing surprise!! How lovely to meet such a legend and what a great day!


----------



## Charity

Ringypie said:


> Well it's been a little while since I updated again. Still ticking along ok although a few side effects from the chemo slipping in now. Last time it was touch and go whether I could have treatment as my platelets were down a bit and I've had such a sore mouth and nasty metallic taste going on. But still able to keep going with mostly normal life which is good.
> This Wednesday something amazing happened!
> https://www.willberrywonderpony.org...mf-WojvogJARd_U_WY-lwjRoxKkXVrKXHrD1r8lpn22hs
> It was just wonderful and so amazing to have had something to look forward to after such a long time of nothing!
> I am running Bath Half in aid of the charity next year in case anyone would like to sponsor me. I know people have already been very generous though!


How lovely is that @Ringypie, you and your friends must have had a fabulous day. Glad all is going well for you other than those nasty side effects. Xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum

@Ringypie so lovely to "see" you  and what an amazing day out that was - one to remember for a long, long time:Cat


----------



## Willsee

Wow that must have been amazing , what a fab day for you and it’s lovely to hear from you. Hope you’re nasty side affects subside soon, keep well xxxx


----------



## Cully

Nice of you to pop in and give us an update and you're doing so well.
What a lovely day out.


----------



## Emmasian

That is bloody amazing. Mary King is a golden goddess - I adore eventing.

What a wonderful and thoroughly deserved treat. Xx


----------



## Ringypie

Emmasian said:


> That is bloody amazing. Mary King is a golden goddess - I adore eventing.
> 
> What a wonderful and thoroughly deserved treat. Xx


She is amazing isn't she!
I've never been brave enough to event and Ringo was never really suited to it but I really do love watching it. Have you ever been to Badminton?


----------



## Emmasian

No, but I would love to go to the Cross Country phase and kind of walk round watching a few horses at each obstacle. It's such an amazingly multi-disciplined sport, and I love the fact that it's so gender neutral despite the massive endurance levels required.


----------



## Ringypie

Emmasian said:


> No, but I would love to go to the Cross Country phase and kind of walk round watching a few horses at each obstacle. It's such an amazingly multi-disciplined sport, and I love the fact that it's so gender neutral despite the massive endurance levels required.


If you get a chance, go. It's so busy and commercial but the atmosphere is amazing! I've also been to Blenheim and Bicton which are a lot quieter spectatorwise but still a nice day out.
That's what I love about equestrian sport, men and women of all ages compete against each other - can't think of any other sport where you can do that.


----------



## Willow_Warren

OMG... Mary King.... I hope you had a great time and a day to really remember m

I went to one of her lecture demos a good few year back...

Chatsworth horse trials is another good one to go to...

trying to get back into jumping... (because of lockdown) my 3rd jump lesson in a year yesterday... first time in the field in nearly 2 years! I’m loving riding at the moment shame I don’t have more time and money :Hilarious

I hope Ringo is well x


----------



## Ringypie

Willow_Warren said:


> OMG... Mary King.... I hope you had a great time and a day to really remember m
> 
> I went to one of her lecture demos a good few year back...
> 
> Chatsworth horse trials is another good one to go to...
> 
> trying to get back into jumping... (because of lockdown) my 3rd jump lesson in a year yesterday... first time in the field in nearly 2 years! I'm loving riding at the moment shame I don't have more time and money :Hilarious
> 
> I hope Ringo is well x


I'm glad you are enjoying your jumping - it's so much fun isn't it, such an adrenaline rush!
Ringo is just lovely, he's such a dear soul!


----------



## Ringypie

Well another little update from me….
Had a bit of bad news after my last blood test, my platelets were too low for treatment to go ahead so it was delayed and I had an extra week to recover. So I was retested last Wednesday and they were even lower. However they changed the protocol and decided I could still have the treatment - most odd! I am very fed up with it all now but trying to be grateful I am allowed the treatment rather than bratty about having to have it.
My brother and his family came down for a long weekend which was just wonderful, haven't seen them in far far too long. It was so lovely to go out and enjoy ourselves and not think about being ill or what might happen in the future. Now looking forward to July when we will see them again when we go to visit my mum.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Well another little update from me….
> Had a bit of bad news after my last blood test, my platelets were too low for treatment to go ahead so it was delayed and I had an extra week to recover. So I was retested last Wednesday and they were even lower. However they changed the protocol and decided I could still have the treatment - most odd! I am very fed up with it all now but trying to be grateful I am allowed the treatment rather than bratty about having to have it.
> My brother and his family came down for a long weekend which was just wonderful, haven't seen them in far far too long. It was so lovely to go out and enjoy ourselves and not think about being ill or what might happen in the future. Now looking forward to July when we will see them again when we go to visit my mum.
> View attachment 471052


Very odd I hope it all goes well.


----------



## Charity

Ringypie said:


> Well another little update from me….
> Had a bit of bad news after my last blood test, my platelets were too low for treatment to go ahead so it was delayed and I had an extra week to recover. So I was retested last Wednesday and they were even lower. However they changed the protocol and decided I could still have the treatment - most odd! I am very fed up with it all now but trying to be grateful I am allowed the treatment rather than bratty about having to have it.
> My brother and his family came down for a long weekend which was just wonderful, haven't seen them in far far too long. It was so lovely to go out and enjoy ourselves and not think about being ill or what might happen in the future. Now looking forward to July when we will see them again when we go to visit my mum.
> View attachment 471052


That place looks familiar, which one is it? Used to spend lots of time there.

Hope things will get better for you again soon xx


----------



## ewelsh

Hello you  I can’t imagine you ever being bratty, but if you are, go for it, who could blame you, you have been through hell and back so a little bratty is allowed. 

It one more step, that’s all. Xx

Focus on July and seeing your mum. Xxxx

How’s our lovely boy Ringo, still charming his way through the ladies :Smuggrin


----------



## Ringypie

Charity said:


> That place looks familiar, which one is it? Used to spend lots of time there.
> 
> Hope things will get better for you again soon xx


It's Haytor. So beautiful on the moors!


----------



## Ringypie

ewelsh said:


> Hello you  I can't imagine you ever being bratty, but if you are, go for it, who could blame you, you have been through hell and back so a little bratty is allowed.
> 
> It one more step, that's all. Xx
> 
> Focus on July and seeing your mum. Xxxx
> 
> How's our lovely boy Ringo, still charming his way through the ladies :Smuggrin


It's just so wearing - I just want the treatment over. But then I think of the recent sad news on the forum and think I should be grateful… at least I am still here to have the treatment.
Darling Ringo - we went for a ride today. It was lovely to get out on him. With one thing and another I haven't ridden for a few weeks.


----------



## Cully

I'm sorry you had a setback and hope the treatment works well for you now you're allowed to go ahead with it. As you say, odd with the change of protocol. They must have their reasons I guess.
So pleased you had such a lovely time seeing family. I think that's been one of the worst parts of covid, and hope you get to see them again very soon.


----------



## Ringypie

Cully said:


> I'm sorry you had a setback and hope the treatment works well for you now you're allowed to go ahead with it. As you say, odd with the change of protocol. They must have their reasons I guess.
> So pleased you had such a lovely time seeing family. I think that's been one of the worst parts of covid, and hope you get to see them again very soon.


It's very strange but at least I've had it now, that's 6 out of 14 done. I think it will be easier once I'm past half way as the end will be (distantly) in sight!
For me that's been the worst worst thing - having to shut myself away from my family and friends when even someone popping round for 10 minutes would have been amazing. Still hopefully we are past that now.

I cannot believe it's almost 5 months since my op. I'm so pleased with how it's healed, the surgeon did a fantastic job and I don't regret my decision to stay flat and be a 1 tit wonder


----------



## Charity

Ringypie said:


> It's Haytor. So beautiful on the moors!


We stayed around there many times, we had a cottage with Haytor as a view, it was gorgeous. My favourite place.


----------



## Cully

Ringypie said:


> It's very strange but at least I've had it now, that's 6 out of 14 done. I think it will be easier once I'm past half way as the end will be (distantly) in sight!
> For me that's been the worst worst thing - having to shut myself away from my family and friends when even someone popping round for 10 minutes would have been amazing. Still hopefully we are past that now.
> 
> I cannot believe it's almost 5 months since my op. I'm so pleased with how it's healed, the surgeon did a fantastic job and I don't regret my decision to stay flat and be a 1 tit wonder


Yes although everyone has had a struggle these past 15 months or so with all the restrictions of covid and learning to live a different kind of life, it's been so much harder for those shielding due to vulnerabilities. You were and still are an inspiration.
As you say, once you're over half way you'll be ever nearing the finish post. Hopefully by then we'll all have much more freedom to enjoy a more normal life.
I think Ringo is wonderful. I expect he thinks you're pretty wonderful too.


----------



## Ringypie

Charity said:


> We stayed around there many times, we had a cottage with Haytor as a view, it was gorgeous. My favourite place.


It really is beautiful. We had such a fun day out climbing the tor, exploring the quarries and following the granite tramway.
Loved it so much I've signed up to a run around there in a few weeks!


----------



## Ringypie

Cully said:


> Yes although everyone has had a struggle these past 15 months or so with all the restrictions of covid and learning to live a different kind of life, it's been so much harder for those shielding due to vulnerabilities. You were and still are an inspiration.
> As you say, once you're over half way you'll be ever nearing the finish post. Hopefully by then we'll all have much more freedom to enjoy a more normal life.
> I think Ringo is wonderful. I expect he thinks you're pretty wonderful too.


Aw thank you. Ringo is just amazing he really is. Do you know his story? It's a bit of a black beauty tale!


----------



## ewelsh

Oh tell everyone Ringo's story @Ringypie I love it. X


----------

